# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Klinik /  Stex / M2 (5.-10. Sem.) >  Treffpunkt fr gestresste Kliniksstudenten

## Muriel

Ab sofort also Lust und Frust vereint im neuen Treffpunkt, viel Spa  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

Super. Dankeschn!  :Top: 

Knnte man den Thread vielleicht oben noch festpinnen, damit er nicht wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet, wenn mal zwei Wochen Ferien sind?

----------


## Nessiemoo

Yay dankeschn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

Super, vielen Dank  :Smilie:  

Um mal gleich was zum Thema beizutragen: Pharma nervt  :Wand:  Mir wrde da ein einziges Vorlesungsskript schon fr das ganze Semester reichen, aber nein, da gibts 20, jedes mit noch dooferen Namen wie das vorherige. Der coole Aspekt an der Sache: Ich wei jetzt endlich, was die ganzen Medikamente in den Kurven bedeuten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Genial - vielen Dank  :Top: 

Reha nervt! Lauter VL mit noch viel mehr "Blabla" - was soll man sich nur davon merken? Es ist natrlich auch noch so, dass wir dieses Semester zum ersten Mal bis auf 2 VL vllig neue Themen haben - die AKs sind also auch nicht wirklich hilfreich  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## mary-09

Nee Nessie...bist nicht die einzige. Ich bin zumindest auch gestresst. Habe schon das ganze verdammte Semester Chirurgie, natrlich komplett alle Unterfcher, und mir reicht es einfach! Die Lehre durch die Chirurgen ist unterirdisch, das Blockpraktikum hat genervt und extremst geschlaucht und zum Abschluss des Semesters gibts dann zur Krnung die ganzen Chirurgie-Prfungen: 3x schriftlich und dann noch OSCE (auch mit 3 Unterfchern)....dieses "Fest" findet heute in 2 Wochen statt und irgendwie kann ich nix. Wird bestimmt ein Spa die nchsten Tage...
Naja, am 4. Juli ist das Semester dann hoffentlich berstanden und es herrscht Ruhe bis Oktober. Die Aussicht auf so lage Ferien baut mich ja immer wieder etwas auf  :Top: 

Aber deine POL-Geschichten klingen echt nicht schn...da bin ich ja froh, dass sowas bei uns hier nicht so wirklich etabliert ist. Die Probleme mit dem Skills Lab sind hier die gleichen, nur dass es hier wohl von vornherein viel weniger Angebote gibt als bei euch. Viele Kurse bei uns werden auch von lteren Studenten fr jngere Studenten gemacht...da kommt also nichtmal ein Arzt...von daher: trste dich  :Grinnnss!:  das Gras ist anderswo auch nicht grner..eher noch welker ;)

----------


## Anatom90

Oh man ihr beiden das hrt sich ja doof an! Aber das kriegt ihr ja bestimmt hin ;)

@mary-09: habt ihr schon so frh Ferien?? Ist ja der Hammer! Du Glckliche  :Big Grin: 

So langsam muss ich mich auch mal auf mein OSCE vorbereiten… die Mglichkeit, dass auch eine Untersuchung eines diabetischen Fues drankommen knnte, macht mir ganz schn Angst. Hab echt sowas von keinen Plan wie ich da vorgehen soll… vor allem hat uns das auch keiner richtig beigebracht. Einfach nur tzend  :kotzen:

----------


## Gesocks

Diabetischer Fu:
- gezielte Anamnese (Parsthesien, Schmerzen usw.)
- Hautintegritt, Hautturgor, Schweibildung, Temperatur
- Deformitten, Beweglichkeit, Muskulatur
- Achillessehnenreflex
- Fupulse (Aa. poplitea und femoralis, wenn Fupulse nicht tastbar)
- Schuhwerk
(- Vibrationsempfinden (Stimmgabel), Berhrungssensibilitt (Monofilament), ankle-brachial-index)

----------


## Anatom90

> Diabetischer Fu:
> - gezielte Anamnese (Parsthesien, Schmerzen usw.)
> - Hautintegritt, Hautturgor, Schweibildung, Temperatur
> - Deformitten, Beweglichkeit, Muskulatur
> - Achillessehnenreflex
> - Fupulse (Aa. poplitea und femoralis, wenn Fupulse nicht tastbar)
> - Schuhwerk
> (- Vibrationsempfinden (Stimmgabel), Berhrungssensibilitt (Monofilament), ankle-brachial-index)



Klasse danke dir!! Hat mir schonmal viel geholfen!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

Jetzt war ich den ganzen Tag entspannt und nun ist mir schlecht. Ich hasse hasse hasse mndliche Prfungen. Vor allem wenn sie Physikumshnlich aufgebaut sind.  :kotzen:  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Wer hat bitte das Idee Richtung Endevon dem vollsten Semester mit schwierigsten Klausuren der Klinik ein 4 stndiges ziemlich schlecht aufgebautes Teamkommunikationstraining Pflicht zu machen?  :kotzen:

----------


## Annaly

Kopf hoch, Kandra, du packst das, tschakkaaaa! :Knuddel: 

Und diese sinnvollen Veranstaltungen sollen unsere Frustrationsschwelle wohl etwas strken, Nessi ;)


Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Lernen bzw sollte ich mal langsam beginnen wollen bei 8 Klausuren... Hachja, Sonne und Kieler Woche sind irgendwie grade spannender :Woow:

----------


## Rhiannon

Kinderheilkunde-Blockpraktikum zu Ende. Tja, ich hab ja immer gesagt, Pdiatrie auf gaaaaaaaaaaar keinen Fall, weil ich Kinder zwar toll, aber Eltern doof finde. So knnen sich Meinungen ndern....

----------


## Kandra

Jetzt findest du die Eltern toll aber die Kinder doof?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Jetzt findest du die Eltern toll aber die Kinder doof?


 :Woow:  :Top:  Hab ich gar nicht gemerkt beim Schreiben, dass mans auch so rum verstehen kann.

----------


## xyl15

Hi ihr Medizinstudenten!

ich habe eine weitreichende Entscheidung getroffen: Mein Medizinstudium weiterzufhren! Ich habe 2007 Physikum gemacht, dann aufgehrt und eine andere Ausblidung gemacht und arbeite jetzt in dem Beruf. Aber das erfllt mich nicht so, dass ich es bis zur Rente machen mchte, daher habe ich jetzt den Schritt gewagt, mich bei Hochschulstart beworben und meine (gute) Stelle gekndigt. Das wird sozusagen alles in meinem Leben verndern... Hilfe, ich bin aufgeregt, aber freue mich auch sehr.

Eine Frage an habe ich noch: Ich habe von der vorklinik schon ziemlch viel vergessen, also die Grundprinzipien wei ich schon noch, aber so details, wie enzyme heien pipapo, nicht mehr. Was muss man denn davon noch wissen fr die Klinik, wie stark baut das auf die Vorklinik auf, was ist wichtig? Ich bin nmlich schon am Auffrischen, aber frage mich, in welcher Detailiertheit und vor allem was?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hab zwar keine Tipps fr dich, aber ne Frage...ist dein Physikum verfallen, weshalb du dich wieder bei hss beworben hast?

----------


## bugger

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurck  :Smilie: 

Ich hasse Ortho... Drecks Ortho-Block^^ Mal sehen ob ich mit Basics bestehe, ich kann das Fach einfach nicht mehr sehen...
Geht das nur mir so? Irgendwie habe ich zum ersten Mal im Studium (auer bei Anatomie des Bewegungsapperates) das Gefhl alle seien motivierter als ich... 
In zwei Wochen ist die Ortho-Prfung, bestehen und weg mit dem Mist hoffe ich  :kotzen: 


@Sanguis: Wie siehts bei dir aus? Wirft das IMPP schon seine Schatten voraus? ;)

----------


## EVT

Ne, ich finde Orthopdie auch ganz schrecklich, Bewegungsapparat fand ich auch schon doof, also aktiver. Passiver war einfach.
Dabei ist mein Vater Orthopde.  ::-oopss:  Aber er arbeitet auch nicht mehr als Orthopde.  :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @Sanguis: Wie siehts bei dir aus? Wirft das IMPP schon seine Schatten voraus? ;)


Augenschatten? Jau, hab ich.

----------


## Gesocks

Aaah - mit Lehrbuch zur Arbeit, hier gibt's genau nichts zu tun; also heute mal bezahltes Lernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Bilder von Analfisteln etc lsen dann doch leichte belkeit in mir aus  :kotzen:  Bh!!

----------


## Kandra

Ich habe gerade wohl meine Doktorarbeit klar gemacht  :Smilie:  Ich freue mich einerseits, andererseits hab ich echt Schiss mich zu bernehmen. Muss ja jetzt Arbeit, Uni und Diss unter einen Hut bringen.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Oh, herzlichen Glckwunsch! Das schaffst du bestimmt - auch wenns nicht ganz einfach wird. Aber man braucht meistens genauso viel Zeit wie viel Zeit auch zur Verfgung steht ;). 

Hm, wir hatten mal wieder so ein komisches Kommunikationstraining an der Uni, und die Situation...war gar nicht so einfach. Und danach haben wir auch keinen klaren Lsung bekommen, wie sollte man es jetzt machen.

Es ging um einen Einzelgesprch mit einer Krankenschwester, die auf einer psychosomatischen Station mit Schwerpunkt auf Essstrungen einer Patientin mit Bulimie/Anorexie  in der Nacht Laxanzien gegeben hat. 
Sie war alleine auf Station in der Nachtschicht, die Patientin kam und hat geweint und sich aufm Boden geworfen hat, ein Arzt war telefonisch nicht erreichbar. Die Schwester arbeitet aber 8 Jahre schon auf der Station, hatte aber in dieser nacht keine Zeit um in die Kurve der Patientin zu gucken. 

Irgendwie haben wir dann uns nicht einigen knnen, ob man jetzt die Situation mit "Um himmels willen total super nett sein, weil sonst ruiniert die Pflege dir das leben" oder "doch mal sagen, dass man keine medikamente ohne einen Blick in die Kurve ausgeben darf" Der Dozent hat sich da auch nicht so eingebracht. Klar, Umgang mit Fehlern haben wir mal gelernt und nett sein soll auf jde fall drin sein... aber ich fand die Situation jetzt irgendwie...etwas unrealistisch ausgedacht? Meinungen? Hat mich ziemlich verwirrt, dieser Training.

----------


## mary-09

> Ich hasse Ortho... Drecks Ortho-Block^^ Mal sehen ob ich mit Basics bestehe, ich kann das Fach einfach nicht mehr sehen...
> Geht das nur mir so? Irgendwie habe ich zum ersten Mal im Studium (auer bei Anatomie des Bewegungsapperates) das Gefhl alle seien motivierter als ich... 
> In zwei Wochen ist die Ortho-Prfung, bestehen und weg mit dem Mist hoffe ich


Ortho ist hier auch ganz ganz ganz groer Mist! ich hatte diese Woche Chirurgie-Prfungs"marathon"...Ortho war auch am Start und es war grauenhaft  :Oh nee...:   Die mndliche ging noch irgendwie, aber bei der schriftlichen habe ich zum ersten Mal berhaupt in der Klinik die Befrchtung durchgefallen zu sein. da kommen echt vorklinikartige Gefhle hoch  :hmmm...: 
Naja, zumindest gings dem ganzen Jahrgang so, die Klausur war wohl einfach ne Frechheit und die Beschwerden sind schon im Gange...vielleicht rettet das ja noch dem ein oder anderen das Bestehen, mal abwarten.

Aaaaaber: Ich bin jetzt erstmal durch und habe Ferien!! Ganze 3 Monate...herrlich  :Grinnnss!:   Wie siehts bei euch aus? Habe hier eher so rausgelsen als wren wir frh dran dieses Jahr...

@ Nessie: ich finde ja irgedwie, dass ihr "komische" Dinge macht/lernt an eurer Uni. Bei uns gibt das sowas jedenfalls nicht ;)
Meine persnliche Meinung zu deiner geschilderten Sache: Ganz klar, Medis geben ohne Kurve gucken, geht nicht. Das wrde ich der Schwester auch durchaus so kommunizieren, natrlich sachlich und vernnftig und dann sollte das auch nicht das Arzt-Pflege-Verhltnis ruinieren...

----------


## Annaly

Wow mary, ihr seid wirklich frh dran! Und ich drcke dir fr Ortho die Daumen, hat bestimmt geklappt  :Smilie: 

Ich schreib Dienstag die ausgelagerte Rechtsmedizinklausur, die anderen kommen dann in unserer zentralen Klausurenwoche vom 21.-25.7.

Wenn ich nur nicht dauernd so viel prokrastinieren wrde, hachja.

----------


## lio

> Wenn ich nur nicht dauernd so viel prokrastinieren wrde, hachja.


Ich hab gerade den Khlschrank abgetaut  :Grinnnss!: 
Und jetzt geht's weiter mit Chirurgie und Ortho.

Bei uns dauert die Klausurenphase noch drei Wochen und anschlieend mache ich 60 Tage Famulatur am Stck. Ich freu mich schon so auf den Herbst 

@mary: Was machst du in der ganzen freien Zeit? Famulaturen?

----------


## Annaly

3 Wochen Klausuren und dann 60 Tage am Stck? Oh Gott!  :Oh nee...:  Da wnsch ich dir doch echt gutes Durchhalten...

Ich muss nach der Klausurenwoche noch das Rechtsmedizin-Blockpraktikum absitzen und dann gehts in meine letzte Famulatur fr 15 Tage  ::-dance:  und auf die freu ich mich schon ganz besonders  :Smilie:

----------


## Rhiannon

Oh, schon Ferien. Beneidenswert!

Ich hab jetzt noch ab morgen ne Woche Blockpraktikum Psychiatrie (Motivation tiefer als tief...), danach ne Woche Wahlfach. Sonst noch jetzt am Mittwoch Allgemeinmedizin-Klausur, was sicher toll wird am Tag nach dem Fuball, wenn man eh schon mde ist und schon nen Tag in der KJP hinter sich hat. Und dann in den Wochen danach noch Psychiatrie-, Neurologie- und Augenklausur. Was bin ich froh, wenn dieses hirnlastige Semester rum ist....

----------


## Gesocks

Pharma Kopf, Umweltmedizin, Informatik, Biometrie - 4/9 done!

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ja, dieses Semester ist bei uns sehr...Kommunikationstrainingslastig. Wird auch abgeprft in OSCE. :/  Osces finde ich generell schwierig, weil mein Schauspieltalent reicht leider nicht aus fr "Und jetzt machen sie so, dass sie eine rztin sind und komplett sicher sind und dies keine Prfung ist und sie nocht angeschaut und benotet werden."

Bei uns gehen noch eine Woche lehrveranstaltungen, dann eine woche frei fr lernen und dann eine Woche mit Innere+Allgemeinmedizin, klinische Pharma, Geri und ein OSCE. Und dat waaaars dann mit groen Klausuren. Und dan genau 37 Tage Ferien, von denen ich 30 tage Famulatur mache und fange an meiner Dr Arbeit zu schreiben an.

----------


## mary-09

> @mary: Was machst du in der ganzen freien Zeit? Famulaturen?


Ja, mir fehlen noch 6 Wochen, die werde ich jetzt erstmal fertig machen, damit ich mit dem Pflichtprogramm wenigstens durch bin. Wahlfach II habe ich dann auch noch in den Ferien, aber das sollte nicht so aufwendig sein. Und bisschen Urlaub muss auch noch her ;)

Ich denke das mit den frhen Ferien ist auch nur ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit hier bei uns ;) bei uns sind die Ferien im Frhjahr immer sehr kurz...dieses Jahr htte es nichtmal fr 1 Monat Famulatur gereicht (fehlten dank "ausgelagerter" Klausuren 2 Tage). Deshalb habe ich die letzten Ferien auch nix gemacht und meine letzte Famu war letztes Jahr im September ;) Immerhin lange genug her, dass ich mich jetzt wieder richtig drauf freue  :Smilie: 

@Annaly,
ich hoffe Rechtsmedizin ist gut gelaufen!!

Drck euch allen weiterhin die Daumen!

----------


## Annaly

Danke Mary, lief supidupi allerbest  :Grinnnss!:  waren schn viele Altfragen oder altfragenorientierte Neue dabei und dementsprechend zufrieden bin ich jetzt!

Viel Spa bei deiner Famulatur, wo machst du die denn?


 :Party:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Mary, viel Spa in den Ferien und bei der Famu, allen, die noch ranmssen ganz ganz viel Erfolg!
Unsere MiBis haben echt Langeweile. Die sind einfach mal der Meinung, sich nicht an gngige Standards bezglich Antiobiose halten zu mssen. Also vergessen wir doch einfach mal alles, was wir je in Pharma gelernt haben und lernen fr MiBi alles nochmal neu und anders. Und warum man in diesem Fach 2 Klausuren schreiben muss, ist mir auch ein Rtsel...

----------


## Gesocks

A'ight - Unterschriftenzettel _einmal_ verlieren ist schon unvorsichtig. Ihn ein _zweites Mal_, zweieinhalb Stunden vor der Klausur, auch nicht finden zu knnen vielleicht einfach sehr dumm...  :Grinnnss!:  Ich seh' schon genau, wie ich eine Viertel Stunde nach Klausur beide Zettel gemeinsam an irgendeinem absurden Ort wiederfinde; Hosentasche oder so...

Und meine Famu-Leute knnen sich mal endlich mit einer endgltigen Besttigung melden - ich will die Bude hier endlich zur Untermiete loswerden!

----------


## Miss_H

Morgen eine Vorklinik-Klausur dank Uniwechsel  :kotzen:  Ich habe weder Motivation noch Lust. Und auf die 5 Klausuren nchste Woche habe ich noch weniger Lust. Aber dann habe ich eine Woche Ferien bis zur ersten Famu  :Smilie:

----------


## Gast26092018

Wo hast du denn hingewechselt@MissH? Viel Glck :Top:

----------


## Gesocks

Vorklinik-Klausur; wie kommt's? In 'nen Modellstudiengang gewechselt?

EDIT:
Maxi war schneller  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_H

Naja eigentlich ist es eine Klinikklausur (Pathobiochemie), aber hier in Mannheim schreibt man sie halt in der Vorklinik. Ich setze auf 4 gewinnt...

----------


## Nessiemoo

So eine Klausur hatten wir gar nicht...oder so ein Fach...

----------


## Miss_H

> So eine Klausur hatten wir gar nicht...oder so ein Fach...


Das ist ein Teilschein von Klinische Chemie/Laboratoriumsdiagnostik.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Oha, krass. Bei uns war es so ein 2-wochen langes mehr-oder-weniger witzfach.

----------


## Miss_H

> Oha, krass. Bei uns war es so ein 2-wochen langes mehr-oder-weniger witzfach.


Die Klausur heute war auch ein Witz. 16 Fragen und so einfach... Ich habe nach 10 Minuten abgeben, mit Matrikelnummer auf alles Zettel schreiben und 2 Mal lesen und kontrollieren...

----------


## Nessiemoo

So muss es sein!  :Big Grin:  Und zwar immer!

Und nicht solche Innere Frage wir jetzt... hm, sie hat schon ein cholezystitis, aber der Gang ist nicht > 7 mm dilatiert, dafr ist GgT hoch was schon fr Cholestase spricht, und ein grosses Stein hat sie auch, aber keins in dem Gang, andererseits sollte man schon bei Verdacht ERCP machen, hm, was kreuz ich jetzt an... -.-

----------


## Gesocks

Feddich!

----------


## EKG

> Klar! Die zwei Monate Krankenhausfamulatur kannst du von den Fchern so gestalten wie du mchtest. Also natrlich nur wenn es Fcher sind die stationr im Krankenhaus arbeiten, aber das ist bei Neurochirurgie und Allgemeinchirurgie ja so.


Dankeschn  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiddo

Heute die vermutlich letzte Klausur im klinischen Abschnitt geschrieben. Komisches Gefhl.

----------


## Heerestorte

> Heute die vermutlich letzte Klausur im klinischen Abschnitt geschrieben. Komisches Gefhl.


Und das im 9. Semester?!

----------


## Kiddo

Im zehnten ;). Hab grad erst gesehen, dass da noch neuntes stand und es direkt gendert.

----------


## Heerestorte

> Im zehnten ;). Hab grad erst gesehen, dass da noch neuntes stand und es direkt gendert.


Dachte schon  :Grinnnss!: 
Wre ja ein Skandal, wenn Ihr die letzte im 9. habt und ich bin im 10. und hab die erst nchste Woche rum  :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Wenn du einen _richtigen_ Schock willst: in weniger als fnf Monaten bist du schon im PJ  :Grinnnss!:   :Stick Out Tongue:  (Das fand ich damals irgendwie besonders irre...)

----------


## Chamomilla10

Bei uns schreibt man die tatschlich schon im 9.  :bhh:

----------


## Kiddo

Dankeschn ☺️. Ans PJ denke ich grad irgendwie noch gar nicht. Erstmal das Examen erfolgreich hinter mich bringen.

----------


## davo

Eben - das fand ich ja so verwirrend. Dass ich das Gefhl hatte, so ein endlos wirkendes Riesenprojekt vor mir zu haben, und danach noch fnf Wochen frei, und _trotzdem_ das PJ schon so bald beginnen wrde  :Grinnnss!: 

Wie ist dein Plan - irgendeine Urlaubspause whrend der Lernphase geplant?

----------


## Arrhythmie

Ich bin auch seit gestern scheinfrei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pineapple

> Bei uns schreibt man die tatschlich schon im 9.


Wo studierst du denn? Wir schreiben in allen Veranstaltungen Klausuren oder haben eine OSCE...

----------


## h3nni

Wenn man Blockpraktika am Ende hat, ist man im Groen schon scheinfrei zum Ende hin. Bisschen Besprechen und Epikrisen schreiben sind ja keine Klausur.

----------


## pineapple

Ah ja klar ^^ wenn’s so viele Blockpltze gibt, ist das is ne Mglichkeit.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Glckwunsch an alle, die scheinfrei sind!

Hier sind es noch 4,5 Wochen bis zu den Semesterferien, auf die ich mich echt freue. Momentan das Modul ist gar nicht meins, Auge ist die reinste Katastrophe und lehrtechnisch zu den schlechteste Fchern meiner Unikarriere bisher zu rechnen. Und Psychiatrie ist auch definitiv keine Option fr spter. Immerhin was ausgeschlossen.

----------


## Chamomilla10

> Wenn man Blockpraktika am Ende hat, ist man im Groen schon scheinfrei zum Ende hin. Bisschen Besprechen und Epikrisen schreiben sind ja keine Klausur.


Genau das!

Hier auch noch 5 Wochen bis zu den Ferien.. Durchhalten!

----------


## Markian

Arrhythmie studierst du in Tbingen?

----------


## Heerestorte

SCHEINFREIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!  :Grinnnss!: 


Auer ich habe Geriatrie verkackt, wovon ich aber mal nicht ausgehe  :Big Grin: 


A

----------


## davo

Nicht lachen - Altersmedizin war mit groem Abstand meine schlechteste Klausur im 10. Semester  :Grinnnss!: 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Heerestorte

> Nicht lachen - Altersmedizin war mit groem Abstand meine schlechteste Klausur im 10. Semester 
> 
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!


Bei mir Derma und Auge  :Grinnnss!:  

Danke dir!  :Blush: 
Ab Montag zieh ich dann die knapp 100 Tage durch, kurze Pause muss auch sein!

----------


## Confused.

Ich hab nun Vorlesungsfreie Zeit, alle Klausuren (3 an der Zahl, nchstes Semester werden es 7) geschafft.
Freu mich auf meine Famu, die am Montag beginnt.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiddo

> Eben - das fand ich ja so verwirrend. Dass ich das Gefhl hatte, so ein endlos wirkendes Riesenprojekt vor mir zu haben, und danach noch fnf Wochen frei, und _trotzdem_ das PJ schon so bald beginnen wrde 
> 
> Wie ist dein Plan - irgendeine Urlaubspause whrend der Lernphase geplant?


Nchste Woche gehts nach Friedrichshafen zu einem Kongress und dazwischen an Einzeltagen arbeiten. Ich bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich den 100-Tagelernplan berhaupt anfange. Zwei unserer Assistenzrzte haben sich mit den Top 120 vorbereitet und den Rest der Zeit nur gekreuzt. Der eine hat drei Wochen vor dem Examen damit angefangen, der andere knapp einen Monat vorher. Beide haben mit ordentlichen Noten bestanden.

----------


## Heerestorte

> Nchste Woche gehts nach Friedrichshafen zu einem Kongress und dazwischen an Einzeltagen arbeiten. Ich bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich den 100-Tagelernplan berhaupt anfange. Zwei unserer Assistenzrzte haben sich mit den Top 120 vorbereitet und den Rest der Zeit nur gekreuzt. Der eine hat drei Wochen vor dem Examen damit angefangen, der andere knapp einen Monat vorher. Beide haben mit ordentlichen Noten bestanden.


Vermutlich waren das aber dann Typen, die davor im Studium gut waren, oder?
Ich meine, wenn man immer 4 gewinnt gespielt hat, sollte man es dann nicht unbedingt riskieren, in 3 Wochen den Versuch zu starten, alles gelernt zu bekommen  :Big Grin: 

Wobei ich aber gerade auch ein wenig die 100 Tage anzweifle.
Ob ich in 80 Tagen noch wei, was ich an Tag 1 gelernt habe?

Vllt wre es sinnvoller, die Top 100 Lernkarten und einzelne Tage rauszupicken und viel zu kreuzen um mehr Wiederholungseffekt zu haben. Und die Karten und die Lerntage nach Examensrelevanz sortieren. Aber keine Ahnung. Mir fehlt halt in einigen Fchern Basiswissen und ich habe das Gefhl, dass der 100 Tage Plan mehr bringt, wenn man die Basics gut kann.

----------


## Kiddo

Beide sind mittelmige Studenten gewesen, die aufgrund von Job und Familie auch whrend der Semester nicht super viel Zeit in die Klausurvorbereitung investiert haben.

----------


## Arrhythmie

Wow, cool, es gibt Hoffnung fr uns  ::-dance:

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich will euch eigentlich nicht die Stimmung versauen, aber mit der Taktik htte man in F2019 ne 5 bekommen, ohne Witz. Die Top 100 waren bei uns wirklich maximal irrelevant, ich glaub bis auf einen Pneumonie-Fall htte man die sich auch wirklich sparen knnen.

----------


## Arrhythmie

Also meine Taktik ist das nicht, insofern versaust Du sie mir nicht. Ich les schon alles. Ich werde aber einen sehr groen Schwerpunkt aufs kreuzen setzen. Dh. ich werde mich nicht tglich in gewisse Themen verbeissen, sondern munter voran alles lesen und vor allem viel kreuzen.

----------


## Heerestorte

@Arrhythmie, wie gehts du beim kreuzen vor?
Aktuell war es ja der Plan, nur so viel zu kreuzen, wie es im Amboss Lernplan steht, aber ich habe Angst, dass das nicht ausreicht.
N Kommilitone kreuzt wohl immer noch den Tag zum jeweiligen Lerntag, den der Thieme Endspurt Lernplan vorgibt.
Aber kp ob das dann nicht zu viel ist.

----------


## davo

> Nchste Woche gehts nach Friedrichshafen zu einem Kongress und dazwischen an Einzeltagen arbeiten. Ich bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich den 100-Tagelernplan berhaupt anfange. Zwei unserer Assistenzrzte haben sich mit den Top 120 vorbereitet und den Rest der Zeit nur gekreuzt. Der eine hat drei Wochen vor dem Examen damit angefangen, der andere knapp einen Monat vorher. Beide haben mit ordentlichen Noten bestanden.


Das halte ich, wie Bonnerin, ebenfalls fr ein sehr riskantes Vorgehen. "Frher" (Extremfall H15) kann das sicher gut geklappt haben, da gab es viele Fragen zu hufigen Erkrankungen, viele einfache Fragen, wenige Fragen bei denen man mit durchschnittlichem Wissen nur zwei oder drei Antwortmglichkeiten sicher ausschlieen konnte, wenige Fragen zu den kleinen Fchern. Aber seit F18 sind die Examen anders, und die Top 100/120 bringen einem sicher _deutlich_ weniger als frher. Ich war bei F18 glaube ich acht Prozentpunkte schlechter als bei H15. Dass man viel kreuzen sollte ist ohnehin klar, aber ich hatte schon das Gefhl, dass mir der Lernplan etwas gebracht hat. Und zwar nicht nur, dass ich in den meisten Fchern nachher 5-10 Prozentpunkte besser als vorher war, sondern auch, dass ich mich wieder an den Umgang mit IMPP-Fragen gewhnt habe, dass ich diverse Sachen, die im Studium untergegangen sind, erstmals wirklich gelernt und/oder wirklich verstanden habe, usw. Man lernt ja im Idealfall nicht _nur_ frs Examen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arrhythmie

> @Arrhythmie, wie gehts du beim kreuzen vor?
> Aktuell war es ja der Plan, nur so viel zu kreuzen, wie es im Amboss Lernplan steht, aber ich habe Angst, dass das nicht ausreicht.
> N Kommilitone kreuzt wohl immer noch den Tag zum jeweiligen Lerntag, den der Thieme Endspurt Lernplan vorgibt.
> Aber kp ob das dann nicht zu viel ist.


Ich bin da evtl. kein Mastab, ich wrde mich als "Extremkreuzer" bezeichnen. Ich kreuze deutlich mehr, hab an zwei Tagen zustzlich zum normalen Kreuzen mal ein komplettes Examen durchgekreuzt um zu schauen wie ich stehe etc... Ich kreuze gerne und viel, hab es immer so gemacht und wrde niemals weniger kreuzen zugunsten mehr Lesens. Ich lese natrlich jeden Lerntag ganz normal wie es der Plan vorsieht. ABER: Ich lese nicht 100 Stunden, ich schreibe nichts raus. (Hab mich dazu entschieden). Ich lese zgig und hnge mich nicht an 1000 Dingen auf. Wenn ich es nicht geblickt hab, dann ist es halt so, lsst sich bei der Stoffmenge teils nicht vermeiden, dann muss ich es in den Lernempfehlungen nochmal nacharbeiten oder ich lern es durchs Kreuzen doch noch... Und wenn nicht: Pech. 
Ich lern auch nicht auswendig. (Das mach ich aktuell noch nicht, weil die groe Gefahr besteht dass ich es 2 Wochen vor dem Examen dann komplett neu auswendig lernen kann... Das ist also auf einen spteren examensnaheren Zeitpunkt verschoben ==> Also Sachen die man halt nur auswendig lernen kann...).
Ja, so mache ich es.
Ich hatte aber vor dem Lernplan schon ca. die Hlfte der Top 100 Themen durchgelesen, also ich bin quasi schon eingestimmt und lese einige Lernkarten somit zum 2. mal.
Die Pdiatrie Tage, Humangenetik und Arbeitsgedns hab ich auch schon durch, da ich mich fr die letzten Klausuren damit vorbereitet habe. Werd aber nochmal lesen, wenn ich da ankomme. Nur evtl. deutlich zgiger.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Hat hier jmd einen Tipp fr eine Website mit Funduskopie-Bildern oder von Spaltlampenuntersuchungen? Gerne auch mit genauen Infos, was man sieht etc. Finde da Amboss nicht wirklich ausfhrlich, Buch hat meist auch nur 1-2 Bilder und unsere VL kann man getrost vergessen, aber fr die Prfung wre es schon gut. Wobei ich mich wirklich frage, fr was man wirklich Glaukom Grad 0 als Student erkennen sollte.

----------


## Kiddo

> Das halte ich, wie Bonnerin, ebenfalls fr ein sehr riskantes Vorgehen. "Frher" (Extremfall H15) kann das sicher gut geklappt haben, da gab es viele Fragen zu hufigen Erkrankungen, viele einfache Fragen, wenige Fragen bei denen man mit durchschnittlichem Wissen nur zwei oder drei Antwortmglichkeiten sicher ausschlieen konnte, wenige Fragen zu den kleinen Fchern. Aber seit F18 sind die Examen anders, und die Top 100/120 bringen einem sicher _deutlich_ weniger als frher. Ich war bei F18 glaube ich acht Prozentpunkte schlechter als bei H15. Dass man viel kreuzen sollte ist ohnehin klar, aber ich hatte schon das Gefhl, dass mir der Lernplan etwas gebracht hat. Und zwar nicht nur, dass ich in den meisten Fchern nachher 5-10 Prozentpunkte besser als vorher war, sondern auch, dass ich mich wieder an den Umgang mit IMPP-Fragen gewhnt habe, dass ich diverse Sachen, die im Studium untergegangen sind, erstmals wirklich gelernt und/oder wirklich verstanden habe, usw. Man lernt ja im Idealfall nicht _nur_ frs Examen


Ich danke dir fr die Einschtzung! Ich habe jetzt auch angefangen, die Themen zu lesen.

----------


## davo

http://e-learning.studmed.unibe.ch/c...inisurf|ophtha fand ich ganz okay. Aber am wichtigsten ist IMHO, auch immer die Klinik (und Epidemiologie) sorgfltig mit einzubeziehen. Alter, Symptome, Vorerkrankungen, Verlauf, usw.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> [urlAber am wichtigsten ist IMHO, auch immer die Klinik (und Epidemiologie) sorgfltig mit einzubeziehen. Alter, Symptome, Vorerkrankungen, Verlauf, usw.


Danke, die Seite schaue ich mir mal genauer an und den Rest sowieso. In der Klausur wird auch nicht gefragt, wie die Diagnose lautet, sondern dann Fragen zu dem Krankheitsbild, Chrakateristika etc. Wollte es halt wenigstens "sehen" bzw auch mehrere Bilder pro Krankheit haben. Auge ist definitiv die mieseste Lehre, die ich je hatte bisher.

----------


## Kindskopf

Benutzt irgendjemand von euch die App Forest? Wrde gerne noch paar Leute hinzufgen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arrhythmie

Was ist das?

----------


## fovea

> Danke, die Seite schaue ich mir mal genauer an und den Rest sowieso. In der Klausur wird auch nicht gefragt, wie die Diagnose lautet, sondern dann Fragen zu dem Krankheitsbild, Chrakateristika etc. Wollte es halt wenigstens "sehen" bzw auch mehrere Bilder pro Krankheit haben. Auge ist definitiv die mieseste Lehre, die ich je hatte bisher.


http://www.augenbilder.de schau mal hier  :Smilie:  fand ich nicht schlecht

----------


## h3nni

Eine App gegen Prokrastination. Sperrt das Handy und als Belohnung werden Bume gepflanzt

----------


## Kiddo

> Benutzt irgendjemand von euch die App Forest? Wrde gerne noch paar Leute hinzufgen


Ich  :Smilie:

----------


## fovea

ich habe momentan auch einiges zu tun. Nchste Woche Klausuren. Mal sehen wie die so werden. Habe jetzt noch Gyn BP :/ so wirklich zum lernen komme ich da nicht. 
Hat jemand von euch meditorium und wei, ob man sich den Account auch teilen kann?  :Smilie:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> http://www.augenbilder.de schau mal hier  fand ich nicht schlecht


Danke, schaue ich auch mal durch  :Smilie:

----------


## Confused.

Benutze auch Forest.

Mache momentan Famulatur und mein Gott, was ein organisatorischer Quark. Famulatur mach ich eigentlich in der Ansthesie/ITS, wollte aber auch ne Woche NA mitfahren. Bin jetzt eine Woche da, weil der NA vom Montag meinte, ich sollte da mithelfen (da kein eigenes Telefon/Melder) und heute trifft mich einer der Ansthesisten und fragt, wieso ich nicht mehr im OP/auf ITS bin und es stellt sich raus, dass ich quasi in der ZNA vergessen wurde. Wirklich groes Kino. Ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht, dass wr irgendwie abgesprochen aber anscheinend kann ich mir einfach einen Kasack anziehen, auf eine Station meiner Wahl gehen und erklren, dass ich jetzt hier mithelfe und keiner fragt nach.

----------


## davo

Standard. Es gibt so viele Krankenhuser mit extrem schlechter Organisation.

Auerdem ist das ja irgendwo auch das Schne an einer Famulatur: Alles kann, nichts muss.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

@confused echt bld gelaufen, wurde es dann besser? Hatte auch Ansthesie Famu und konnte immerhin 2 Tage NA mitfahren, was ich schon interessant fand, auch, wenn ich jetzt keine richtigen Einstze hatte (zum Glck fr die Patienten).

Habe jetzt die erste Woche Hausarzt Famulatur hinter mir, kann mich nicht beklagen. Sind zum Glck 4 rzte + WBA, und auch, wenn einer bisher immer im Urlaub ist, kann ich so immer woanders hin, das ist sehr angenehm und man sieht verschiedene "Stile"  :Smilie: 

Wie geht es den anderen hier so?

----------


## EKG

> @confused echt bld gelaufen, wurde es dann besser? Hatte auch Ansthesie Famu und konnte immerhin 2 Tage NA mitfahren, was ich schon interessant fand, auch, wenn ich jetzt keine richtigen Einstze hatte (zum Glck fr die Patienten).
> 
> Habe jetzt die erste Woche Hausarzt Famulatur hinter mir, kann mich nicht beklagen. Sind zum Glck 4 rzte + WBA, und auch, wenn einer bisher immer im Urlaub ist, kann ich so immer woanders hin, das ist sehr angenehm und man sieht verschiedene "Stile" 
> 
> Wie geht es den anderen hier so?


Das hrt sich gut an.... Bei mir geht es auf der Herzchirurgie auch ganz gut.   :Smilie:

----------


## LexieGrey

Ich mache grade Famulatur in der Kinderchirurgie und es ist so toll :Grinnnss!: . Freue mich dass es morgen endlich weitergeht, bin auch letzte Woche manchmal freiwillig lnger geblieben weil es so Spa macht. Das tut grade so gut da ich vorher ein richtiges Tief hatte und mich gergert habe dass ich ausgerechnet Medizin studieren musste.

----------


## Hannah-lea

> Ich mache grade Famulatur in der Kinderchirurgie und es ist so toll. Freue mich dass es morgen endlich weitergeht, bin auch letzte Woche manchmal freiwillig lnger geblieben weil es so Spa macht. Das tut grade so gut da ich vorher ein richtiges Tief hatte und mich gergert habe dass ich ausgerechnet Medizin studieren musste.


Klingt super!
Was darfst du denn alles so machen? Und wird dir viel erklrt?  :Smilie:

----------


## McLaren422

bitte lschen, falsches Thema

----------


## Choranaptyxis

@Lexie klingt gut  :Smilie:  Kinderchirrugie ist bestimmt total interessant

Ich bin jetzt gerade in meiner zweiten Famulatur fr den Sommer, Ortho/UCH, und es ist dann auch die letzte. Bin sehr zufrieden, bekomme viel erklrt, darf jetzt auch immer mal nhen und immer fragen.

----------


## Ursa

> Ich mache grade Famulatur in der Kinderchirurgie und es ist so toll. Freue mich dass es morgen endlich weitergeht, bin auch letzte Woche manchmal freiwillig lnger geblieben weil es so Spa macht. Das tut grade so gut da ich vorher ein richtiges Tief hatte und mich gergert habe dass ich ausgerechnet Medizin studieren musste.


Das klingt ja richtig gut. Darf man fragen, wo du in der Kinderchirurgie bist? Was durftest du alles so machen? Meist sind die ja bei Kindern sehr zurckhalten wg. der besorgten Eltern, die dann gerne Einspruch einlegen.

----------


## LexieGrey

@Ursa ich schreib dir mal wo  :Smilie: 

Also ich durfte Kinder aufnehmen bzw. untersuchen in der Ambulanz, entweder mit Assistenzarzt dabei oder der war in greifbarer Nhe und hat es spter kontrolliert. Auerdem Sonos, Rntgenbilder befundet, Beim Gipsen geholfen, Verbnde gemacht usw.
Dann war ich bei den Visiten dabei und habe bei den greren Kindern auch Blut abgenommen.
Im OP durfte ich eigentlich immer zuschauen wenn mich was interessiert hat, wir hatten auch einige sehr coole Eingriffe in der Zeit  :Smilie: . Und ich war auch selbst bei ein paar OPs als 1. Assistent eingeteilt.

Mit den Eltern hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme, die fanden das alle schn dass ich studiere und haben viel Erfolg gewnscht  :Big Grin: . Allerdings war auch meistens ein Assistenzarzt dabei und hat denen dann erklrt dass ich was lernen soll aber er natrlich alles berwacht was ich mache und so war das dann fr die Eltern ok.

Das Team ist halt einfach toll, das macht ja immer viel aus. Alle haben wirklich richtig Bock einem was beizubringen und ich hatte wirklich nie das gefhl zu nerven oder berflssig zu sein.

----------


## Arrhythmie

So. Ich ziehe offiziell hier aus  ::-dance:  Es war ne schne und entspannte Zeit in der Klinik... Aber nach bestandenem M2 gehts fr mich in ein paar Wochen ins PJ.

Haltet die Ohren steif!  :Keks:

----------


## Heerestorte

> So. Ich ziehe offiziell hier aus  Es war ne schne und entspannte Zeit in der Klinik... Aber nach bestandenem M2 gehts fr mich in ein paar Wochen ins PJ.
> 
> Haltet die Ohren steif!


Whaaat? Du bist doch immer noch immatrikuliert ;)
Hier wird nicht gegangen, bis der Studentenausweis weg ist  :Big Grin: 
PJ ist immer noch Teil des Klinikstudiums!

----------


## Arrhythmie

Achso  :Blush:  haha.... stimmt auch wieder. Aber trotzdem, wir gehen doch jetzt ins neue Unterforum!

----------


## Heerestorte

Haha mist, stimmt! Ganz vergessen, dass es das ja auch noch gibt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fovea

ich habe irgendwie so das Gefhl, dass das nchste Jahr nur so rasen wird...  :Big Grin:  habe den Sommer irgendwie berlebt und letzte Woche Innere geschrieben, nchste Woche kommt dann Notfallmedizin Praktikum mit Klausur. Darauf freue ich mich schon. Der Rest des Semesters ist vor Weihnachten schon rum...:O 
werde die Woche es mal zum lpa wagen wegen meiner Famu-Bescheinigungen. Mal gucken ob alles ok ist.

----------


## Chamomilla10

Jaa, das Studium geht Schlag auf Schlag! 

Lernt jmd. von euch mit den "Endspurts Klinik" fr Semesterklausuren? Ich hab zwar noch etwas Schonfrist bis zum Stex, aber berlege, ob es sich lohnt, damit man man irgendwas zum Nachschlagen hat und nicht immer nur Folien und Amboss. Bcher kaufe ich mir nur selten und wenn, dann nutze ich sie nicht soo. Aber online lerne ich leider auch nicht so gut, sodass es dann immer darauf hinausluft, dass ich mir stapelweise (z.B. in Innere) Krtchen schreibe! Damit fahre ich zwar recht gut, aber fr's Examen ist das dann ja nicht mehr realistisch und ehrlich gesagt ist es schon immer ziemlich viel Aufwand..

----------


## -pixel

So Leute nach dem Examen ist vor dem Examen.. wer ist denn so im Frhjahr mit am Start?  :Smilie:

----------


## wendyrumpf

Irgendwer hatte erwhnt, ber Thieme online gelernt zu haben. War das dann ein Abo fr via Medici? Kenne von Thieme nur Examen online zum kreuzen oder Endspurt. Was gibt’s da sonst noch? (Ich glaube das war trendafil :Smilie:  )

----------


## Trendafil

ja genau. das war via medici.

Ich hab abet nicht damit gelernt.

Layout und Schreibstil sind wunderschn (subjektiv sehr viel ansprechender als Amboss), aber die Inhalte sind nicht aktualisiert.
Neuerungen von diversen Leitlinien sind noch nicht bernommen und dauert bei thieme prinzipiell wohl immer lnger als bei Amboss, da Thieme ja auch fast alles in Buchform rausbringt.

----------


## Confused.

Morgen Klausur Umweltmedizin, nchste Woche Ansthesie und im Dezember Chirurgie.

Ist es empfehlenswert, den Mller Chirurgie zu besitzen oder ist Amboss mittlerweile so voll mit Infos, dass das ausreichen wrde?
(Das gleiche wrde ich gern ber den Herold wissen, hatte gehofft keine Bcher mehr in der Klinik kaufen zu mssen  ::-oopss: )

----------


## davo

Viel Erfolg fr die Klausur morgen!  :Top: 

Meine persnliche Sichtweise dazu:

Herold und Mller sind zum schnellen Nachschlagen sehr gut, haben den groen Vorteil, dass man zu jeder halbwegs relevanten Erkrankung schnell sowohl die aktuellen Definitionen, Diagnosekriterien und Stadieneinteilungen als auch die aktuellen Therapieempfehlungen nachschlagen kann, aber sind als Lehrbuch ungeeignet. Ich fand sie deshalb perfekt zur Vorbereitung auf das M3 (wobei der Mller schon _deutlich_ weniger gut als der Herold ist), aber sehe auch im Rckblick keine Notwendigkeit, sie bereits whrend des Studiums zu besitzen. Amboss reicht in beiden Fchern dicke aus.

P.S.: Vom Mller soll brigens lt. Buchhandlung angeblich bald eine Neuauflage erscheinen, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.

P.P.S.: Als _Lehr_buch fr die Chirurgie fand ich das "Kurz"lehrbuch Chirurgie von Schumpelick et al. recht gut. So kann man die Grundlagen ganz gut verstehen. Hat auch einige sehr schne Grafiken zur Operationstechnik. Aber notwendig frs Studium ist das natrlich auch nicht.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Fr Chirurgie fand ich den Siewert ziemlich gut. Irgendwie fand ich den Mller fr Chirurgie nicht so gut wie Herold fr Innere.  Aber sonst sehe ich es wie davo. Insbesondere wenn man kein chirurgisches Fach anstrebt, lohnt es sich nicht ein Buch zu kaufen, fr zwei Monate kriegt man ein Buch auch aus der Bib.

----------


## Confused.

Super, danke euch! Dann werd ich sie mir ausleihen und mal reinschauen.

----------


## Zaphir

> So Leute nach dem Examen ist vor dem Examen.. wer ist denn so im Frhjahr mit am Start?


Bin dabei... Wenn meine letzte Klausur.. NHV, bestanden ist... Warte noch auf die Ergebnisse

----------


## -pixel

Nice, wir sind sogar von der gleichen Uni! ;) und NHV drfte ja wohl nicht so das Problem gewesen sein oder?^^

----------


## runningMan18

Kennt jemand von euch im Ruhrgebiet ein Krankenhaus mit einer radiologischen oder nuklearmedizinischen Bettenstation? Habe leider schon eine ambulante Famu gemacht und bentige fr meine Radio Famu eine Bettenstation, um diese als Krankenhausfamulatur anerkennen zu lassen (NRW).

----------


## nie

Die Uni Essen hat zumindest fr die Strahlentherapie Bettenstationen, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat auch die NUK eigene Betten.

----------


## Zaphir

> Nice, wir sind sogar von der gleichen Uni! ;) und NHV drfte ja wohl nicht so das Problem gewesen sein oder?^^


Ja ich hoffs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

So, noch jemand im Lernstress?
In 2 Wochen die erste Hlfte der Prfungen. Wer meinte, Innere und Chirurgie in einem Semester abzufrhstcken sei eine gute Idee, sollte das mal persnlich mitmachen  :dagegen: 
Als Highlight dann noch Infektio mit Fallfragen (und daraus resultierenden Folgefehlern) mit 0% Altfragenanteil  :Nixweiss:  finde ich ja bei 30 Fragen bescheiden, nicht, weil es nicht sinnhaft ist, aber teils 1 falscher Fall einen ganz ans Ende verfrachten kann.
Naja, immerhin noch 2 Wochen zum Lernen  ::-stud:

----------


## Confused.

Lernstress momentan so semi, kommt aber noch.
Morgen ist Ansthesie, am 18.12. dann Chirurgie und ins neue Jahr wird mit Gyn und Innere gestartet. Juhu!

----------


## Chamomilla10

Wir haben dieses Semester alle Klausuren erst nach Weihnachten. Momentan finde ich das Semester ganz cool: einige sehr gute Vorlesungen, berwiegend sinnvolle (lehrreiche) Praktika/Seminare, aber insgesamt nicht soo viele Pflichtveranstaltungen. Lerne entspannt nebenher bzw. lese mir die passenden Themen zu Hause genauer durch. Und Dr.Arbeit luft auch!  :Embarrassment:  (wir brauchen hier so einen coolen Strebersmiley wie bei What.sapp :P)

Edit: Innere und Chirurgie zusammen klingt echt hart! Wir haben jetzt Chirurgie und ich hab bisher das Gefhl, es wiederholt sich SEHR viel von Innere  :hmmm...:  Aber bin froh, zumindest das schonmal gelernt zu haben. Du schaffst das! Und ich drck die Daumen fr Infektio!

----------


## Migole

Wir hatten die Innere und Chirurgie Klausuren auch in einem Semester... dazu noch Infektio, Radio, Gesk und die halbe Psychiatrie und Neurologie. War mittelmig spaig  :hmmm...:  

Hier war letzte Woche die letzte Vorlesung des Studiums (!) und der erste Schwung Klausuren mit Ansthesie, Geriatrie und Notfallmedizin (die dazu auch einfach mal absolut unverschmt schwer war). Der zweite folgt direkt in neuen Jahr und dann wars das... wir haben bis Mai nur noch UaK/Blockpraktika. Sehr komisches Gefhl wie es langsam dem Ende zu geht.

----------


## fovea

ich habe jetzt noch zwei Wochen Chirurgie BP und dann ist es auch vorbei fr dieses Semester. Klausuren kommen dann im Januar. So wenig Uni wie ich die letzten Wochen hatte, hatte ich noch nie xD echt schade, dass das im 10. Semester nicht der Fall sein wird. Muss sagen, dass ich es im OP doch nicht so schlimm fand wie befrchtet  :Smilie:  war sogar recht spaig  :Big Grin:

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

[...]

----------


## Kiddo

Beide Arbeiten im gleichen Fach? Welche interessiert dich thematisch mehr?

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Mmh, ich sag mal so mittel  :Big Grin:  Hab die Entscheidung ja tatschlich zweimal gefllt ;)

Bei der ersten hatten ich zwar etwas Bedenken, und die aber weggewischt. Joar, war ein Fehler.
Vor dem Abbruch habe ich dann mal schriftlicht, nicht nur im Kopf, ne Liste erstellt, warum Promotion, was bereit zu tun etc. Und dann abgeglichen bzw fr die damalige Arbeit ne Pro und Kontra Liste erstellt. Das fand ich hilfreich, auch, um vor mir selbst die Entscheidung vertreten zu knnen.

Bei der zweiten war das Bauchgefhl dann gut, und das, was mir wichtig war, also gute Betreuung, zeitlich flexibel und absehbar, interessant, wissenschaftlich nicht vollkommener Humbug etc, vorhanden.

Ich denke, man sollte sich immer fragen, was einem selbst wichtig ist und welcher Kompromiss machbar ist, welcher nicht. Heit bei dir, wiegen die Vorteile die Nachteile auf, beziehungsweise kannst du mit den Nachteilen leben.

Bei mir ist der z.B. das Fach in dem ich promoviere. Ich selbst finde das Thema und das Fach cool und geniee viele Vorteile, aber bestimmte Wege, die ich nie gehen wollte und will, werden dadurch zumindest erschwert.

PS: hab vor kurzem erfahren, dass meine abgebroche Arbeit bzw Studie nicht verwirklicht wird. Wurde von einem neuen Doktoranden bernommen. Zwar haben sich einige Sachen geklrt, letztendlich sind aber Kooperationspartner ausgestiegen und eine fnfstellige Summe zur Finanzierung war dann nicht mehr verfgbar, was die Grnde wren lt Doktorand.
Ich fand ja immer noch die Patientenzahl genauso wackelig wie bei mir bzw nicht erreichbar (neue Doktorand hielt wohl nahezu 100% Teilnahmequote realistisch, wollte fehlende Kontaktdaten durch Notarztprotokolldaten ergnzen usw. Bei einer Studie, wo Teilnehmer zweimal im Abstand von genau 7 Tagen zu einer genauen Uhrzeit htten kommen mssen, wohlgemerkt, ltere, multimorbide Patienten, es auch noch Ausschlusskriterien gibt und whrend der Studienteilnahme eine Komplikation auftreten knnte, die null gefhrlich ist, aber das Ergebnis unbrauchbar machen knnte). Da fnde ich doppelte mgliche Teilnehmerzahl wie gebraucht fr das mindeste.

----------


## Arrhythmie

> Ich bin mal so frei und tu's hier rein, weil es ja die meisten Klinikstudenten betrifft: Wie leicht/schwer habt ihr euch mit dem Entschluss fr eure Doktorarbeit getan?
> 
> Ich habe gerade zwei gut klingende Angebote bei sympathischen potenziellen Doktorvtern. Offen gestanden existiert bereits ein Bauchgefhl - und trotzdem habe ich eine leichte Paranoia, dass mich das trgt.
> 
> In der einen AG wurde ich regelrecht hofiert, da hat nur noch gefehlt, dass sie mir einen Schrein aufstellen. Mit denen treffe ich mich die Tage nochmal, sodass ich dann vielleicht ein etwas klareres Bild habe. In der anderen war das Anwerben etwas subtiler (was mir grundstzlich besser gefallen hat). Aber irgendwie haben beide Projekte so ihre eigenen Vor- und Nachteile, die man gar nicht so richtig miteinander vergleichen kann.


Super leicht - erstmal. Hab sofort nach dem Physikum begonnen. Gutes Fach, schne Arbeit. Das einzig blde war, dass ich komplett alleine den Ethik Antrag stellen musste. Aber ja, am Ende hat das auch super geklappt und er ging sofort durch.

Zwischendurch (hier nachzulesen) hatte ich aber auch mehrere Krisen. Einmal war ich kurz davor alles hinzuschmeien. Am Ende haben sich meine ganzen Zweifel zum Glck berhaupt nicht besttigt. 
Nchste Woche werd ich einreichen. 

(Ich hatte aber auch nie die Wahl zwischen zwei Arbeiten)...

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

[...]

----------


## davo

Wer bei einer wichtigen Entscheidung keine Zweifel hat, muss verdammt unreflektiert sein...  :Grinnnss!: 

Klingt ja wirklich so, als wre B die bessere Wahl fr dich. Trotzdem wei man natrlich immer erst im Nachhinein, ob man sich richtig entschieden hat. Liegt in der Natur der Sache.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Zweifel sind ganz normal, und ich fnde es eher schlimm, wenn keine da sind.
berlege halt, was passiert, wenn du in den 8-9 Monaten nicht schnell genug vorankommst. Kannst du das dann nebenher laufen lassen? Noch ein Freisemester notfalls? Geht es finanziell ohne arbeiten nebenher?

Bei mir kommt jetzt kur vor den Prfungen mal wieder die Panik... Eigentlich sollten zumindest 3 der 4 Fcher laufen, Transfu fast nur Altfragen, und bei Innere und Chirurgie klappt es eigentlich auch gut, sodass es da mit Bestehen klappen sollte (immer mein Minimalziel).
Infektio treibt mich aber immer wieder in den Wahnsinn. Speziell wenn dann da steht, ja, in der Nachbesprechung hie es auch, alle Antworten wren so weit richtig, aber X wre das gesuchte und am richtigsten. Ratet mal, wer dieses Denksystem brigens nicht so verinnerlicht bekommt.

----------


## pashtunwali

ich finde die Betreuung und das ganze drum herum viel wichtiger als das Thema... promoviere selbst in einem Fach was ich spter niemals machen wrde und zum Thema selbst hatte ich auch nicht viel Bezug...Hatte aber ein super Team mit super Einarbeitung und finde das Thema jetzt sogar richtig interessant!

----------


## Chamomilla10

Auf mein Thema wr ich auch nie von selbst gekommen, aber eigentlich kann man sich ja fr Vieles begeistern, weil in der Tiefe betrachtet (fast) alles spannend ist! Bei mir war's letzten Endes die Mischung aus netter (v.a. regelmiger) Betreuung, Art der Diss, begeisternder Doktorvater. (hatte aber auch keine Auswahl) 
Ich glaub ganz sicher kann man sich nie sein, dass alles gut luft. Bzw. gibt es sowieso nie "die perfekte Diss", denn irgendwas ist ja immer..
Aber ich kann mich nur anschlieen: Gute Betreuung ist das A und O!!

Ist es mglich, mit anderen/lteren Doktoranden dieser Arbeitsgruppe zu reden? Das kann sehr hilfreich sein! Und noch ein Tipp: Nimm dir Zeit fr die Entscheidung. Und wenn du von beiden Projekte nicht so berzeugt bist, dann whle nicht das geringere bel, sondern schau dir lieber noch etwas anderes an.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## anni94

> Beide Projekte sind in operativen Kopffchern, beide experimentell mit Freisemester. 
> 
> A hat eine starke internistische Komponente und ist mit Internisten zusammen, was mich eher abturnt. Der Zeitraum ist noch nicht komplett umfasst (das besprechen wir beim zweiten Treffen), aber grundstzlich ist denen halbwegs egal, ob ich nebeher noch arbeiten muss oder famuliere.
> 
> B schien mir deutlich geradliniger und fachlich viel spannender. Es erfordert aber anders als A, dass ich mir 8-9 Monate am Stck auf allen Kanlen freirume, auch arbeiten soll ich nur soweit ntig. Das wiederum mit dem Ziel, dass ich whrend der Zeit bestmglich vorankomme, was ja total Sinn macht.
> 
> Die Tendenz zu B ist glasklar, aber der Respekt vor dem Commitment bleibt. Und genau das war meine Frage: Es ist normal, dass man so eine Entscheidung nicht ganz ohne Zweifel trifft, oder? So richtig wohl fhlt man sich wahrscheinlich nur in den Momenten, wo mal alles nach Plan luft?


Das einzige wo ich mir da Gedanken machen wrde, wre die Zeit. Zumindest bei uns war es so, dass aus 8 bis 9 Monaten schnell mal 12+ Monate wurden. Und halt immer wie zu Beginn mit dem Anspruch das man sich 100% auf die Arbeit konzentriert. Auch bei meiner Arbeit (die noch nicht mal im Labor war, sondern mit Patienten) wurde aus 1 Freisemester pltzlich 3 Freisemester ... Generell ist das nicht schlimm. Ich wrde mir nur vorher berlegen, ob ich das will und wie man das mit den Verantwortlichen kommuniziert, wenn die 8 Monate erreicht sind und man eigtl z.B. gerne wieterstudieren wollte. Ob es da z.B. die Mglichkeit gibt das dann nebenher zu Ende zu bringen.

----------


## FuchsiBuchsi

Bei 8 Monaten wrde ich ebenso von mindestens 12 ausgehen. Wenn es dir das wert ist, go for it. :Love: 

Ich hab mich gegen derart aufwndige Promotionen entschieden, weil ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht einsehe, mich so lange als Gratis-Mitarbeiter zur Verfgung zu stellen. 

Was ich bei Kommilitonen sehe, ist grauenvoll. Samstag, Sonntag im Labor, Ostern, Pfingsten. Anerkennung = 0. 1 Jahr umsonst schuften, keine zwei Wochen Urlaub. Danke, aber nein danke. 
Letztens meinten zwei im Gesprch, dass die Betreuer auch kaum Interesse haben, die Promotion wie vereinbart durchzuziehen im zeitlichen Rahmen. Schlielich verlieren sie dann ihre kostenlose Arbeitskraft.

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

[...]

----------


## Mukopolysaccharid

Wer is alles im April dabei ? Lernt ihr schon frs Stex? Erffnet jemand nen Thread?

----------


## h3nni

Ich bin nicht dabei, wre aber schwer fr IMPPeachment  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mukopolysaccharid

Danke fr den Vorschlag  :Smilie: 
Wann bist du dran ?

----------


## h3nni

Voraussichtlich F2021. Oder H2020, wenn ichs mir richtig geben will, ich glaube aber, das lass ich lieber.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> Voraussichtlich F2021. Oder H2020, wenn ichs mir richtig geben will, ich glaube aber, das lass ich lieber.


Wenn es bei mir so luft, wie ich hoffe, mache ichbei F2021 mit ;)

----------


## Mukopolysaccharid

ah=) das ist ja auch sehr absehbar ^^

----------


## Chamomilla10

> Wenn es bei mir so luft, wie ich hoffe, mache ichbei F2021 mit ;)


 :Top: 
Das wird ein guter Jahrgang, sollte da auch dabei sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## D.Hollywood

https://www.der-postillon.com/2017/12/handschrift.html
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Mukopolysaccharid

die wahrheit wie ich an meinen studienplatz gekommen bin  :bhh:

----------


## Rikeee

Hey zusammen,
es geht zwar um meinen Nebenjob und nicht ums Studium an sich, aber ich bruchte mal eine Einschtzung von jemandem Auenstehenden. Das ganze ist etwas speziell, aber vielleicht hat ja zufllig jemand von euch Ahnung davon.  :Grinnnss!: 
Bei uns im Uniklinikum gibt es einen Studentenjob, bei dem ich mitarbeite. Wir waren die letzten Monate nur zu viert und damit unterbesetzt (zum Teil wurden 30 - 40% der Dienste nicht besetzt) und haben mehrmals bei den Organisatoren gebeten, dass neue Stellen geschaffen werden. Dem wurde nachgegangen, jetzt sind wir aber mindestens zu 12. Was die sich dabei gedacht haben, wei niemand. Die Organisation ist eh nicht berauschend, aber wir fragen uns, ob wir irgendein Rech haben, auf unsere Stunden zu kommen. Bei so vielen Personen kann jeder nur die Hlfte der Zeit arbeiten, die eigentlich vorgesehen sind. Im Vertrag steht leider nur, dass wir teilzeitbeschftigt sind mit einer durchschnittlichen regelmigen monatlichen Arbeitszeit von max. 28 h (Stufe 1) und max. 25 h (Stufe 2). Also keine Mindeststundenzahl. Die Vertrge der Neuen sind leider alle schon unterschrieben, aber wir fragen uns, ob wir irgendetwas fordern knnen oder nur auf Einsicht im Gesprch hoffen knnen, dass die Arbeitszeiten verlngert werden knnen bzw. mehrere Leute gleichzeitig arbeiten knnen. Irgendwie hat wohl niemand bedacht, dass viele Studenten arbeiten, weil sie auf das Geld angewiesen sind und nicht nur, weil das Erfahrung bringt  :was ist das...?:  Hat zufllig jemand eine Idee?

----------


## WackenDoc

Wie wirst du bezahlt? Festgehalt? "Durschschnittlich, regelmige monatliche Stundenzahl" hrt sich an wie Teilzeit mit x% von Vollzeit mit einem entsprechendem Gehalt. Dann ist es das Problem deines AG dass er genug Stunden fr dich hat.

----------


## Confused.

Puhhh, da haben wir die ersten 3 Klausuren auch schon wieder durch und alle bestanden. Wenn man mal vergleicht, wie ich in dieses Forum gestartet bin und zwischendurch mit BC & Physio und dem Physikum gestruggelt habe und nun bin ich im 7. Semester und es luft einfach, das ist ein richtig schnes Gefhl.
Es folgen Anfang Januar Gyn und Innere 1 und danach der (hoffentlich) beste Teil des Semesters (wenn nicht sogar des Studiums): Notfallmedizin mit praktischen Kursen  :love: 

Ich wnsch euch schne Feiertage!

----------


## Rikeee

> Wie wirst du bezahlt? Festgehalt? "Durschschnittlich, regelmige monatliche Stundenzahl" hrt sich an wie Teilzeit mit x% von Vollzeit mit einem entsprechendem Gehalt. Dann ist es das Problem deines AG dass er genug Stunden fr dich hat.


Danke fr die Antwort! Wir kriegen pro Monat fest 20 Stunden (bzw. nach Absprache auch weniger) gezahlt. Alle weiteren Stunden, die gearbeitet wurden, werden dann im nchsten Monat auf die 20 Stunden des nchsten Monats gerechnet.

----------


## Confused.

Heute Gynkologie geschrieben, Donnerstag Innere Medizin. Nebenbei noch krank geworden. Richtig guter Start ins Jahr, es kann nur besser werden.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Oh wow, so frh schon wieder am Start. Dann hau rein am Donnerstag.
Da lobe ich mir den Feiertag im Sden  :Big Grin:  war aber auch fr mich der Auftakt endlich wieder etwas zu machen ;)

----------


## Chamomilla10

Viel Erfolg!

Ich war ganz "brav" in den Ferien so halb-krank (fast 2 Wochen..) und bin pnktlich zum Unistart wieder gesund.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## h3nni

Brav wird das erst im Arbeitsleben.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fovea

ich war auch leicht angeschlagen ber Weihnachten. Jetzt ist alles aber wieder bereit fr den Endspurt. Nchste Woche geht der ganze Spa dann mit Arbeitsmedizin los...hasse das Fach einfach.  :Wand:

----------


## Kiddo

> ich war auch leicht angeschlagen ber Weihnachten. Jetzt ist alles aber wieder bereit fr den Endspurt. Nchste Woche geht der ganze Spa dann mit Arbeitsmedizin los...hasse das Fach einfach.


Das kann ich verstehen. Die ganzen Stoffe, die wir damals lernen mussten, kannte gefhlt niemand. Reines Auswendiglernen gefhlt.

----------


## fovea

^^jap leider. Habe jetzt eine Tabelle gemacht. Hoffe mal das wird reichen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## FuchsiBuchsi

> Puhhh, da haben wir die ersten 3 Klausuren auch schon wieder durch und alle bestanden. Wenn man mal vergleicht, wie ich in dieses Forum gestartet bin und zwischendurch mit BC & Physio und dem Physikum gestruggelt habe und nun bin ich im 7. Semester und es luft einfach, das ist ein richtig schnes Gefhl.
> Es folgen Anfang Januar Gyn und Innere 1 und danach der (hoffentlich) beste Teil des Semesters (wenn nicht sogar des Studiums): Notfallmedizin mit praktischen Kursen 
> 
> Ich wnsch euch schne Feiertage!


Ich freu mich immer ziemlich, wenn ich Studis in der Klinik sehe, von denen ich wei und miterlebt habe, dass es in der Vorklinik echt knapp wurde. Sie kamen vielleicht verzgert nach, aber sie sind da.  :Gefllt mir!: Irgendwie seh ich da keine Notwendigkeit die Leute rauszukicken und die meisten schaffen es ja dann doch haarscharf ::-stud: , was nach dem Physikum keine Sau mehr interessiert. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Bei mir sind noch sechs Klausuren offen.  ::-dance:  Ende Januar bin ich durch, Mitte/Ende April geht es erst wieder los.

----------


## Confused.

@FuchsiBuchsi Da bin ich ganz bei dir, einige mit denen ich gestartet bin, haben auch einige Rckschlge erlebt und man hat es irgendwie gemeinsam geschafft. Das ist ein tolles Gefhl.

Innere lief dafr leider nicht ganz so gut, um das mal nett zu formulieren

----------


## Medijan16

Wie relevant sind bei euch eigentlich so die Noten? also auch fr euch selbst ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> Innere lief dafr leider nicht ganz so gut, um das mal nett zu formulieren


Klingt nicht so, hilft Daumen drcken noch, oder ist das Ergebnis schon da?

Innere kommt bei mir auch in knapp 4 Wochen wieder. Und die 2.Hlfte Chirurgie und der klinische Teil von Pharma. Plus noch ne Klausur aus Komplett-Innere, Transfu/Immunologie und Pharma. Da die letztes Mal um 2 Punkte runtergesetzt werden musste, graut es mir schon jetzt davor.
Ich freue mich einfach nur noch, wenn es rum ist. Irgendwie ist die Luft seit der ersten Prfungsrunde Anfang Dezember raus.
Und dass unsere Kardiologen oft die Haltung einnehmen, man msste  durch Ihren Unterricht mindestens Facharztniveau erreichen und alles andere wre eine Beleidigung ihrer Person vermiest es einem schon immer mal.

Aber gut, immerhin merkt man, dass man vieles zumindest schon mal gehrt hat  :Big Grin: 

Zu den Noten: Bestehen ist mein Ziel, der Rest ist nice to have. Klar ist ne 1 schner als ne 3, aber hat ja letztendlich keine Auswirkung (auer dass z.B. ein Prof ne 1 in der Klausur bei Ihm will fr ne Diss)

----------


## Chamomilla10

> Wie relevant sind bei euch eigentlich so die Noten? also auch fr euch selbst ?


Aus gegebenem Anlass: Ich glaub wichtiger, als sie mir sein sollten. Bin halt (wie vermutlich viele) ziemlich ehrgeizig und ein kleiner Perfektionist.. Aktuell rgere ich mich gerade, weil ich bei der ersten Klausur des Semesters um einen halben Punkt die 1 verpasst hab. Das passiert mir stndig!  :kotzen:  Aber in ein paar Tagen hab ich's schon wieder vergessen und ich wei ja, dass es relativ egal ist fr die Zukunft. Zu sagen, dass es mich so gar nicht juckt, wre aber gelogen.

----------


## Medijan16

Mir auch.. was noch dazu kommt, dass wir ich durch ein Stipendium auch schon so geprimed bin und wir bei uns sogar ein Tool haben in dem wir im Jahrgang geranked werden😅 auch wenns mir egal sein sollte mittlerweile, abstellen kann ichs trotzdem nicht, zumal ich mir so langsam dann echt Gedanken mache wegen des Stress den ich beim M2 dann schieben werde..

----------


## Chamomilla10

Omg, das mit dem Ranking klingt ja schrecklich!  :Oh nee...:  Klar, dass man das Gefhl dann noch weniger abstellen kann..
Aber mach dir echt nicht so den Stress, es muss ja nichtmal jmd. erfahren, was du im M2 (und berhaupt) fr Noten hast. Man kann immer nur sein Bestes geben und den Rest (abgefragte Themen, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Rateglck) kann man dann nicht beeinflussen. Der Gedanke macht's fr mich einfacher  :hmmm...:

----------


## Confused.

> Klingt nicht so, hilft Daumen drcken noch, oder ist das Ergebnis schon da?


Ergebnis kam heute, 3 Punkte zu wenig. Nachholtermin ist Ende Mrz, aber ich mach Famulatur bis Mitte Mrz. Arbeiten + Lernen? Ich wei ja nicht...
Gyn wenigstens Punktlandung.

----------


## fovea

so heute offiziell alle Klausuren hinter mir. Fehlen nur noch ein paar Ergebnisse, aber sollte alles geklappt haben. Kann noch nicht ganz glauben, dass jetzt erstmal frei ist bis April :O 

@Confused tut mir leid  :Frown:  hoffe du findest eine Lsung

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Nachdem wir's krzlich (glaube im PJ-Thread, wo ich ja eigentlich gar nicht hingehre) von Stethoskop-Gravuren hatten: Ich habe meins bzw. diese passende Littmann-Plakette jetzt fr unschlagbare 4  gravieren lassen. Sieht ziemlich edel aus, nur irgendwie finde ich es fr meinen aktuellen Kenntnisstand schon leicht bertrieben. 
(Aber dafr wird es jetzt wenigstens nicht geklaut. :D)

----------


## Kandra

> Nachdem wir's krzlich (glaube im PJ-Thread, wo ich ja eigentlich gar nicht hingehre) von Stethoskop-Gravuren hatten: Ich habe meins bzw. diese passende Littmann-Plakette jetzt fr unschlagbare 4 € gravieren lassen. Sieht ziemlich edel aus, nur irgendwie finde ich es fr meinen aktuellen Kenntnisstand schon leicht bertrieben. 
> (Aber dafr wird es jetzt wenigstens nicht geklaut. )


Die Gravur schtzt nicht davor, dass das stethoskop mal wegkommt ;) meins war mal 3 wochen in der Notaufnahme verschollen, trotz mehrfacher durchsuchungen und aufrufe an die kollegen. An dem tag wo ich dann beschlossen hatte, dass ich dann wohl ein neues brauche, lags pltzlich im regal im arztzimmer. Hab nie erfahren, wer es dann wohl doch in seinem spind gefunden hat ^^

----------


## nie

Meins ist fr immer auf der Intensivstation verloren gegangen. Hab die ganze Station mehrfach auf den Kopf gestellt und konnte es nicht finden. Hatte auch gehofft, dass es auftaucht wenn ich beschliee mir ein Neues zu kaufen aber das war leider nicht der Fall und so hab ich jetzt ein Neues. Ohne Gravur brigens  :hmmm...:

----------


## Muriel

> Nachdem wir's krzlich (glaube im PJ-Thread, wo ich ja eigentlich gar nicht hingehre) von Stethoskop-Gravuren hatten: Ich habe meins bzw. diese passende Littmann-Plakette jetzt fr unschlagbare 4  gravieren lassen. Sieht ziemlich edel aus, nur irgendwie finde ich es fr meinen aktuellen Kenntnisstand schon leicht bertrieben. 
> (Aber dafr wird es jetzt wenigstens nicht geklaut. )


Ach, der September wird so genial werden, dass Du das Ding sowieso nicht lange brauchen wirst  :hmmm...:

----------


## WackenDoc

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Stethoskops der Farbe "raspberry". Das klaut irgendwie keiner freiwillig. Und als ich noch in der klinik war ,hat es Nachfragen, ob es jemand gesehen hat, erleichtert.

----------


## Migole

> Wie relevant sind bei euch eigentlich so die Noten? also auch fr euch selbst ?


Interessiert keinen  :Nixweiss:  ich wei bei den meisten Leuten nicht mal welche Noten sie haben/hatten. Bei ein, zwei Fchern wurmt es mich tatschlich, vor allem wenn man dann 80% oder 90% hat und damit um 0,1% die bessere Note verpasst hat, aber ansonsten? Who cares? Da habe ich mein perfektionistisches Denken echt schon seeehr lange auf der Strecke gelassen  :bhh: 

@Thread: ich bin jetzt auch quasi Scheinfrei  :hmmm...:  die letzten Klausuren des Studiums sind geschrieben/bestanden und jetzt sind nur noch Blockpraktika bis Mai.

----------


## Dooly

Yea, bei mir siehts hnlich aus.  :Party:  
Quasi scheinfrei, da fehlen nur noch drei kleine Kttel im Misthaufen und das war's. Schnell ging's pltzlich, unglaublich. 
Meine Semesterferien starten morgen mit meiner letzten Famulatur und dann ist auch das schon vorbei. Bisher hatte ich nur richtig krftig lehrreiche Famulaturen, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie das hier wird. Ich meine, dass in den letzten paar praktischen Einstzen etwas weniger Welpenschutz sprbar war. Keine Ahnung obs Zufall war oder ob das so langsam meine Realitt wird.

Bei uns haben die meisten Leute Einsen in den Klausuren, von daher ist das nichts mehr, was dem Ego schmeichelt. Mein Interesse an sehr guten Noten hat sich auch stark relativiert, seit ich mich viel mehr auf mein Projekt fr die Doktorarbeit konzentriere, statt den Scheinen. Seitdem hab ich schon bei ziemlich vielen Klausuren nichts gerafft und doch geschafft, besser kann man nicht am eigenen Leib spren, wie lppisch diese Noten sind.

Fr M2 und die Promotion bin ich allerdings schon noch ehrgeizig.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Tut mir echt leid confused.

Boah, auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich hier immer gleich anhre, man geht mir die Dse.
Nchste Woche Klausuren (vor den tierisch langen 2 Wochen Semesterferien). Erste Runde Innere 2 und Chirurgie 2, und 2. Runde dann Klinische Pharma und dann die Fcherbergreifende Klausur mit Pharma, Komplett-Innere, Immunologie, Transfusionsmedizin (und praktisch noch Infektio).
Man vergisst gefhlt mehr als man neu lernt und inzwischen sehen alle ausnahmslos fix und fertig aus. Die Menge mal eben so am Semesterende aus dem rmel zu schtteln ist schier unmglich.
Wer auf die Idee kam, dem gehrt mal krftig die Leviten gelesen. Das letztes mal die bergreifend Klausur auf 53% gesetzt werden musste, ist ja irgendwie fast nur logisch.
Einfach durchkommen ist das Ziel...

----------


## fovea

Viel Erfolg!!^^

ja was so manch eine Uni sich bei sowas denkt... bei uns haben die jetzt im Kopf/Hals Semester alle Klausuren in eine gelegt (schn 3 Stunden lang) und dann noch oben drauf einen OSCE. Eine Freundin von mir ist richtig genervt davon. Keine Ahnung, ob das die kommenden Semester so weiter geht oder da noch was optimiert wird. Ich bin jedenfalls total froh, dass ich nchstes Semester fertig bin mit dem Kram. Scheint wohl einiges sich bald hier zu ndern.

----------


## PrinzessinAmygdala

> Mir auch.. was noch dazu kommt, dass wir ich durch ein Stipendium auch schon so geprimed bin und wir bei uns sogar ein Tool haben in dem wir im Jahrgang geranked werden😅 auch wenns mir egal sein sollte mittlerweile, abstellen kann ichs trotzdem nicht, zumal ich mir so langsam dann echt Gedanken mache wegen des Stress den ich beim M2 dann schieben werde..


Studierst du zufllig in Aachen? Wir haben auch ein Ranking und die besten 30% bekommen sogar eine exakte Nummer. Dasselbe beim Progress Test, den wir Anfang jedes Semesters schreiben.

----------


## PrinzessinAmygdala

> Meins ist fr immer auf der Intensivstation verloren gegangen. Hab die ganze Station mehrfach auf den Kopf gestellt und konnte es nicht finden. Hatte auch gehofft, dass es auftaucht wenn ich beschliee mir ein Neues zu kaufen aber das war leider nicht der Fall und so hab ich jetzt ein Neues. Ohne Gravur brigens


Mir ist selbiges mit dem Reflexhammer passiert. Man muss echt aufpassen, wem man was leiht. In irgendeiner Ecke auf Intensiv wird er wohl liegen.

----------


## Dooly

Bringt euch das Ranking denn was? Motiviert es euch oder habt ihr bessere Chancen bei irgendwas? Und wie ist die Trennschrfe in euren Prfungen? 

Bei uns gab es in 2 Fchern mal eine Belohnung fr die x besten Prflinge. Einmal wurde ein Kongressbesuch samt Reisekosten finanziert und einmal gabs n Jahresabo fr ne Zeitschrift.

----------


## PrinzessinAmygdala

N, eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht ganz nett frs Ego, wenn man vorne mit dabei ist.
Allerdings wird ein Auge auf den Fortschritt geworfen. Wer immer gut war und pltzlich nur schlechte Leistungen bringt, fllt auf. Genauso wie diejenigen, die im Progress Test nicht voran kommen. Die "schlechten" werden dann zum persnlichen Gesprch geladen und dann besprochen, wo man ihnen helfen kann besser durchs Studium zu kommen.

----------


## Dooly

Ah okay, Danke. ^^ So ist es klar, dass es so was bei uns nicht gibt, dafr mssten die Prfungen erst mal ne bessere Trennschrfe haben. 
Den PTM nutzt jeder fr sich selbst. Ich kenn auch tatschlich nur wenige, die den einfach sofort beenden. Interesse an Vergleichen oder am Leistungsstand haben wir auch.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Interessant, dass das bei euch so gehandhabt wird.
Wobei das mit der Untersttzung bei schlechten Noten ja sehr nennt klingt.
Hier wird wohl in der Vorklinik gerankt, hauptschlich genutzt frs Ego um zum Vergleichen. In der Klinik zum Glck nicht mehr, aber bei uns versuchen doch viele Fcher eine Gausche Normalverteilung hinzubekommen. Das klappt mal mehr, mal weniger gut.
Und es gibt auch vereinzelt Fcher, die Durchfaller dann als halben muss dazu zhlen.

Ich hoffe ja, an dem Gerede ist nichts dran, wenn doch, knnte ich ja ausfllig werden. Letztes Semester fielen die jetzigen Prfungen sehr bescheiden aus, und (ich tippe, demzufolge) waren unsere Klausuren im Dezember echt fair.
Da hat sich wohl ein Student im Dekanat beschwert, dass die zu einfach gewesen sind. Und das schlimmste, es gibt hier so einige Kandidaten, denen traue ich das locker zu.

----------


## D.Hollywood

War zwar nicht mein Jahrgang. Aber bei uns is jemand wohl mal mit einer altklausur zum Prof und hat sich beschwert ber eine Aufgabe, da die Antwort das Jahr davor einen Punkt gab und nun nicht mehr.

Es gibt alles ...

----------


## Choranaptyxis

So was gab es bei uns auch  :Big Grin: 
Student zum Dekanat gegangen und hat sich beschwert, dass in unserem (von der Fachschaft unterhaltenem und von Studenten gepflegten) Altklausuren-Kreuz-Tool teilweise die Fragenqualitt so schlecht ist...

----------


## davo

Man sollte sich ber solche Dinge IMHO gar keine groen Gedanken machen. Meist besteht man dann ohnehin alles, ganz egal wer die Klausuren wie gemacht hat oder machen wollte.

Lieber entspannt das Leben genieen.

Bei uns ist der PTM leider echt jedes einzelne Mal ausgefallen. Die Ergebnisse wrden mich echt interessieren. Gerade auch der internationale Vergleich. Aber die sind ja, wie es halt so blich ist  :Grinnnss!: , nicht ffentlich, oder?

----------


## Dooly

Bei euch ist der PTM ausgefallen? Hahaha, wie unterschiedlich der abgewickelt wird. Bei uns kann der quasi nicht ausfallen. Wir bearbeiten den online und haben dafr mehrere Monate/Semester Zeit. Wenn wir ihn einmal starten, dann luft ein Countdown ber 3h, aber ansonsten sind wir wirklich sehr flexibel. Er ist bei uns verpflichtend aber wir knnen uns durchmogeln/den Ablauf beschleunigen. Die meisten bearbeiten den aber relativ ernsthaft.

Es hing bei uns im Dekanat mal 'n Poster zum Thema PTM aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr so genau, was darauf prsentiert wurde.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> Man sollte sich ber solche Dinge IMHO gar keine groen Gedanken machen. Meist besteht man dann ohnehin alles, ganz egal wer die Klausuren wie gemacht hat oder machen wollte.


Die Betonung wrde ich halt auf meist setzen. Klar, das schon, aber bei uns werden nchste Woche definitiv Leute durchfallen, das passiert bei den Klausuren immer. Und da gibt es Leute in Zweit- und Drittversuchen (und in anderen Klausuren auch, da kenne ich selbst einige). Da macht man sich ber nahezu alles Gedanken. Mal eben so whrend des Semesters die komplette Innere lernen plus Pharma ist einfach scheie. Und da es Fallfragen sind, Lnge ungefhr wie die alten beim IMPP, aber nur 30 Fragen, kann einen ein Thema schon fast in den Abgrund reien.
Da kommt echt der Nervenzusammenbruch...

----------


## PrinzessinAmygdala

Bei uns ist der PTM auch Pflicht. Kann man in der letzten Ferienwoche vor dem neuen Semester online machen oder eben schriftlich im Semester. Dafr haben wir einen festen Termin im Stundenplan. Und die Teilnahmen mussten wir vorweisen, um fr die Basisprfung (Physikumsquivalent) zugelassen zu werden. 
Wir mssen auch am Ende jedes Semesters alle Kurse online anonym evaluieren in so einem Programm, die Teilnahme ausdrucken und an bestimmten Terminen stempeln und scannen lassen. Auch ohne das keine Prfungsteilnahme. Ist aber auch ganz cool, weil dadurch viel verbessert wird. Das nimmt man sich echt zu Herzen.

----------


## davo

> Die Betonung wrde ich halt auf meist setzen. Klar, das schon, aber bei uns werden nchste Woche definitiv Leute durchfallen, das passiert bei den Klausuren immer. Und da gibt es Leute in Zweit- und Drittversuchen (und in anderen Klausuren auch, da kenne ich selbst einige). Da macht man sich ber nahezu alles Gedanken. Mal eben so whrend des Semesters die komplette Innere lernen plus Pharma ist einfach scheie. Und da es Fallfragen sind, Lnge ungefhr wie die alten beim IMPP, aber nur 30 Fragen, kann einen ein Thema schon fast in den Abgrund reien.
> Da kommt echt der Nervenzusammenbruch...


Ja, kann schon vorkommen, klar. Aber darauf sollte man sich gedanklich nie konzentrieren. Sonst kommt eben wirklich der Nervenzusammenbruch. Denk lieber an den Normalfall - meist klappt ja doch alles. So lebt es sich viel entspannter.

----------


## Dooly

Danke fr die Erklrung. Eigentlich nervt mich dieses Keiner fllt durch-Mantra aber ich versteh es jetzt besser.

----------


## PrinzessinAmygdala

Kann ich verstehen. Irgendwie hat uns das auch oft nervser gemacht. Wenn "keiner durchfllt", ist es ja noch peinlicher, wenn man tatschlich durchfallen wrde. So zumindest unsere Gedanken. Und irgendwer fllt ja wirklich immer durch. Auch wenn es nur fnf Leute sind. 
Ich drck dir die Daumen, dass es klappt.

----------


## FuchsiBuchsi

Versteh ich gut.

Wir hatten auch Klausuren, bei denen das Niveau sprunghaft deutlich angezogen wurde und dann eben doch die Aussage nicht mehr stimmte. Das hat fr viel Unmut gesorgt. Aber war dann eben so. Ich wrde mich aus heutiger Sicht nie mehr absolut auf solche Aussagen verlassen.

Ich hab dieses Semester langfristig gelernt und es ist notenmig das Beste bisher  ::-dance:  Die Hektik hielt sich zum Semesterende auch in Grenzen (wir schreiben fast alles innerhalb einer Prfungszeit). 
Darber hinaus bleibt bei mir auch auf Dauer mehr hngen, wenn ich nicht so knapp lerne. Das ist so meine Lehre aus der Vorklinik.

Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder entspannt arbeiten, Urlaube planen. :love:  :love:   :Gefllt mir!: 
Bei uns geht es erst Ende April weiter. Da sind aber noch keine wirklichen Pflichttermine. Das geht im Grunde erst so richtig im Juni los.

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Wie luft es so bei den restlichen Famulanten hier?

Ich geniee gerade ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit als einzige Studentin und bin mit dem Team soweit super zufrieden. Die A geben sich echt Mhe mit mir. Sie sind allerdings selbst hoffnungslos ausgelastet. Wenn nicht gerade irgendwo ein klassischer Famulantenjob anfllt (ich bernehme inzwischen so ziemlich alles mit Kusshand) sitze ich oft einfach wie ein Haustier mit im Arztzimmer. Vermutlich kennen das Gefhl aber noch mehr Famulanten?

Im Mrz famuliere ich eigentlich in einer anderen Abteilung des gleichen Hauses, habe nun aber schon erfahren, dass sich dort wohl die PJler stapeln. Die Stimmung soll immerhin gut sein. Wrdet ihr dabei bleiben oder euch eher stattdessen in einem ganz kleinen Haus bewerben, das kein Lehrkrankenhaus ist? Ich tendiere fast dazu, dabei zu bleiben (denn ein nettes Team ist ja viel wert), bin aber gerade etwas verunsichert.

----------


## pashtunwali

Einfach im Arztzimmer rumsitzen bringt dir nichts.... wrde in die Ambulanz gehen oder in den OP/Endoskopie etc je nachdem in welchem Fachbereich du bist 

Wegen der anderen Station wrde ich die PJler einfach mal ansprechen was die einem empfehlen! Das ist eigentlich immer am besten, weil du dann 1:1 Auskunft bekommst

----------


## davo

> Wie luft es so bei den restlichen Famulanten hier?
> 
> Ich geniee gerade ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit als einzige Studentin und bin mit dem Team soweit super zufrieden. Die A geben sich echt Mhe mit mir. Sie sind allerdings selbst hoffnungslos ausgelastet. Wenn nicht gerade irgendwo ein klassischer Famulantenjob anfllt (ich bernehme inzwischen so ziemlich alles mit Kusshand) sitze ich oft einfach wie ein Haustier mit im Arztzimmer. Vermutlich kennen das Gefhl aber noch mehr Famulanten?
> 
> Im Mrz famuliere ich eigentlich in einer anderen Abteilung des gleichen Hauses, habe nun aber schon erfahren, dass sich dort wohl die PJler stapeln. Die Stimmung soll immerhin gut sein. Wrdet ihr dabei bleiben oder euch eher stattdessen in einem ganz kleinen Haus bewerben, das kein Lehrkrankenhaus ist? Ich tendiere fast dazu, dabei zu bleiben (denn ein nettes Team ist ja viel wert), bin aber gerade etwas verunsichert.


Ich hab fnf Monate Famulatur gemacht, plus natrlich das PJ, und hab jetzt PJ-Studenten auf meiner Station.

Jede einzelne meiner Erfahrungen spricht ganz eindeutig dafr, sich ein kleines Haus auszusuchen. Am besten eines, wo du eine Raritt bist. So wie es jetzt gerade bei dir der Fall ist. Da lernst du tausendmal mehr. Ja, klar, an einer Uniklinik hast du viele spannende Flle, aber die bringen dir fr spter IMHO nichts. Ausnahmen sind kleine, spezialisierte Fcher. Wenn du z.B. an einer renommierten rheumatologischen Abteilung einer Uniklinik bist, kann das anders sein. Das kann bei entsprechendem Spezialinteresse dann schon lohnenswert sein. Aber fr Chirurgie oder Innere: never ever. Und wenn sich die PJler dort stapeln, werden schon die PJler nichts lernen, und du als Famulantin erst recht nicht. Wrde ich also nicht empfehlen. Mit dem blichen Disclaimer: Ausnahmen besttigen die Regel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

@pashtunwali: Gerade die Ambulanz war tatschlich fter meine Rettung. Allerdings gibt das Fach nicht allzu viele Notflle her, sodass es keinen richtigen Dauerbetrieb gibt.

Im OP war ich zwar bereits mit, so recht "eingeladen" fhlte ich mich aber nicht. Das hatte ich bereits in den PJ-Rankings exakt so gelesen. Aber vielleicht habe ich doch mal Glck und kann mich an den richtigen Operateur klemmen.

@davo: Ja, Uniklinik wollte ich bewusst nicht (bzw. mache ich nur fr ein selteneres Fach). Deshalb habe ich viele Berichte gelesen und mir fr beide Fcher bewusst diesen netten mittelgroen Regelversorger ausgesucht. Gab leider offenbar viele PJler, die hnlich gedacht haben.

Aber danke fr den Input, ich schreibe direkt mal eine Mail an eines der ganz kleinen Huser hier, fragen kostet ja nichts.  :Smilie:

----------


## Markian

Es kommt zwar selten vor, aber hier muss ich davo 100% recht geben. Wenn man was lernen will ist es eher schlecht, wenn viele andere Studenten dort sind. Wenn du dir einen chilligen machen willst, dann ist es sicher lustig mit vielen PJlern.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Definitiv auch das kleine Haus. Ich war von 3 Famulaturen bei zweien in Lehrkrankenhuser. In der Radio war ich als Famulant was seltenes fr die, die haben da selten welche, war ok, aber leider berlastet, und daher zwar viel erklrt, aber wenig selbst Vorbefunden knnen (war etwas schwierig mit den Arbeitspltzen). In der Ansthesie war es an sich gut, aber wir standen uns als Famulanten und PJler auf den Fen.
Da habe ich in der Ortho Famu in nem kleinen Haus wesentlich mehr mitgenommen. Da war ich seit langem berhaupt die 2. Famulantin, sozusagen Exot, jeder kannte einen, man konnte mit allen reden, fragen, echt gut.




> Ja, kann schon vorkommen, klar. Aber darauf sollte man sich gedanklich nie konzentrieren. Sonst kommt eben wirklich der Nervenzusammenbruch. Denk lieber an den Normalfall - meist klappt ja doch alles. So lebt es sich viel entspannter.


Klar im Normalfall schon, aber wenn man wie bei uns momentan dann zu den falschen 15-20% gehrt, verliert das echt an Bedeutung. Da ist man angespannt und hofft, irgendwie richtig zu raten.
Die eine Klausur heute hat zum Groteil Facharzt-Niveau, keiner war sich sicher, bestanden zu haben, die andere etwas besser, und trotzdem mit vielen Fragen, die so fr Studenten nicht zu erwarten sein sollten.
Und dabei ist der Super-Gau erst fr Donnerstag zu erwarten ( da war letztes Mal der Schnitt um die 19,5 von 30), da ist durchfallen durchaus realistisch und nichts, wo man denkt, achja, passiert ja eigentlich nicht. Und versprochen, da sind 95% der Studenten die Noten vlligst egal, da ist durchkommen das Ziel, egal ob mit ner 1 oder ner runtergesetzten 4.

----------


## Chamomilla10

Choranaptyxis, viel Glck fr Donnerstag! Hab auch am Donnerstag noch ne harte Klausur und dann geht's endlich mit meiner letzten Famulatur los. Ich freu mich schon sooo  :Woow:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Confused.

Zur Famulatur: Bin einen Monat in der ZNA, kleineres Haus & super freundliches Team. Hab ich noch nie erlebt und bin immer noch positiv berrascht.
Sowohl Schwestern als auch rzte erklren einem viel + ich durfte schon am zweiten Tag eigenstndig Anamnese erheben & untersuchen, darf Zugnge & Katheter legen und durfte sogar beim Rea-Alarm mit. Die Patienten werden nicht als nervend angesehen und mit Respekt behandelt, das hab ich schon ganz anders erlebt. Echt top.  :Smilie: 

Nur Innere muss ich immer noch wiederholen...ich hab aber so gar keine Lust auf lernen  :Frown:

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Bei mir haben sich die Zustnde in der aktuellen Famulatur gendert, dort gab es echt viel zu tun diese Woche und ich hatte groes Glck mit den A, die mich mitgeschleppt haben.  :Smilie:  Eigentlich schade, dass es nchste Woche schon vorbei ist.

Fr die andere Famulatur hat sich kein Plan B ergeben (hatte 3 kleinere Abteilungen angeschrieben), insofern bleibe ich wohl bei dem Haus mit den vielen PJlern. Mit nur anderthalb/zwei Wochen Vorlauf in einer Grostadt war es eh unwahrscheinlich, dass ich noch fndig werde.

----------


## Dooly

Hey, auch ich famuliere momentan. Es ist richtig gut und wird immer besser. Trotzdem kenn ich das auch, dass man sich so bld und lstig fhlt. Das ist anfangs immer besonders schlimm. Jetzt geht bei mir die 3. Woche schon zu Ende und ich habe mein Pltzchen gefunden. 
Zum ersten Mal laufe ich meistens mit einer recht erfahrenen und selbstbewussten A mit und lerne viel von ihr, auch schon nur beim Beisein. 
Tja, letzte Famulatur ...merkwrdig. Kein Schnuppern mehr unter Welpenschutz.

----------


## Chamomilla10

Hier auch die letzte Famulatur gerade und die coolste bisher! Soviel Wertschtzung, einem wird viel zugetraut und wahnsinnig viel erklrt!  :Love:

----------


## Ida96

Was habt Ihr generell so fr Famulaturen gemacht und wo waren eure Erfahrungen positiv?

Also das heit, wo konntet Ihr viel mitnehmen/lernen und durftet auch viel machen?

Ich habe z.b berlegt Ansthesie (aber ob man dann zum beatmen/intubieren kommt?) oder Intensivmedizin (..?), vielleicht Palliativ/Onkologie...?

Wrde mich mal interessieren mit welchen Fchern Ihr diesbezglich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt

----------


## Heerestorte

Ich finde am Anfang sowas wie Notaufnahme oder Chirurgie sinnvoll, dann Ansthesie etc und am Ende Hausarzt.

Und klar kommt man in der Ansthesie zum intubieren. Und da kannst auch auf die Intensiv rotieren.

----------


## davo

Innere und Allgemeinmedizin sind IMHO erst am Ende des klinischen Studienabschnitts sinnvoll. Vorher fehlt einem einfach sehr viel Wissen. (Und selbst im Innere-PJ hatte ich sehr oft das Gefhl, dass mir viel Wissen fehlt...  :Woow:  ::-oopss: )

Unfallchirurgie ist als Ambulanzfamulatur sehr empfehlenswert. Da kann man viel machen, und das auch schon ganz am Anfang des klinischen Studienabschnitts. Ansthesiologie ist da sicher auch ein guter Tipp. In der Psychiatrie konnte ich auch immer viel machen, aber "machen" hat da halt eine andere Bedeutung als in der Unfallambulanz oder als in der Ansthesiologie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ZNA ist sehr genial, kann man viel machen und viel lernen, macht auch viel Spa, aber so richtig sinnvoll ist es eigentlich auch erst am Ende des klinischen Studienabschnitts.

Ich hab u.a. Unfallchirurgie als Ambulanzfamulatur nach dem 1. klin. Sem. gemacht, das war vom Timing her perfekt, und Allgemeinmedizin nach dem 3. klin. Sem., das war rckblickend ein Jahr zu frh. Hat aber trotzdem viel Spa gemacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Arrhythmie

Ich hab chirurgische Famulaturen, Hausarzt (weil man ja muss) und Ansthesie gemacht. Vielleicht htte ich noch irgendwas spezielleres machen sollen, aber im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. 
Eigentlich htte ich noch sehr gerne Rechtsmedizin (aber gibt ja eh spter kaum Stellen) oder ein anderes Aussenseiterfach gemacht, aber bin auch Dank der Dr. Arbeit nicht mehr dazu gekommen.

PS: Klar darf man in der Ansthesie beatmen und intubieren.

----------


## Dooly

Meine Famulaturen waren alle sehr gut! Ich hab in jeder viel dazu gelernt. 

In meiner ersten Famulatur (nach dem 5.) war ich 30 Tage in einem kleinen Krankenhaus auf Station (Innere und UCH) als auch in der Ambulanz. Whrend meiner Zeit dort konnte ich viel herumschauen, so wurden mir Hospitationstage im Augen-OP oder in Spezialambulanzen vermittelt. Das war so mega gut dort. Ich konnte tun oder lassen, was ich wollte und jedes Fach hat mich wirklich herzlich aufgenommen und angeleitet. Die Famulatur war wie ein richtig guter Untersuchungskurs. 

Danach war in verschiedenen Bereichen der Kinderheilkunde (im weiteren Sinne und teilweise recht speziell) auch fr die Hausarzt-Famulatur. 
War auch alles super und in der Praxis am anstrengendsten aber auch lehrreichsten. Ich hab jeden Morgen vor Praxisbeginn im benachbarten Krankenhaus die U2s (jeden Sugling nachuntersucht) und einen Notdienst mitgemacht. Die Famulatur war noch bevor ich Kinder in der Uni hatte und ich hatte nen ordentlichen Wissensvorsprung. Schade ist, dass ich bis jetzt schon wieder viel vergessen hab. 

Jetzt komm ich ins 10. und mir fehlten noch 30 Tage Station. Die hab ich in der Neuro gemacht. Leider wars auch ziemlich gut, sodass meine relative Sicherheit, dass ich Kinder machen will, hinber ist. Da ich in einem Maximalversorger/Uni einer anderen med. Fak. war, hab ich gerade noch eine Hospitation in einer Neuro aus meiner Gegend vereinbart. Schnuppern, vielleicht frs PJ ...

----------


## Ida96

Ah okay..''Mist''

Also ich habe jetzt nach dem 1. klinischen Radiologie als erste Famulatur gemacht.
Muss aber sagen dass das nicht schlecht war, man musste noch nichts knnen und ich bin schn rotiert durch CT, SchockraumCT, Rntgen, NotfallRntgen, Sono, MRT

Hmm..nun berlege ich was dann nach dem 3. Klinischen sinnvoll wre...
Bruchte dann ja eher etwas stationres da Radio ja als ambulant zhlt..

dann evtl doch Ansthesie oder Intensiv ;)  (Oder kommt man da im PJ noch hin? Dann wre es wieder nicht so sinnvoll)

Ja, Hausarzt ist bei mir die aller letzte, da ich das evtl spter machen mchte und gerne etwas Wissen htte wenn ich da reingehe

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Ich bin jetzt an dem Haus geblieben, wo ich meinen ursprnglichen Famulaturplatz hatte, und bin total happy.  :Love: 

Es sind aktuell unerwarteterweise gar keine PJler da. Ich stand mit CA und fast allen O mit am Tisch, habe zwei super exotische Eingriffe assistiert, bislang keinen einzigen unangenehmen Kommentar und dafr ganz viele coole Komplimente kassiert. Bei der Famulatur vorher hatte ich meistens das Gefhl, nur das Haustier der A zu sein, aber hier fhle ich mich endlich halbwegs ntzlich und respektiert. Ich bin gespannt, wo ich in drei Wochen stehe.

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Sicherheitshalber rausgenommen  :Smilie:

----------


## WackenDoc

ES IST NICHT DEINE AUFGABE!

----------


## Dooly

Ist sich der TA denn sicher, dass es von allen so gewnscht ist, dass du das machst und dass er dir Aufgaben bertragen soll? 


In meiner Famulatur gabs eine aus der Pflege, die an meinen ersten Tag zum Sptdienst kam und mich zielsicher aus einer Gesprchsrunde zur Seite gezogen hatte, um mir zig Aufgaben aufzutragen. 
Ihr war es egal, dass sie weder in der Position war, zu berblicken was ich kann, darf, will und soll, noch dass sie berhaupt wei, wer ich bin. Sie hat sich nicht vorgestellt und sie hatte auch kein Interesse daran sich anzuhren, in welcher Funktion ich da bin. 
Ich habs jetzt aber dir gesagt! und dann ist sie wieder gegangen. 


Meine Mentorin und ich wussten zu diesem Zeitpunkt selbst nicht mal, was ich alles noch machen werde. Ihr Tipp war: Ignorieren. 
Mit den meisten Mitgliedern des Pflegeteams kam ich sehr gut zurecht. I.d.R. fragten sie mich, ob ich bestimmte Ttigkeiten bernehme bevor sie mir etwas sagten, bzw. wir hatten uns in den 30 Tagen gut eingespielt. 
Gelegentlich hab ich aber echt merkwrdige Fragen bekommen. Z.B. was sie tun sollen, wenn eine Konsil-Praxis den Konsilschein von vor 6 Monaten nicht findet und darum gerade am Telefon ist. 
... ... ... ... ... ... ...
Will sagen: Irgendwie glaub ich, dass andere Berufsgruppen (auch in Lehrkrankenhusern und Unikliniken) manchmal gar nicht checken dass wir keine Universalpraktikanten sind. 
Wrd mal mit nem Arzt ber deine Aufgaben sprechen. Letztendlich wrd ichs ehrlich gesagt machen, wenn ich nichts besseres zu tun htte und rztlicherseits nichts dagegen spricht.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Lagerung habe ich nie gemacht, hat auch keiner verlangt. Weil man es eben nicht mal so eben macht, und entweder der Operateur das selbst gemacht hat, er ist ja auch dafr verantwortlich, oder ein Assistenzarzt, der mit eingeteilt war.
Das sehe ich auch nicht als deine Augabe. Zumal man alle Eigenheiten eh nicht lernen kann.

Bis zum Ausschleusen bleiben finde ich ok, das macht ja eigentlich immer die Assistenz und letztendlich kann man so auch mal mit der Ansthesie etwas reden und Fragen stellen. Fand ich immer ganz angenehm  :Smilie: 

Famulatur ist eben kein PJ, man kann meist weniger und darf auch einfach weniger.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Bei uns wird es gerade richtig interessant.
Uni ist fr morgen und bermorgen abgeblasen. BP Allgemeinmedizin steht auf der Kippe. Unser Semester hat halt schon wieder fr das 5.Jahr angefangen, als einziges Semester, aber BW will wohl Uni-Veranstaltungen bis Mitte April aussetzen.
Bin echt gespannt, wie es jetzt weitergeht.

----------


## Echinococcus

> Was habt Ihr generell so fr Famulaturen gemacht und wo waren eure Erfahrungen positiv?
> 
> Also das heit, wo konntet Ihr viel mitnehmen/lernen und durftet auch viel machen?
> 
> Ich habe z.b berlegt Ansthesie (aber ob man dann zum beatmen/intubieren kommt?) oder Intensivmedizin (..?), vielleicht Palliativ/Onkologie...?
> 
> Wrde mich mal interessieren mit welchen Fchern Ihr diesbezglich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt


Ich hatte noch keine Hausarzt Famulatur, meine Erfahrungen waren:

1. Famulatur Ophalmologie. Hab vor allem in der Vorbereitung und als Assistenz im OP gearbeitet, zustzlich in der Ambulanz. Auf Station war ich nur ganz selten eingesetzt. Hab eine Menge ber Diagnostik gelernt und vor allem viele, viele Flexlen gelegt (was gut war) und dabei eine Menge spannende Ding im OP mitgenommen.

2. Famulatur Mikrobiologie:
 Hab mir eine Sondergenehmigung vom LPA besorgt (musste ich gemeinsam mit dem Famulaturzeugnis bei der Anmeldung zur P abgeben) und durfte in einem Labor in der MiBi arbeiten. Fr mich sehr spannend, super Betreuung, viel ber Diagnostische Verfahren gelernt und die Laborerfahrung aufgefrischt. Hab natrlich selber auch viele Proben angelegt, aber das gehrt dazu. Hab auch direkt mit der Approbation einen Arbeitsvertrag dort vorgelegt bekommen, bin dann trotzdem woanders hingegangen ;) Fachlich fr mich sehr wertvoll gewesen, in meinem Labor sind meine TAs dankbar dafr, dass der Laborleiter selber Hand anlegen und mithelfen kann.

3. Famulatur: Tropen und Reisemedizin
Habe in einer Tropenmedizinischen Ambulanz gearbeitet. Es war groartig. Habe viel geimpft, viel beraten, spannende Gesprche gefhrt und sogar aktiv Malaria- und Wurmdiagnostik betrieben. Hab viel Zeit in der Borreliose-Sprechstunde verbracht und irre viel gelernt. Hat mich massiv geprgt, sollte ich irgendwann doch noch einmal mehr Patientenkontakt wnschen mache ich eine kleine Umwelt/Reisemedizin-Praxis auf, da htte ich RICHTIG Bock drauf. Da das ganze an die Innere eines mittelgroen Versorgers angeschlossen war hab ich nebenbei sogar ein wenig Schallen und Punktieren gebt. Htte dort in der Ambulanz auch SOFORT angefangen zu arbeiten, aber meine Lebensplanung hat dazu dann doch nicht gepasst.

4. Psychiatrie: Hab mit meinen Freunden gewitzelt, dass ich einfach als letzte Famulatur etwas total Verrcktes mache womit keiner rechnen wrde. Und hatte auf einmal eine Famulatur in der Psychiatrie, dem Fach, das ich vorher ziemlich belchelt habe. Hatte eine tolle Zeit, hat mich menschlich geprgt und tatschlich habe ich dann mein Wahltertial im PJ in der Psych gemacht (Labor wurde mir leider nicht genehmigt). Ist eine ganz andere Art der Patientenbetreuung und hat mich so ein bisschen auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurckgebracht. War aus heutiger Sicht fachlich fr mich nicht sehr sinnvoll, hat dafr auf meine persnliche Entwicklung einen groenEinfluss gehabt.

Hoffe das hilft dir  :Smilie:

----------


## Migole

> Bei uns wird es gerade richtig interessant.
> Uni ist fr morgen und bermorgen abgeblasen. BP Allgemeinmedizin steht auf der Kippe. Unser Semester hat halt schon wieder fr das 5.Jahr angefangen, als einziges Semester, aber BW will wohl Uni-Veranstaltungen bis Mitte April aussetzen.
> Bin echt gespannt, wie es jetzt weitergeht.


Same... das 9./10. Semester luft durchgehend von Oktober bis Ende Mrz und dann noch mal im Mai. Die Uni legt aktuell ihren ganzen Betrieb lahm und der Semesterstart wird verschoben aber Hauptsache wir hngen noch in unseren Blockpraktika ohne Info und mit permanenter Expositionsgefahr  :grrrr....:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Blockpraktika wollen ja einige bei uns trotzdem gerne machen, speziell die mit M2 im Herbst, weil es ja vorgeschrieben ist und sie Angst haben, dass im Sommer dann nachholen zu mssen.
Die Fachschaft empfiehlt, jetzt schon frs Examen anzufangen zu lernen, weil vermutlich die Lernzeit verkrzt sein wird.
Fr uns wird sich Montag zusammengesetzt und berlegt, wie wir weitermachen knnen. Es werden momentan auch Vorschlge gesammelt, wie Praxiseinheiten etc. kompensiert werden knnten. Falls von euch jemand Ideen hat, gerne her damit  :Big Grin: 
Prfungen sind dann schon in der Woche 20.4., das wird echt mal was anderes.

----------


## Migole

Ich will die auch unbedingt machen, soweit mglich! Weil eben M2 im Oktober....
Es nervt einfach dass man keinerlei Infos bekommt und sich die nicht vorhandenen Fehltage eben auch nicht spontan in Luft auflsen wenn man exponiert wird.
Klar gibt es im Moment wichtigere Probleme, aber wir sind eben auch potentielle Super Spreader wenn wir mit Husten und Fieber zur Klinik kommen weil wir 100% Anwesenheit haben und dann frhlich durch alle Abteilungen tingeln...

----------


## Dooly

Na ja, wichtigere Probleme gibt es sicher, aber dafr sind wir hier ja unter uns, alle im selben Boot. 
Ich bin ja von dem Ausma echt verdutzt. Letzte Woche war ich noch bei meiner Famulatur und hab am Rande die Aufrstung fr die Corona-Schwemme und den ersten negativen Abstrich mitbekommen und anscheinend die Lage vllig vercheckt. Heute scheint mir das ewig lang her zu sein.

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Setzt ihr unter den aktuellen Umstnden eure Famulaturen fort bzw. wie wrdet ihr das handhaben? (Millionenstadt, NRW, bislang keine Ansage von wegen"entbehrliches Personal" darf nicht mehr in den OP - und der OP-Plan fr Montag sah gestern auch noch nicht allzu dnn aus.) 

Frage natrlich fr einen Freund.

----------


## davo

Ich wrde das rein rational betrachten: wenn ich H20 oder F21 Examen machen will und mir noch eine Famulatur fehlt, wrde ich natrlich versuchen, diese jetzt durchzuziehen. Wenn ich gerade erst Physikum gemacht habe, wrs mir eher egal.

Und das mit dem OP ist ja eigentlich vllig egal. Es geht primr darum einen Zettel zu bekommen um sich frs Examen anmelden zu knnen. Ob es viele OPs gibt oder nicht, ob man in den OP darf oder nicht, ist vllig sekundr.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Wrde ich auch fortsetzen, halt das machen, was geht. 

Und ja, es gibt wichtigere Probleme, aber man darf doch trotzdem sich darber rgern und sich fragen, wie es weitergeht.
Ich frage mich auch, wie das was werden soll, und bin einfach froh, zumindest schon die Famus erledigt zu haben. Trotzdem bin ich schon gespannt auf morgen bzw Dienstag, wenn unsere Uni dann den Fahrplan frs 5.Jahr rausrckt.

Privat wird es gerade richtig schwierig. Komme aus einer "Polizei"familie und meine Groeeltern hatten eigentlich seit kurzem eine Pflegekraft. Die ist aber berfordert und wegen der momentanen Lage wird sie das ganze aufgeben. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass von drei Kindern 2 bei der Polizei arbeiten, eines in einer Frderschule und vermutlich da weiterbetreuen muss/dienstverpflichtet ist. Auch die Ehepartner, sofern vorhanden, im Gesundheitsbereich und bei der Polizei beschftigt. Gibt einfach keine Betreuung oberhalb der Enkelebene, aber von uns ist da auch keiner scharf drauf bzw wohnt auch keiner in der Region. Mal sehen, wie es wird. Heim ist auch schwierig, weil noch halbwegs mobil, uneinsichtig und nicht zimperlich, von Pltzen mal abgesehen. Keine Ahnung, wie das noch wird. Und meine Mutter lebt natrlich mit im Haus...

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

15 Tage knnte ich mir schon anerkennen lassen, und bis M2 ist es noch weit genug. 

Ist halt die Frage, ob ich derzeit freiwillig als unbezahlter (und nicht einmal bei der Personalabteilung gemeldeter) Mensch im Krankenhaus abhngen mchte. Andererseits werde ich die nchsten Wochen sowieso keine Familie (weil Risikogruppe) sehen drfen und um meine eigene Gesundheit bin ich nicht akut besorgt.

Was die OPs betrifft: ein reduzierter Plan oder OP-Verbot wre fr mich ein Game Changer, weil ich ja v.a. dafr dieses Fach gewhlt habe. Damit wre mir die Entscheidung leichter gemacht.

Echt eine verwirrende Situation momentan.

----------


## Bonnerin

Unsere Fachschaft hat gestern Infos vom medizinischen Fakulttentag geteilt: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...20560537997812

Kurz zusammengefasst:



> - Prsenzveranstaltungen fallen weg, auch Bettunterricht
> - Studierende sollen in die Krankenversorgung gepackt werden, eventuell Anerkennung als Block o.. mglich
> - Pflegepraktika laufen weiter
> - Fanulaturen sollen weiterlaufen. Zwangsunterbrochene Famulaturen sollen anerkannt werden. Die LPAs sollen in der jetzigen Situation auch Famulaturen in der Labormedizin und im ffentlichen Gesundheitsdienst anerkennen
> - PJ soll unbedingt weiterlaufen, auch fr folgende Semester. Eine Beschrnkung auf deutsche Kliniken steht offen im Raum
> - Staatsexamensprfungen, insbesondere die M3 sollen an den geplanten Terminen stattfinden. Die Bundeslnder und LPAs sollen absprechen, ob ausnahmsweise die Patientenuntersuchung wegfllt und durch Untersuchung eines Dummies und Papierflle erfolgt.


Da sich hier ja auch einige Sorgen um den PJ-Start machen.

----------


## Echinococcus

> 15 Tage knnte ich mir schon anerkennen lassen, und bis M2 ist es noch weit genug. 
> 
> Ist halt die Frage, ob ich derzeit freiwillig als unbezahlter (und nicht einmal bei der Personalabteilung gemeldeter) Mensch im Krankenhaus abhngen mchte. Andererseits werde ich die nchsten Wochen sowieso keine Familie (weil Risikogruppe) sehen drfen und um meine eigene Gesundheit bin ich nicht akut besorgt.
> 
> Was die OPs betrifft: ein reduzierter Plan oder OP-Verbot wre fr mich ein Game Changer, weil ich ja v.a. dafr dieses Fach gewhlt habe. Damit wre mir die Entscheidung leichter gemacht.
> 
> Echt eine verwirrende Situation momentan.


Also wir lassen aktuell keine Studenten mehr in den OP. Die meisten elektiven OPs finden auch nichtstatt. Fnde ich aktuell anhand der Versorgungslage mit PSA auch fr grenzwertig fahrlssig.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> Unsere Fachschaft hat gestern Infos vom medizinischen Fakulttentag geteilt: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...20560537997812


Danke Bonnerin.
Bei uns msste heute Abend-Mittwoch dann die Info kommen, ob und wenn ja wie wir auf E-learning umstellen.
Noch finden Staatsexamina hier statt, und ansonsten wren unsere Prfungen ab dem 20.4. die ersten richtigen Prfungen.

Die Fachschaft stellt aber schon Listen auf, in denen man Vorerfahrungen etc eintragen kann, damit im Notfall der Einsatz von uns Studierenden in der Krankenversorgung an der richtigen Stelle erfolgt.

Bin zustzlich ehrenamtliche Nachtwache in einem Seniorenzentrum (kein Altenheim, Ehrenamtspauschale), das wird dort vermutlich auch noch mehr als lustig...

----------


## D.Hollywood

Unsere Veranstaltungsplattform heit „corona“. Frage mich gerade, wie viele Leute dort schon irrtmlicherweise gelandet sind und den Helpdesk etc. angerufen haben, als sie nach „Universitt XX corona“ gesucht haben XD kam anscheinend schon vor lol

----------


## wendyrumpf

listen gibts bei uns auch 


> Danke Bonnerin.
> Bei uns msste heute Abend-Mittwoch dann die Info kommen, ob und wenn ja wie wir auf E-learning umstellen.
> Noch finden Staatsexamina hier statt, und ansonsten wren unsere Prfungen ab dem 20.4. die ersten richtigen Prfungen.
> 
> Die Fachschaft stellt aber schon Listen auf, in denen man Vorerfahrungen etc eintragen kann, damit im Notfall der Einsatz von uns Studierenden in der Krankenversorgung an der richtigen Stelle erfolgt.
> 
> Bin zustzlich ehrenamtliche Nachtwache in einem Seniorenzentrum (kein Altenheim, Ehrenamtspauschale), das wird dort vermutlich auch noch mehr als lustig...

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

> Also wir lassen aktuell keine Studenten mehr in den OP. Die meisten elektiven OPs finden auch nichtstatt. Fnde ich aktuell anhand der Versorgungslage mit PSA auch fr grenzwertig fahrlssig.


Habe jetzt erfahren, dass alles absolut Notwendige aus Sectios, UCh und Tumorchirurgie weiter luft. Material und Personal (v.a. Ansthesie) sind aber knapp. Studenten sind nicht explizit vom OP ausgeschlossen - es wird aber hausintern diskutiert, smtliche Studenten in Zwangsurlaub zu schicken.

Der CA kam eben zu mir und hat von sich aus angeboten, die 15 Tage zu bescheinigen, wenn mir das zu wild wird. Zwei O meinten, sie wrden sich freuen, wenn ich bleibe, aber no pressure. Ich habe bis morgen frh Bedenkzeit erbeten. Eigentlich war heute ein guter Tag und das Fach und das Team finde ich schon cool. Und bevor ich woanders hin rekrutiert werde, bleibe ich lieber mit Welpenschutz im bekannten Team und bekannten Haus. 

Ach, keine Ahnung. Wenn morgen letzter Tag wre, wrde ich wenigstens etwas backen wollen, aber Mehl und Eier sind ja aus.  :Grinnnss!:  



(Noch gruseliger ist nur, wie viele Leute tiefenentspannt Schulter an Schulter in den Straen sitzen und ihren Kaffee trinken und wie viele Kinder und Eltern sich auf den Spielpltzen und Hinterhfen tummeln. So funktioniert das nicht mit dem gottverdammten Social Distancing... und das hier ist ein Viertel voller Akademiker.)

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ja, die Ingoranz der Menschen ist faszinierend. Hatte ja im Coronaa-Thread nen Link zu einem Zeitungsartikel gepostet, ber einen Studenten im Austauschjahr in China (einer gewissen hiesigen Eliteuni). Der hat sich aus Wuhan gemogelt, weil sein Geburtstag geplant war, er zwar im Krankenhaus dort Famulatur gemacht hat, ja auch Covid-Flle, aber er sehe sich da nicht in Gefahr.
Wie will man da von Normalsterblichen mehr verlangen?
Wobei mich ja Leute mit Einweghandschuhen, Masken (bestenfalls abwechselnd um Hals, nur Mund und allem) oder Schals vor dem Mund genauso nerven.

Das muss ich unserer Fachschaft lassen, momentan laufen die hocheffizient.
Gibt fr jeden Jahrgang einen Ansprechpartner plus einen Koordinierer ber alles hinweg. FAQ im internen Bereich wird tglich aktualisiert, soweit ntig und es neues gibt., und auf FB werden in den Jahrgangsgruppen Updates gepostet. Und seit gestern ist auch der E-Mail-Verteiler fr unseren Jahrgang speziell aktiv.
Da kann sich die Uni echt was abschneiden, da muss man sich alles zusammensuchen, wenn es denn verkndet wird.

----------


## Cefadroxil

Heute morgen hie es vom LPA, dass das IMPP ber die Austragung des M2 entscheiden wird. Jetzt sagt dass IMPP, dass das LPA dafr zustndig wre und man sich dort melden soll  :Grinnnss!:  

Diese Brokratie,....

----------


## Einhornzuechterin

Aktuelle Informationen fr das Bundesland Nordrhein-Westfalen (Quelle Fachschaft, Universittsleitung):
- M2 wird Stand der Dinge stattfinden
- viele Kliniken sagen PJ-Stellen ab, da weder Kapazitten fr Lehre noch fr Schutz- und Bedarfskleidung vorhanden und Versicherungsschutz der PJ-Studenten fraglich. Sollte dies zu ernsthaften Kapazittsproblemen fhren, wird ber eine "Notapprobation" nachgedacht: Studenten sollen mit bestandenem M2 rztlich ttig werden drfen, PJ und M3 mssen aber nach Rckkehr zum geregelten Betrieb nachgeholt werden.
- Momentan wird davon ausgegangen, dass im Sommersemester kein geregelter Studienbetrieb im Fach Humanmedizin stattfinden kann.
- Famulaturen sollen, ausgenommen in patientenfremden Fchern, nicht mehr begonnen bzw. unverzglich beendet werden. Die Anerkennung erfolgt auf Einzelfallbasis.
- ber die Fortsetzung von PJ-Tertialen entscheidet die einzelne Klinik. Den Studenten soll aus Fehlzeiten oder nicht begonnenem Tertial kein Nachteil entstehen.
- Studenten sollen bei einer Verschrfung der Lage (hohes Patientenaufkommen, hoher Krankenstand) je nach Qualifikationsgrad zu pflegeassistierenden, pflegerischen, organisatorischen oder hilfsrztlichen Ttigkeiten zwangsverpflichtet werden. Die Ttigkeit kann dann als Pflegepraktikum, Famulatur oder Praxisblock anerkannt werden.
- Fr im Ausland festsitzende Studenten soll eine Notfall-Hotline in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Auswrtigen Amt geschalten werden.
- Alle Fristen werden ausgesetzt
- Die Immatrikulation fr das Sommersemester findet normal statt, ggf. werden theoretische Fcher aus hheren Semestern vorgezogen
- Patientenversorgung geht vor wissenschaftlicher Forschung und Lehre 
- Die Bibliotheken werden angehalten, fr dringende Flle einen Notausleihdienst einzurichten
Ich hoffe, ich hab' nichts vergessen. Ich denke, dass aber die nchsten Stunden noch was offizielles kommt.

----------


## FuchsiBuchsi

Erstmal herzlichen Dank fr's Posten!!!

Punkt 2 find ich richtig richtig krass. So ein paar Monate als Frischling mit wahrscheinlich nicht vorhandener Einarbeitung rdeln um dann noch mal auf die Stufe eines Praktikanten downgegradet zu werden. Kannste dir nicht ausmalen. Erst Cash und dann tsche btsch... Das geht echt nicht, hier junge Berufseinsteiger so zu schieben wie Schachfiguren und ich hoffe instndig, dass es nicht dazu kommt.

----------


## Bonnerin

Wartet doch mal ab. Hier ist auch NRW und da wurde noch nix derartiges gesagt.

Momentan luft das PJ sowohl an der Uniklinik als auch an den Lehrkrankenhusern mehr oder minder weiter wie bisher.

Das mit irgendwelchen Teilapprobationen whatever halte ich fr rechtlich sehr bedenklich und wackelig und zweifele auch stark daran, dass so etwas kommt.

Dann eher dir Taktik, die Bonn gerade fhrt: M2 durchziehen, PJ H19-Kohorte luft weiter, F20 kommt dazu (wir von F19 sind ja durch). Das sind die "erfahrenen" Studenten.

Die, die geplant M2 H20 machen werden noch irgendwie durchgeschleust (das sind bei uns so wenige Kurse, Seminare ect. dass auch das verkrzte Semester klappt) um da das PJ zu starten.

Das M3 F20 wird ziemlicher sicher stattfinden, wenn auch eventuell in anderer Form des 1. Tages (Puppe untersuchen, einen Epikrise eines ausfhrlichen echten Falls oder eines Fallbeispiels nur (!) am PC). Das Tertial ist ja jetzt rum fr uns. Und dann lieber ne normale Approbation und tausende frische neue rzte als dieses Hickhack.

Was die Studenten aus den unteren Semestern angeht...da tippe ich mal auf Vorklinik = Pflegehelfer, Klinik = Pflege...

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

> - Famulaturen sollen, ausgenommen in patientenfremden Fchern, nicht mehr begonnen bzw. unverzglich beendet werden. Die Anerkennung erfolgt auf Einzelfallbasis.


Kannst du die Quelle dieser Aussage nennen? Ich habe augenblicklich noch zum Weitermachen tendiert...

----------


## Bonnerin

> Kannst du die Quelle dieser Aussage nennen? Ich habe augenblicklich noch zum Weitermachen tendiert...


Wenn deine Klinik dir das zusagt, wrde ich vermutlich weitermachen, bis das Gegenteil kommt.

----------


## Confused.

Morgen letzter Famu-Tag, Corona ist zwar ein Thema aber ich hab wenig Berhrungspunkte damit. Hab mega viel gelernt und machen drfen und wurde sowohl von rzten als auch der Pflege wertgeschtzt (in der Form so noch nie erlebt und eine sehr schne Erfahrung) und mich auch mit dem zustndigen Arzt angefreundet, der mich aufm NEF mitnehmen mchte, wenn er seine Prfung hatte.  :Smilie: 

Zu CoV:
Bei uns sind Lehrveranstaltungen "voraussichtlich zunchst" (Formulierung der Uni) ausgesetzt bis 04.05., Prfungen fraglich - zumindest werden dazu keine Infos geliefert.
Msste Innere am 30.03. nachschreiben und Mitte April wre Sozialmedizin dran. Wenn ich wsste, dass das alles flach fllt wrd ich auch freiwillig weiter in der ZNA arbeiten.

----------


## Migole

Hier ist seit gestern kompletter Shutdown der Uni. Alles ist geschlossen und auf unbestimmte Zeit ausgesetzt. Die momentan laufenden Blockpraktika sollen von den einzelnen Husern individuell entschieden werden... Ergebnis: das Dekanat hlt die Fe still und es herrscht heilloses Chaos weil keiner wirklich irgendwas wei... wir versuchen jetzt in Kooperation mit dem Krankenhaus so viele Scheine wie mglich fertig zu machen. Der April ist zum Glck eh frei. Aber so wie es aussieht msste schon brig gebliebenes im Juni nachgeholt werden, was natrlich keiner will. Die PJler hngen natrlich auch vllig in der Luft. Seminare fallen aus, zu Besprechungen drfen nur noch so wenige wie ntig, Frhbesprechung ist im Hrsaal mit ausreichend Sitzabstand etc. 
Ich versuche zumindest aktuell keine ffis zu benutzen und Menschenmengen zu meiden. Mal schauen. 

In manchen unserer Huser luft brigens aktuell das ganz normale Programm weiter. Echt pervers.

Famulanten gibts hier noch. Die scheinen nicht zu stren. Ich bin aber froh dass ich das Thema erledigt habe. Manchen meiner Kommilitonen fehlen noch 15 Tage fr H20.

----------


## FuchsiBuchsi

> Morgen letzter Famu-Tag, Corona ist zwar ein Thema aber ich hab wenig Berhrungspunkte damit. Hab mega viel gelernt und machen drfen und wurde sowohl von rzten als auch der Pflege wertgeschtzt (in der Form so noch nie erlebt und eine sehr schne Erfahrung) und mich auch mit dem zustndigen Arzt angefreundet, der mich aufm NEF mitnehmen mchte, wenn er seine Prfung hatte. 
> 
> Zu CoV:
> Bei uns sind Lehrveranstaltungen "voraussichtlich zunchst" (Formulierung der Uni) ausgesetzt bis 04.05., Prfungen fraglich - zumindest werden dazu keine Infos geliefert.
> Msste Innere am 30.03. nachschreiben und Mitte April wre Sozialmedizin dran. Wenn ich wsste, dass das alles flach fllt wrd ich auch freiwillig weiter in der ZNA arbeiten.


Freut mich, dass du mit der Famu eine Punktlandung gemacht hast.  :Gefllt mir!: 

Bei uns sind alle universitren Prfungen bis 19.04. abgesagt.
Kann dich verstehen, dieser Schwebezustand ist nicht gerade die beste Lernmotivation. Ich gehe das jetzt erstmal so an, als wrden die SS-Prfungen im Juli stehen. Besser man hat als man htte. Bulimielernen liegt mir nmlich gar nicht.


Und vorhin kam gerade die Info rein, dass man am SS arbeitet, aber das PJ auf jeden Fall weiter luft.

----------


## Dooly

> Ja, die Ingoranz der Menschen ist faszinierend.


Manche Unterhaltungen von heute fand ich dahingehend auch erschreckend; da kristallisieren sich teilweise echt hssliche Charakterzge heraus. 
Hatte zufllig ein paar merkwrdige Kommilitonen gesprochen, die sehr rcksichtslos Diebstahl ankndigen oder ausfhren oder alles bagatellisieren und denen Fremdschutz auf einem fast trotzigem Niveau vllig schnuppe ist. 
Oder auch das andere Extrem, eine knstliche berdramatisierung im Zusammenhang mit absurden Ideen, wie man sich aus der aktuellen Situation Vorteile erschleichen kann. Da mssen die Verantwortlichen auch noch Dnnpfiff-Forderungen und Kommentare abarbeiten. 

Na ja bezglich Uni-Kram bin ich eigentlich immer noch recht zuversichtlich. Fllt mir vielleicht auch leichter, weil ich diesbezglich kaum aufs Entgegenkommen angewiesen bin. Fr alle, die vor M2 oder M3 stehen ist es momentan bestimmt scheie. Notapprobation.  :EEK!: 

Macht hier eigentlich jemand so ne studentische Hilfskraft fr Gesundheitsamt oder (Uni-)Klinik?

----------


## fovea

ich finde es grundstzlich nicht schlimm, dass die Uni spter beginnt, nur leider ist unser (letztes!) Semester so vollgepackt, dass es unweigerlich nach Hinten mit den Klausuren gehen muss, was widerrum keine 100 Tage fr amboss erlaubt. Gut, man kann auch ein paar Tage zusammenlegen usw., aber ich wollte eigentlich schon "entspannter" lernen, als wieder so einen Zeitdruck zu haben. Gut, bevor ich jetzt schreiend im Kreis renne, hoffe ich, dass diese Woche noch eine Meldung von unserem FB kommt. Wir haben zB die ersten zwei Wochen nur VLs....die knnte man auch online zB anbieten.

----------


## Dooly

Uns wurde mittlerweile angekndigt, dass es bei fehlenden Leistungsnachweisen fr die H20 Anmeldung Einzelfallentscheidungen geben wird. Es gibt wohl Kurse, die definitiv im Sommer komplett ausfallen und erst im Winter in abgespeckter Form angeboten werden sollen. Hach ja.  :Oh nee...:  Ich bin echt gespannt, wie die Unis das abwickeln werden.

----------


## FrankWhite

Solidaritt in Krisenzeiten? Fehlanzeige, auch unter uns Medizinstudenten. Der BVMD mit seiner weichgesplten Kommunikationspolitik enttuscht. 

Man macht sich stark fr eine regulre Umsetzung des schriftlichen Examens? Viele Kommilitonen haben aus gegebenem Anlass keinerlei Mglichkeiten auf ihre gewohnte Infrastruktur zurckzugreifen, wie bspw. die eigenen Wohnrume, die bedingt durch in Quarantne- gesetzte Untermieter/Mitbewohner zur Sperr- und Tabuzone geworden sind. Viele knnen und wollen jedoch nicht in ihre (Gro)- Elternhuser zurckkehren, um eben kein unntiges Risiko fr die teils lter- semestrigen, teils auch multimorbiden Eltern, darzustellen. 

Einige stehen seit vergangener Woche mit dem Rcken zur Wand und leben fortan auf Koffern, um von einer Couch zur nchsten zu surfen. Und nein, AirBnB und Co. bleiben finanziell fr viele nicht stemmbar. So kann ich bspw. nicht mehr meinem Nebenjob nachgehen, weil fr elektive OPs Studenten nicht mehr zugeteilt werden. 

Es wird falsch kommuniziert. Und falsch priorisiert. Eine Verschiebung des schriftlichen STEX M2 um 10-14 Tage wre eine faire Manahme, um Chancengleichheit zu gewhrleisten. Oder kollidiert dies mit geplanten Weltreisen nach Thailand und Co., um vor dem PJ nochmal richtig die Sau rauszulassen oder sich selbst und seine innere Mitte zu finden? 

Ich werde das STEX sicherlich bestehen, werde aber in diesen nachdenklich stimmenden Zeiten immer mehr zum *Misanthropen*.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Bei uns kam jetzt gerade der Plan.
Wir machen bis zum Beginn der Prsenveranstaltungen E-Learning. Wir haben im 5.Jahr 4 Blcke, je Semester 2. Wenn eigentlich schon der 2.Block beginnen msste (oder spter, je nachdem wie es weitergeht), werden die Prsenzveranstaltungen, die nicht anders gelehrt werden knnen, von beiden Blcken zeitgleich unterrichtet (wobei der eine eh schon sehr voll ist). Mitte Juni sind dann die Prfungen fr beide Blcke in einer Woche, das wren fr mich 8 oder 9 Stck. Sie wollen wohl aber versuchen, die mndlichen und MC Klausuren teils zu ersetzen. Damit will man irgendwie die Termine halten, und die 100 Tage frei frs M2 Lernen. Also erstmal ganz ok die Lsung, solange sie da mit den Klausuren noch nen Weg finden.

----------


## Dooly

Klingt wirklich ganz okay, wenn wir hoffentlich davon ausgehen knnen, dass in nem Monat alles wieder Richtung Normalitt geht. 

Bei uns werden vom Dekanat aus eh keine 100 Lerntage eingerumt, dafr ist das 10. Semester ziemlich ausgednnt (viele freie Rotationswochen) und die Klausuren einfach (Altfragen). Bei uns ist das Problem nicht das regulre 10. Wenn es nur darum ginge, knnte man das relativ locker in der Hlfte der Zeit durchziehen. Problematisch ist es fr alle Leute, die alles mgliche aus einzelnen Semestern brauchen. Das drften gar nicht so wenige sein. Sind alle Prfungswiederholer, Leute mit Auslands- oder Forschungssemester ...

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

> Uns wurde mittlerweile angekndigt, dass es bei fehlenden Leistungsnachweisen fr die H20 Anmeldung Einzelfallentscheidungen geben wird. Es gibt wohl Kurse, die definitiv im Sommer komplett ausfallen und erst im Winter in abgespeckter Form angeboten werden sollen. Hach ja.  Ich bin echt gespannt, wie die Unis das abwickeln werden.


V.a. gleiche Uni. H20 trifft mich nicht, aber meine sonstige Studienplanung mit Forschung/Ausland knnte darunter leiden. (Aber das wird schon irgendwie, ich bin optimistisch.)

Die Famulatur habe ich heute nach dem ganzen Hin und Her beendet.

Auer Blut spenden - gibt es noch Mglichkeiten, wie ich mich nun sinnvoll und ggf. gegen mehr als einen feuchten Hndedruck (oder auch nicht) einbringen kann? Meint ihr, es lohnt sich, mal bei der Uniklinik anzufragen? In Laboren, ob sie studentische Hilfe brauchen?

----------


## Dooly

Falls gleiche Uni: Guck auf der Fakultts-Seite. Es werden Studierende gesucht. Auerdem gab es zwei Rundmails im Auftrag vom Gesundheitsamt, dass Aushilfen gesucht werden.

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

> Falls gleiche Uni: Guck auf der Fakultts-Seite. Es werden Studierende gesucht. Auerdem gab es zwei Rundmails im Auftrag vom Gesundheitsamt, dass Aushilfen gesucht werden.


Die beiden Rundmails hatte ich gelesen, htte aber tatschlich Bock, etwas anderes als Abstriche zu machen (zweitrangig, ob Pflege oder PCRs). Vor allem wenn approbierte rzte fr den gleichen Job das Fnffache + kriegen.

Wo auf der Fakulttsseite hattest du das gefunden? War gerade dort und frage mich, ob wir nicht doch an verschiedenen Unis sind (aber der Rest passt 1:1).

----------


## Dooly

Hm ich hab gerade noch mal geguckt und ich finds auch nicht mehr. War auf der Startseite und ist ziemlich ins Auge gefallen. Vielleicht sind die ausgebucht, man hat 50 Leute gesucht ab dem 11.3. Ging zwar nicht um Abstriche aber um Telefonberatung und Anamnesen, also auch keine Pflege oder Labor. Genaueres wei ich leider auch nicht mehr.

----------


## Ida96

> Morgen letzter Famu-Tag, Corona ist zwar ein Thema aber ich hab wenig Berhrungspunkte damit. Hab mega viel gelernt und machen drfen und wurde sowohl von rzten als auch der Pflege wertgeschtzt (in der Form so noch nie erlebt und eine sehr schne Erfahrung) und mich auch mit dem zustndigen Arzt angefreundet, der mich aufm NEF mitnehmen mchte, wenn er seine Prfung hatte. 
> 
> Zu CoV:
> Bei uns sind Lehrveranstaltungen "voraussichtlich zunchst" (Formulierung der Uni) ausgesetzt bis 04.05., Prfungen fraglich - zumindest werden dazu keine Infos geliefert.
> Msste Innere am 30.03. nachschreiben und Mitte April wre Sozialmedizin dran. Wenn ich wsste, dass das alles flach fllt wrd ich auch freiwillig weiter in der ZNA arbeiten.


Wo warst du in der Famulatur?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ida96

Bei uns Baden-Wrttemberg heisst es dass alles ab 20.4 normal weiter geht mit Uni...irgendwie weiss ich nicht so Recht, glaubt ihr daran?

----------


## Confused.

> Wo warst du in der Famulatur?


In Sachsen Anhalt in einem kleineren Haus ;)

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

> Bei uns Baden-Wrttemberg heisst es dass alles ab 20.4 normal weiter geht mit Uni...irgendwie weiss ich nicht so Recht, glaubt ihr daran?


Hier auch, aber unter Vorbehalt. Womglich wird's vorerst online starten und die Bros langsam ffnen, aber Prsenzveranstaltungen oder Patientenkontakt kann ich mir so schnell kaum vorstellen.

----------


## Migole

So, seit heute sind die Blockpraktika offiziell erstmal ausgesetzt bis Anfang Mai. Wie es dann weiter geht wei keiner. Werden wahrscheinlich irgendwie an die anderen Blcke im Mai angehngt. Die Verantwortungen fr die, die im Allgemeinmed BP waren die fehlenden Tage nachzuholen, wurde auch kurzerhand auf die Studenten selber abgewlzt. Auerdem kam der heie Tipp doch jetzt schon mal mit dem Lernen frs Examen anzufangen... man htte auch schlicht ein "fickt euch doch" rumschicken knnen.

----------


## fovea

bei uns kam heute nur die Meldung, dass man sich schon vorsichtshalber beim Klinikum melden kann wegen Aushilfsjobs. Eigentlich ganz sinnvoll das vorab schonmal zu klren. Ansonsten kam bisher noch nichts...ich habe jedenfalls kein gutes Gefhl, was das Examen im Herbst angeht.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Bei mir kam abends schon die zweite Email der Uniklinik (gab wohl Abstimmungsprobleme) aus der Pflegeabteilung heute.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, im OP als Hakenhalter zu landen fr nichtelektives, ansonsten mal schauen, was es fr eine Station gibt. Aber da sie auch ab sofort suchen, wird es wohl bald losgehen.

Und wenn dann noch die Prfungsmitteilungen der Scheinverantwortlichen kommen, wird es hier unitechnisch klarer. Weil so kann ich zwar die Unterlagen durcharbeiten, wei aber gar nicht, was ich fr die Prfungen machen muss, wenn es dann z.B. in einem Fach dann doch die Hausarbeit wird.
Die Fachschaft hat ihr FAQ, das wird jetzt auch vom Dekanat gegengelesen, da wohl einige nicht daraf vertraut haben, das ist echt hilfreich fr die groben Dinge. Dementsprechend luft es mal echt gut bei uns. Also soweit es die Situation erlaubt.

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Hier wurde inzwischen auch ein Fragebogen herumgeschickt. Offenbar wird auch gezahlt. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich bald etwas hre und wo ich ggf. eingesetzt werde. (Ein Tag post Famulatur und ich langweile mich ohne Ende...)

----------


## Dooly

Ich glaub auch nicht dran, dass ab dem 20.4. alles normal startet. Ich glaube zwar immer noch an kulante Lsungen/Ersatzleistungen fr uns H20er, dennoch werden die abgespeckten Leistungsnachweise zu nem deutlich grerem Teil in der Lernplan-Zeit liegen. Wenigstens wissen wir das quasi jetzt schon.

----------


## fovea

^^
Solange es nur die Prfungen sind, macht mir das nicht so viel. Die bestehen eigentlich nur aus Altfragen. Was die normalen Veranstaltungen angeht, wrde mich das schon sehr ankotzen. Wre auch ein Grund das Stex zu verschieben.

----------


## Dooly

Japp, wre bei uns dasselbe. Gerade fr BPs wre ne Ersatzleistung wichtig. Hahaha, wenn die die Klausuren auf n anderes Format ndern wrden, z.B. Hausarbeiten wre das voll die Farce.

----------


## xenopus laevis

Bei uns wurden alle Termine zum 2. Termin abgesagt (Anfang April) und verschoben. Und zum BP kein Statement. Es wre definitiv eine Katastrophe, sollte es alles hinten rangehngt werden, denn dann kann ich auch gleich das Stex H20 sein lassen.  :Nixweiss:  Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auf das 10. Semester auch verzichten. Wir haben auch keine Klausuren mehr, wenn nicht meine Klausur aus dem 9. Semester wre. rgerlich.

----------


## Dooly

Ich persnlich bin auch in der glcklichen Lage nur eine einzige Klausur schreiben zu mssen. Fr die hab ich Anfang Mrz sogar gemeinsam mit zwei Freunden angefangen zu lernen. Wir wollten das in zwei Wochen fertig haben und dann kurz vor der Klausur nur noch aufwrmen. Haben wir aber natrlich ausgesetzt. Ins Labor kann ich auch nicht gehen, wie geplant. 
Bis ich mit dem Lernplan starte hab ich eigentlich genug zu tun im „Homeoffice“ aber ich liege nur herum wenn ich nicht arbeiten gehe.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Da haben bei uns manche H20 Kandidaten echt Pech. 3 Seminargruppen, inklusive meiner, haben in diesem Semester noch 8,5 Scheine zu bewltigen (1 Teilschein), und in fast allem Prfungen, entweder mndlich oder MCQ. 3 Seminargruppen haben dagegen nur noch 4 Scheine, der Rest liegt in der Mitte.
Dann noch die fcherbergreifende OSCE Prfung nach den jetzt gesammelten Prfungen im Sommer, und dann erst H20. Und stand jetzt gibt es keine Mglichkeit des Nachschreibens bei Durchfallen vor dem M2.
Kenne dadurch auch schon Leute, die den Rat des Dekanats und der Fachschaft beherzigt haben, und mit dem Lernen fr H20 angefangen haben (halt den Lernplan plus die Unterlagen passend zu den jetzigen Fchern).

----------


## fovea

^^
wrde tatschlich auch damit beginnen, aber erst wenn irgendeine Info kommt. Vorher mache ich nichts. Also finde das langsam echt nicht mehr lustig.

----------


## Migole

Ja, diese Fragebgen fr Hilfeleistungen und Job-Angebote gabs auch schon. Da ich aber quasi nichts dazu verdienen darf, ignoriere ich letzteres noch. 
Klausuren haben wir zum Glck keine mehr. Aktuell beschftigt mich eher, ob unser Examen berhaupt stattfinden wird und ob/wann wir als Hilfsarbeiter zwangsrekrutiert werden...

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> Ja, diese Fragebgen fr Hilfeleistungen und Job-Angebote gabs auch schon. Da ich aber quasi nichts dazu verdienen darf, ignoriere ich letzteres noch.


Bei uns wird ab Montag eingewiesen, ich bin dann am Dienstag dran, sprich Vertrag bekommen (dann sehe ich auch endlich mal die Entlohnung..), Hygiene, was darf ich, was nicht. Noch bin ich fr die ITS vorgesehen, aber mal schauen wie das wird. Da werde ich im Zweifelsfall auch sagen, dass das ber meinem Niveau ist.

----------


## EKG

> Ja, diese Fragebgen fr Hilfeleistungen und Job-Angebote gabs auch schon. Da ich aber quasi nichts dazu verdienen darf, ignoriere ich letzteres noch. 
> Klausuren haben wir zum Glck keine mehr. Aktuell beschftigt mich eher, ob unser Examen berhaupt stattfinden wird und ob/wann wir als Hilfsarbeiter zwangsrekrutiert werden...


Gleiches passiert hier !

----------


## Dooly

Um die Uni und unser M2 H20 sorge ich mich kaum. Das raffe ich irgendwie noch gar nicht richtig. 
Das, was ich jetzt am ehesten verpatzen kann, ist meine Doktorarbeit. Und weil ich das schon immer so gut konnte mach ichs wie immer: Ich prokrastiniere und lern stattdessen. O_o

Ich hab mich vorgestern mit dem Lernplan und dem Konzept auseinandergesetzt und gestern mit den ersten 3 Karten angefangen. Also wirklich sehr langsam und gemtlich.  Wahrscheinlich werd ich so bis Mai nicht besonders weit kommen. Meine berlegung ist, im Mai mit normalem Pace wieder von vorne zu beginnen. 1 Lerntag/echtem Tag, 5 Tage/Woche. Ich hab beim Mini Mental meine eigenen 3 Worte vergessen, also schadet mir etwas Wiederholung von den ersten Themen nicht. Hat noch jemand tatschlich auch schon gestartet? 

Als Freiwillige habe ich mich nicht gemeldet. berraschenderweise htte ich dafr auch gar keine Zeit. 
In dem kleinen Krankenhaus, in dem ich jobbe, fallen momentan nach und nach Leute wegen Quarantne aus und daher arbeite ich mehr als sonst.

----------


## runningMan18

Mal ne gute Frage. Die einen kennen es vermutlich schon:
Ihr seid gerade mitten in eurer Famulatur und dann kommt ein Patient oder eine Patienten, die nicht mchte, dass ihr beim Gesprch mit dabei seid. Muss ich dann rausgehen? 
Ich kann mich nmlich noch gut erinnern, dass damals whrend meines Pflegepraktikums eine Patientin meinte, ob der junge Mann, der war ich, bitte das Zimmer verlassen knne, weil sie sich waschen wollte. Die Schwester brllte die Frau an: Nein! Der arbeitet hier. Wenn hier nachts nur die mnnlichen Pfleger anwesend sind und sie dringend Hilfe bentigen, wrden sie die dann auch abweisen?"

Ich finds irgendwie merkwrdig, wenn sowas passiert, zumal ich ja da bin, um was zu lernen. Habe nmlich vor meine Hausarzt Famu in meiner Heimatstadt zu machen. Dort wird es nicht unwahrscheinlich sein, dass mir bekannte Gesichter ber den Weg laufen werden.

----------


## Stema202

> Mal ne gute Frage. Die einen kennen es vermutlich schon:
> Ihr seid gerade mitten in eurer Famulatur und dann kommt ein Patient oder eine Patienten, die nicht mchte, dass ihr beim Gesprch mit dabei seid. Muss ich dann rausgehen? 
> Ich kann mich nmlich noch gut erinnern, dass damals whrend meines Pflegepraktikums eine Patientin meinte, ob der junge Mann, der war ich, bitte das Zimmer verlassen knne, weil sie sich waschen wollte. Die Schwester brllte die Frau an: Nein! Der arbeitet hier. Wenn hier nachts nur die mnnlichen Pfleger anwesend sind und sie dringend Hilfe bentigen, wrden sie die dann auch abweisen?"
> 
> Ich finds irgendwie merkwrdig, wenn sowas passiert, zumal ich ja da bin, um was zu lernen. Habe nmlich vor meine Hausarzt Famu in meiner Heimatstadt zu machen. Dort wird es nicht unwahrscheinlich sein, dass mir bekannte Gesichter ber den Weg laufen werden.


Bei meiner Hausarztfamulatur wurden die Patienten immer gefragt, ob es okay ist, wenn ich dabei bin. Ich denke, das werden viele Hausarztpraxen so handhaben. Die haben ja ein ganz anderes Verhltnis zu ihren Patienten, als es im Krankenhaus der Fall ist. Ich denke, da sollte man dann auch den Wunsch der Patienten respektieren. Du bist ja nicht ihr behandelnder Arzt. 
Bei mir haben brigens nur 1 oder 2 Patienten "nein" gesagt. Hat auch was mit Wertschtzung zu tun, wenn man die Patienten vorher fragt

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Bei mir wurde auch immer gefragt und eine handvoll Patienten wollte mich nicht dabei haben. Fand ich auch vllig ok, gibt ja einfach Menschen, denen das dann zu viel ist. Und 1-2 mal bin ich alleine gegangen fr eine intime Untersuchung, weil klar war, dass dann entweder Patient oder Arzt mich eh rausschicken, so viel Respekt muss man haben (der 17-jhrige findet ne DRU schon so nicht geil und braucht dann nicht noch die "junge" Medizinstudentin daneben, die zuschaut).

----------


## h3nni

Wieso will man denn wo dabei sein, wenn das dem Patient unangenehm ist? Was erhoffst du dir davon? Ich bin da auch sehr grozgig beim Rausgehen, insbesondere bei psychosomatischen Dingen, in der ein Vieraugengesprch das vertrauteste ist.

----------


## Dooly

Klar musst du dann rausgehen. Was willst du stattdessen machen? Sitzenbleiben und das Laberzentrum des Patienten stimulieren? Und diese Schwester ist ja wohl mega bananas. Wei gar nicht, was ich peinlicher finde. Diese schrge weit hergeholte Argumentation oder dass sie wegen so ner Pillepalle brllt. 

Aber passiert dir das so oft, dass dich die Patienten nicht dabeihaben wollen? Ich hab das erst von zwei Mitstudierenden gehrt, die jeweils ein solches Erlebnis hatten und das war schon okay so.   :Nixweiss:  
Wrde mir gar keine Sorgen machen, dass so was so hufig vorkommt, dass du sogar dabei behindert wirst etwas zu lernen und Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Meistens machen die Patienten eigentlich gern mit und ich wundere mich im Gegenteil sogar eher darber wie leicht manche Leute ber intime Dinge reden oder wie schnell sie nackig sind. 

Die Sache mit den Bekannten musst du mal abwgen, das kann auch fr dich nervig und anstrengend werden. Ich hab nicht viele Bekannte in Famulatur oder Nebenjob getroffen. Die paar wenigen waren alle offen fr mich aber da stand auch nichts super sensibles an.

----------


## Dooly

> Um die Uni und unser M2 H20 sorge ich mich kaum.


Ach ja, was waren das doch fr unbekmmerte Zeiten ...
So langsam flammt auch bei mir die Befrchtung auf, dass wir doch noch hnlich Scheie fressen mssen, wie die armen F20er. Diese Corona ApprO lsst tief blicken. 




> https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...-Pandemiekrise
> Das Gesetz zum Schutz der Bevlkerung bei einer epidemischen Lage von nationaler Tragweite soll im Vergleich zur Kabinettfassung von gestern noch einmal verndert werden. Zum einen kndigte Bundesgesundheitsminister Jens Spahn (CDU) an, dass die neuen weitreichenden Befugnisse des Bundes *nun erst einmal zeitlich auf ein Jahr begrenzt* werden sollen.
> 
> Darauf habe man sich mit den Fraktionen des Deutschen Bundestages geeinigt. Direkt nach der Krise werden wir dem Bundestag einen umfassenden Bericht vorlegen, was gesetzlich und organisatorisch dauerhaft fr knftige Krisen dieser Art gendert werden muss, erklrte Spahn.


Und zum Nachlesen der o.g. Gesetzentwurf: 
https://www.bundesgesundheitsministe..._Tragweite.pdf

Corona ApprO
https://www.medi-learn.de/foren/show...=1#post2133379

----------


## Chamomilla10

Hallo, ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gesund!  ::-winky: 
Gibt es von euren Unis schon Infos bzgl. des SoSe? Hier im Sden soll's ja offiziell am 20.4. losgehen und sie sind nach wie vor optimistisch, das durchziehen zu knnen, allerdings wollen sie verstrkt auf Online-Lehre setzen. Momentan kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen, dass in 2-3 Wochen Praktika am Patientenbett stattfinden knnen.. Naja, ich hoffe einfach darauf, dass irgendeine Lsung gefunden wird, die Fcher trotzdem in diesem Semester abschlieen zu knnen.

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Wir haben sowieso immer erst 6 Wochen Vorlesungen, dann 6 Wochen Blockpraktika. Insofern werden bei uns erstmal die VL-Folien hochgeladen, teils mit Video/Audio. Und ein begleitendes Seminar findet ber Zoom statt. Was mit den Blockpraktika nachher passiert, ist wohl noch offen. Im Juni sehe ich uns zumindest noch lange nicht am Patientenbett stehen.

Dass die Prfungen im Juli unter den notwendigen Vorkehrungen stattfinden, kann ich mir hingegen vorstellen. Das M2 wird hier ja jetzt m.W.n. auch durchgefhrt. (Fraglich nur, was mit den Prfungen vorher wird, wir haben im Modellstudiengang eigentlich permanent irgendwelche Klausuren zwischendrin...)

----------


## Confused.

Onlineunterricht, Seminare und VL als Videopodcast und am Ende der Woche soll es ein Videoseminar geben, wo man mit dem Leiter dann ggf. aufgetretene Fragen bespricht. Letztendlich sehr, sehr viel im Selbststudium.
Prsenzveranstaltungen ab dem 04.05., ich bin gespannt.

----------


## Chamomilla10

@belanglosigkeiten: Das ist ja echt praktisch, dass ihr eh erstmal nur VL habt!

@confused: Das heit, euer Semester luft bereits? Wenn die Online-Seminare gut gemacht sind, htte ich auch nichts dagegen, mal ein Semester so zu lernen, da kann man sich dann den Tag noch freier einteilen (bei uns sind Praktika sonst fast nur nachmittags).  :bhh: 

Bei uns wird's wohl auch darauf hinauslaufen, dass das Semester erstmal online startet, bin aber gespannt, wann/ob Unterricht am Krankenbett stattfinden wird..

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ich habe jetzt genau seit einem Monat schon Uni, von daher "luft" es bei uns zwangsweise schon.
Langsam kommen die Dozenten auch in die Ptte und es kommen mehr und mehr Vorlesungsaufzeichnungen bzw die neuesten Folien online. Das war am Anfang echt stockend und auch jetzt fehlt immer noch einiges. Da finde ich fllt umso mehr auf, wer lehren kann, und wer nicht. Rckfragen fallen ja weg und manche knnen einen auch so wirklich fesseln und bei manchen brauche ich dann bei 1,5h Vorlesung ber 3h zum durchhren und Notizen machen etc, weil dauernd was unklar ist oder ich nochmals mir anhren muss.
Wir haben jetzt erst in 2 Wochen das erste Webinar als Seminarersatz mit vorheriger Hausaufgabe zum Abgeben, damit tun sie sich noch echt schwer. Und es ist teilweise ein Hickhack, weil manche Gruppen glcklicherweise in dne 3 Tagen erlaubter Uni mehrere Seminare hatte, andere gar keines.
Unser 4.Jahr hat erst letzte Woche angefangen, da ist faszinierenderweise der Prof, der keine Folien rausrckt und mit Fotos natrlich Probleme hat der erste gewesen, der alle seine Vorlesungen aufgezeichnet hatte (immerhin 15-20 Stck) und jeden Donnerstag 1h Fragenrunde anbietet. Da bin ich ja echt neidisch, weil wir da echt noch Probleme mit hatten  :Big Grin: 
@Chamomilla bei uns sind die auch oft nachmittags, so gesehen geniee ich auch noch die freie Zeiteinteilung.
Von unserer Uni kam eine E-Mail, dass man versucht, sofern wie Stand jetzt, erlaubt, ab dem 20.4. alle notwendigen Prsenzveranstaltungen in kleinstem Kreis anzufangen (wer's glaubt).
Am schwierigsten ist tatschlich die Ungewissheit ber das Prfungsformat, da einiges normal mndlich ist und man nicht wei, ob das durcharbeiten der Vorlesungen etc. tatschlich eine Relevanz hat bzw ob die 1-2 Fcher mit Altklausufragen in der Prfung nicht doch gendert werden.

----------


## Dooly

Fr mich luft eigentlich alles berraschend gut. Lab Meetings und Journal Clubs halten wir per Videokonferenz ab. Meine kleine Lerngruppe trifft sich auch regelmig im Videochat und das ist eigentlich ganz effektiv.

Wir hatten letztes Jahr schon mal eine Online-VL, die ich damals schon erstaunlich gut fand. Der Dozent hat sich selbst beim Vortrag gefilmt und seine Folien gezeigt. Man konnte dann selber entscheiden, wie man den Bildschirm splitten wollte. Ich hatte das am liebsten 1:1 eingestellt, Hlfte Folien, Hlfte Dozent.
In diesem Semester bin ich ja nur fr eine Veranstaltung angemeldet. Da werden die VL-Folien mit Ton abgespielt. Anfangs hat es mir gefehlt, den Sprecher zu sehen. Und auch, dass er nichts zeigt. Er sagt dann z.B. "sie sehen hier rechts" hat aber keinen Zeiger. Aber daran hab ich mich gewhnt. Irgendwelche Leistungen, wie Hausaufgaben muss ich nicht erbringen, nur am Ende eine Klausur. Na ja, mal schauen. 

Insgesamt bin ich zwar echt trge und liege den ganzen Tag im Bett, aber es geht einigermaen voran, weil ich dann wenigstens in der Nacht arbeite. Ich bin so ein unflexibler spieiger Planungs-Typ und mich hat es genervt, dass ich meinen Jahresplan umdisponieren musste und einiges weiterhin nicht planbar ist. Aber ich hab genug von zu Hause aus zu tun und kann es mir nicht erlauben, mich zu lange gehen zu lassen. Ich hatte ja schon Ende Mrz den Lernplan gestartet, hab aber immer noch nur so 7-8 Karten (Hlfte des ersten Lerntags, hihihi) bearbeitet. Mittlerweile hab mir aber ne Meditricks-Lizenz gekauft, weil ich einen 20% Coupon hatte. denpreiszahlenalle20 ^^

Momentan geh ich auch super gern arbeiten, weil das noch mal ne Abwechslung ist.

P.S.: Wie ist eigentlich dein Corona-Freiwilligen Job auf der ITS?

----------


## Confused.

> @confused: Das heit, euer Semester luft bereits? Wenn die Online-Seminare gut gemacht sind, htte ich auch nichts dagegen, mal ein Semester so zu lernen, da kann man sich dann den Tag noch freier einteilen (bei uns sind Praktika sonst fast nur nachmittags).


Unser Semester hat Montag angefangen, manche Fcher laden was hoch und von anderen gibt es nicht mal eine Info, wie der Ablauf ist. Finds auch "super", dass dann Dozenten meinen, sie mssten jetzt alles hochladen was Sie anzubieten haben was zu maximaler Unbersichtlichkeit fhrt.

----------


## fovea

bei uns gabs jetzt nur eine Mail, es wird wohl noch dran gearbeitet. Es bleibt also spannend. Finde es zumindest gut, dass das letzte klinische Jahr im Fokus steht. Man wird also nicht ganz vergessen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chamomilla10

Bin auch gespannt, wie die digitale Lehre bei uns funktionieren wird. Bisher gibt's kaum Infos aus den einzelnen Fachbereichen. Aber anscheinend arbeiten sie fleiig an kreativen Lsungen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fovea

2. Tag heute und es ist wie zu erwarten ein absolutes Chaos. Ich komme seit gestern nicht mehr auf die Lernplattform und bekomme die Infos auch nur ber dritte. Eben dann gesehen, dass ab morgen unsere interen PJ Anmeldung los geht?! Ohne eine Info Mail... bin jetzt doch recht entsetzt und berfordert. :O
Wei hier jemad wie Hessen das angeht mit Zweitimmatrikulation an anderen Unis? Also die Uni Mainz fordert das und ich habe beim LPA nichts dazu gefunden.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Bei uns war Montag auch Moodle berlastet. Manche kamen auch nicht rein, manche hatten Glck.
Wie lieft die PJ-Anmeldung?

Bei uns fehlt immer noch so viel... Wir haben schon in 6,5 Wochen Prfungen, und bisher fehlt bis auf bei einem Fach die Info, wie die Prfung aussieht (und die haben kein Datum festgelegt), und die Termine sowieso. Bei 9 Fchern und Prfungen wre die Info langsam mal berfllig. Manche Fcher haben nach 6,5 Wochen es nicht mal geschafft, irgendetwas bereitzustellen. Man arbeitet zwangsweise ins Blaue hinein.
Und die Aufgaben, die wir momentan als Ersatz bekommen, sind einfach viel zeitintensiver als die normalen Prsenzveranstaltungen.
In Rechtsmedizin gibt es jetzt statt der Leihenschau einen Online-Simulator dafr. Aber nicht mehr eine Leichenschau, nein, wir mssen 15 Flle durcharbeiten plus je 10 MCQ Fragen am Ende. Das kostet dermaen Zeit, es nervt nur noch.

----------


## fovea

Anmeldung startet heute.  :Smilie:  Musste mir jetzt erstmal die ganzen Fristen aufschreiben und denke, dass ich ein Terital an der Uniklinik blocken werden, wenn es im PJ Portal fr meinen Wunschort nix mehr gibt. Bei Mainz habe ich heute gesehen, dass man sich anscheinend nicht mehr immatrikulieren muss durch. Ist mir nur recht.  :Smilie:  

ok das hrt sich ja echt nach Horror bei euch an! Bei uns wurde bisher nur bei einer Prfung gesagt, dass die Online Abgaben als Klausur gewertet werden. Finde ich sogar sehr gut.  :Smilie:  Kann man wenigstens in Gruppenarbeit lsen XD bei dem Rest nix genaueres, aber hauptsache in der PJ Mail, die dann doch gestern spt noch kam, wird darauf hingewiesen doch jetzt schon frs Examen zu lernen.... zwei Tage Uni und ich habe jetzt schon keine Lust mehr...

----------


## Annir

Bei uns herrscht auch ziemlich Chaos, die Server sind berlastet und es ist nichts wirklich organisiert. Die Empfehlung, doch schon mal parallel frs Examen zu lernen, haben wir auch bekommen, ich wei aber nicht, wie ich das zeitlich machen soll. Ich hoffe einfach irgendwie, dass es auch so klappt mit dem Examen... Fngt hier schon jemand an fr H20?

----------


## fovea

^^
also ich mache mir da jetzt im Moment erstmal keinen Stress. Klar knnte ich parallel zum Innere BP den amboss Lernplan durchgehen, aber auch nur wenn es zeitlich passt. Denke dann wrde ich auch eher super entspannt anfangen. Also quasi einen Lerntag auf mehrere verteilen. Muss mir den Kram ja noch oft genug ansehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Und, wo hast du dir Pltze gesicher Leoline?

Bei uns wurde dazu schon im Mrz geraten  :Big Grin:  aber bis auf die Fcher, die zu den Klausuren passen, wei ich von keinem, dass er darber  hinausgeht.
Bei uns gab es jetzt eine Umfrage, fr F21, wie es ablaufen soll, also 2 Examen, eines, etvtl spterer Termin, mit Corona Fragen, wenn ja, Anzahl beschrnkt usw. Da bin ich tatschlich aufs Ergebnis gespannt.

Ansonsten kam jetzt von einem Fach die Ansagen, in den nchsten 1-2 Wochen wird der Prfungstermin festgelegt, vermutlich Mitte, Ende Mai. Damit haben 2 von 9 Fchern ne grobe Ansage gemacht, und kein Hinweis darauf, dass andere Fcher nachziehen.
Manche Fcher werden trotzdem machbar sein, wenn die Klausuren so bleiben wie bisher, aber andere, wie Ansthesie, sind normal eher schwer, und da kam jetzt in 7 Wochen nichts, keine Vorlesungsaufzeichnung, keine aktuellen Folien, keine Ansagen zu Seminar oder Patientenkontaktersatz,geschweige denn Prfung, nichts.

----------


## fovea

^^
war mir eigentlich relativ sicher, wo ich was machen will und habe demnach kein Plan B  :Frown:  berlege jetzt, ob ich nicht doch vielleicht einen Chirurgie Platz blocken soll, nur falls ich Pech im PJ-Portal haben sollte. Denke mal das Wahlfach sollte kein Problem sein, zumal das nur an der Uniklinik angeboten wird und nicht so wie Chirurgie noch irgendwelche Pltze im nirgendwo sind  :Big Grin:  habe echt Bauchschmerzen gerade deshalb...

ist ja schn, dass ihr gefragt werdet XD bei uns kommt nix. Ich wette die Prfungen finden irgendwann im Juli statt. 
Eigentlich htte ich nchste Woche Innere BP, da hat sich bisher noch niemand zu geuert.. wird wohl auch kein Online Unterricht stattfinden, aber immerhin haben die ganz viele Folien hochgeladen...

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ja, Chirurgie kann man halt echt schnell Pech haben, leider (hab selbst an einer Klinik in Hessen famuliert, da war Chirurgie ok, das rundherum ganz nett, wenn du da Infos mchtest).
Gefragt werden alle Leute mit eigentlichem M2 jetzt, Herbst und Frhjahr. Da ersteres und letzteres ja bei uns jetzt zusammenfllt, mchte man da Grundlagen fr Argumentationen mit IMPP, LPA, Dekanat haben.

Unser Allgemeinmedizin BP ist fr uns ausgefallen, fr alle Termine dieses Semesters. Man sagt, dadurch entsteht kein Nachteil, man bekommt alle Scheine, aber wie das aussieht, so ohne Ersatzleistung bisher, wei keiner.

----------


## fovea

danke, dass ist lieb von dir  :Smilie:  denke ich muss mal gucken, was jetzt am Ende bei raus kommt. Es bleibt spannend. 

ich finde es soweit ok, wenn etwas ausfllt, aber dann auch fr alle gleiche Bedingungen. Mal sehen. Ein Freund von mir, ist mit dem Semesterstoff nchste Woche durch...wei nicht wie der das immer so schnell hinbekommt. XD

----------


## Migole

Fr unsere BP im Mai gibt's noch fast keine Info. Man darf gespannt sein... 

Frs Examen lernen tatschlich die meisten meiner Freunde schon lnger. Ich habe jetzt am Montag angefangen und die ersten 4 Tage gemacht. Wir haben allerdings auch keine Klausuren o.. mehr.

----------


## fovea

wenn ich wsste, wann die BPs nachgeholt werden und was jetzt genau mit Prfungen ist, knnte ich mir wenigstens einen genaueren Lernplan machen. Gehe mal davon aus, dass bei uns noch fast niemand lernt....die sind alle immer recht sparsam unterwegs gewesen in der Klinik.
Muss morgen zur Post und meine M2 Unterlagen zum LPA schicken, wenigstens etwas was geklrt wurde die Woche..

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ja, am genauen Plan scheitert es bei mir auch noch.
Die zweite Modulhlfte htte das BP Allgemeinmedizin jetzt erst noch im Mai zu zwei verschiedenen Terminen, aber die sind schon gecancelt. Aber offiziell wird halt noch immer nach einer Kompensationsmglichkeit gesucht.Und eigentlich sind Patienten aus dem BP Prfungsgrundlage fr Allgemein- und Schmerzmedizin.
Und Ansthesie und Notfall haben, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, auch nen praktischen Anteil. Selbst wenn sie da die Praxiseinheit schaffen, wird das schwieriger, ohne die Mglichkeit zu haben, selbst mehrmals zu ben, wie sonst.
Bei uns gibt es eigentlich noch nach dem Semester fr die M2-Schreiber ne OSCE-Prfung ber mehrere Fcher, da fehlt auch bisher noch komplett die Info.
Eigentlich alle, die ich kenne, bereiten daher schon jetzt die Examensklausuren vor, egal ob die jetzt ab Mai oder erst Anfang Juni sind. Wenn aber nchste Woche mehr Infos kommen, wren wir alle erleichtert.

----------


## Dooly

Bei uns gibt's erwartungsgem einfach alles mgliche geschenkt. Die ersten Online Klausuren haben zum normalen Termin stattgefunden und ich bin bestens informiert, obwohl ich nicht mal mitgeschrieben hab.  :Grinnnss!:  Das aufwendigste Praktikum aus dem Semester wird auch online durchgefhrt. 

Wer hat sich fr H20 angemeldet?

----------


## fovea

> Ja, am genauen Plan scheitert es bei mir auch noch.
> Die zweite Modulhlfte htte das BP Allgemeinmedizin jetzt erst noch im Mai zu zwei verschiedenen Terminen, aber die sind schon gecancelt. Aber offiziell wird halt noch immer nach einer Kompensationsmglichkeit gesucht.Und eigentlich sind Patienten aus dem BP Prfungsgrundlage fr Allgemein- und Schmerzmedizin.
> Und Ansthesie und Notfall haben, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, auch nen praktischen Anteil. Selbst wenn sie da die Praxiseinheit schaffen, wird das schwieriger, ohne die Mglichkeit zu haben, selbst mehrmals zu ben, wie sonst.
> Bei uns gibt es eigentlich noch nach dem Semester fr die M2-Schreiber ne OSCE-Prfung ber mehrere Fcher, da fehlt auch bisher noch komplett die Info.
> Eigentlich alle, die ich kenne, bereiten daher schon jetzt die Examensklausuren vor, egal ob die jetzt ab Mai oder erst Anfang Juni sind. Wenn aber nchste Woche mehr Infos kommen, wren wir alle erleichtert.


hoffe, dass sich das bei euch noch klrt. 
Bei uns gabs zumindest bei Innere die Info, dass es einfach eine mndliche Prfung am Ende des Semesters gibt. Online oder nicht. Finde ich eigentlich fair. Die Infos werden jetzt alle hochgeladen. Also sie geben sich immerhin Mhe! 

@Dooly 
habe mich letzte Woche angemeldet  :Smilie:  und am Montag meine Unterlagen hingeschickt. Gestern kam dann die Besttigungsmail.

----------


## Migole

Dass ich quasi ins blaue rein lerne ohne genauen Plan setzt mir auch sehr zu :/ aber besser als hinten raus keine Zeit mehr zu haben. 
Nach mehreren sich widersprechenden Emails aus den Kliniken hat das Dekanat jetzt eine einheitliche Lsung fokussiert. Es wird definitiv keine verpflichtende Prsenzlehre geben. Ansonsten haben sich 4 oder 5 von 15 oder so Fachabteilungen bisher dazu gemeldet wie es nchste Woche weiter geht (alle Rotationen im 9./10. finden parallel statt. Halt fr alle in unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge). Von "entfllt komplett" ber "Online-Selbstlernkurs" und "Skype-Seminar" zu "keine Ahnung" gibt's alles... oh man. 

Ansonsten finde ich es aktuell tatschlich einfach nur schade, dass ich die letzten gemeinsamen Veranstaltungen mit meinen Freunden nun nicht mehr live erleben werde  :grrrr....:  zumindest kann ich teilweise wieder arbeiten im Moment, zur Abwechslung.

----------


## Dooly

Oh entschuldige Leoline, du hattest das ja schon geschrieben, dass du dich angemeldet hast. 
Ich werde meinen Antrag in den nchsten Tagen abschicken. Unterlagen muss ich sowieso nachreichen. Meine letzte Prfung ist erst nach der Meldefrist. Mir stellen sich ein bisschen die Nackenhaare auf. Ich htte gerne alles direkt alles zusammen persnlich abgegeben. Leute, haltet euch fest, es geht zu schnell! 




> Ansonsten finde ich es aktuell tatschlich einfach nur schade, dass ich die letzten gemeinsamen Veranstaltungen mit meinen Freunden nun nicht mehr live erleben werde  zumindest kann ich teilweise wieder arbeiten im Moment, zur Abwechslung.


Ja, mir geht es genauso. Fr uns ist es ja doch irgendwie das Ende einer ra. Ach ja, ich kann eigentlich alles gut nachempfinden, was du schreibst. 

Lernst du frs Examen oder fr deine Semesterprfungen? Meine Versuche mit dem Lernplan kann man immer noch als Anlaufschwierigkeiten zusammenfassen. :/

----------


## fovea

^^
macht nichts  :Smilie:  Bei uns muss ich die Scheine nicht abgeben, da das unsere Uni freundlicherweise macht.  :Big Grin:  (ein Problem weniger) 

Ich versuche aktuell mich zu sortieren wann ich wie mit dem Lernplan beginne, da vieles ja auch fr unsere Innere BP relevant ist. 
Ein Freund von mir, ist schon komplett durch mit Innere und wiederholt jetzt Neuro. Mal abgesehen vom Semesterstoff, den er schon letzte Woche fertig hatte. Gut, er ist wirklich eine Ausnahme, aber mich setzt das schon leicht unter Druck. :/

Wrdet ihr es empfehlen ber den Lernplan hinaus erstmal alle Amboss-Kapitel zu Innere zu lesen oder nur die Lernplan Kapitel und dann ggf. ergnzen?

----------


## Rikeee

Ich bin mittlerweile auch nur noch genervt. Habe angefangen, frs Examen zu lernen, aber so richtig produktiv ist das nicht. Sonst soll es Montag bei mir mit dem Chirurgieblockpraktikum ziemlich normal weiter gehen (gibt nur vorher nen Abstrich fr jeden und erst nach Ergebnis geht's in den OP). Finde es nur sehr nervig, dass jede Abteilung es anders handhabt (manche Verkrzen z.B. von 10 auf 3 Tage, teilen also die Gruppen auf die Tage auf). 
Bin am Zweitstandort meiner Uni und da merkt man echt die schlechte Kommunikation - beim Dekanat heit es eigentlich, es gibt keine verpflichtende Anwesenheit. Ist hier wohl nicht nicht angekommen. Glaube zwar nicht, dass vor dem Feiertag noch eine Info kommt, aber vielleicht passiert ja noch ein kleines Wunder  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dooly

Oh, morgen ist schon wieder ein Feiertag. 




> Wrdet ihr es empfehlen ber den Lernplan hinaus erstmal alle Amboss-Kapitel zu Innere zu lesen oder nur die Lernplan Kapitel und dann ggf. ergnzen?


Oh neeeee ich mach das nicht. Das sind ca. 300 Karten.

Ich habe beschlossen, dass ich mich darauf verlassen werde, dass der Lernplan wirklich die wichtigsten Themen sehr gut abdeckt und auch didaktisch durchdacht aufgebaut ist. Ich werde mich relativ konsequent an den Lernplan halten. Denke, wie viel man darber hinaus macht, ist von der individuellen Leistungsfhigkeit und vom persnlichen Anspruch an Qualitt/Quantitt abhngig. 

Whrend meiner schwerflligen Lernversuche hab ich gemerkt, dass der Lernplan fr mich okay ist. 
Anfangs hab ich ziemlich viel nachgelesen und auf Links geklickt, genauso, wie ich es whrend der Semester gemacht hab. Z.B. auf Medikamente oder wenn unter "tiologie" zu Grunde liegende Erkrankungen beschrieben sind. 
Die Anzahl der gelesenen Lernkarten/Tag hat wird also jedes Mal mehr, als im Plan vorgesehen, und teilweise so viel zu viel, dass ich zu sehr abgefuckt wurde (zu lange Dauer und zu viel Info) und zu wenig abgespeichert hab. 
Jedenfalls war‘s bei mir aber auch so, dass die meisten Karten, die ich nachgelesen habe, an anderer Stelle im Lernplan vorkommen.

Ich wollte auch Anki mit aufnehmen, aber das scheint mir momentan nicht so effizient zu sein.

Ich hab jetzt Lese-Niveau etabliert, das fr mich bequem ist. Das ist anders und niedriger, als bei den Semesterklausuren. Ich werde das den Mai ber so beibehalten und dann mal ne Zwischenbilanz ziehen. 
Es gibt ein paar Dinge, die ich tausendmal gelesen habe und immer noch nicht kann ...dafr muss ich mir noch was ausdenken. An Meditricks hab ich momentan echt Spa, Neulust.

Ich hab etwas durcheinander gelernt und noch keinen Lerntag komplett fertig gemacht und auch noch gar nicht nach Plan gekreuzt. Aber ich hab seit Januar immer mal an H19 gekreuzt und 53% erreicht  :Heul: Das kann also nur besser werden.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## davo

Dir fehlen also mehr als fnf Monate vor dem Examen nur sieben Prozentpunkte. Was willst du mehr?! Das sind doch echt optimale Voraussetzungen.

----------


## Dooly

Hihihi, danke, lieb von dir. 
Ich hab gedacht ich wr besser.  ::-oopss:  Nur jede zweite Frage richtig zu haben htte ich nicht gedacht.

----------


## davo

Ich finde das ohne gezielte Vorbereitung ziemlich gut. Also nur keine Sorgen.

----------


## Migole

> Ja, mir geht es genauso. Fr uns ist es ja doch irgendwie das Ende einer ra. Ach ja, ich kann eigentlich alles gut nachempfinden, was du schreibst. 
> 
> Lernst du frs Examen oder fr deine Semesterprfungen? Meine Versuche mit dem Lernplan kann man immer noch als Anlaufschwierigkeiten zusammenfassen. :/


Ja richtig :'( geht irgendwie alles abrupt zu Ende gerade. Nach heutigem Stand werde ich wohl noch ein paar einzelne Sachen in Prsenz haben. Das freut mich tatschlich! Auch wenn das feiern und unbeschwert sein dann fehlen wird.

Frs Staatsexamen  ::-oopss:  . Klausuren haben wir zum Glck seit Anfang Januar durch. Habe letzte Woche die ersten vier Ambosstage geschafft und diese Woche werdens wohl auch vier. Im Mai muss ich dann wohl oder bel den Plan nach und nach anpassen, je nachdem wie zeitintensiv die virtuellen Blockpraktika werden.

----------


## Dooly

Oh nice, hoffentlich klappt das gut mit euren Prsenzveranstaltungen. 

Ich erlaub mir noch etwas langsamer zu lernen aber unser Konzept ist hnlich: Hamburger Lernmodell ^^

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Virtuelle BP? Auch was neues  :Big Grin: 
Bei uns soll definitiv die Prsenzlehre wieder starten. Wir mssen jetzt verpflichtend eine Online-Schulung zu Hygiene machen, und mal sehen, wann Prsenz kommt.
Die erste Prfung ist in 2,5 Wochen terminiert. Bei 5 Fchern fehlen immer noch komplett die Ansagen, wie die Prfung laufen soll. Und in einem weiteren kommt dann bald das Referatsthema fr daheim, aber das dauert ja, bis man gengend Themen hat (nicht, dass man da nicht schon 7-8 Wochen Zeit hatte zu berlegen. Noch 5,5 Wochen Semester und noch nichts beiseite geschafft. Und das Referatsthema in Ortho ist auch der Burner.... Da gab es so tolle Themen, aber leider kein Glck gehabt...

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Unsere Uni hat es heute morgen rausgehauen, die kann einen immer wieder berraschen.
Ab 18.5. Prsenzveranstaltungen mglich, und man muss schriftlich besttigen, dass man keinen Kontakt hatte, keine Symptome, usw plus Hygieneschulung. Und dann so im letzten Satz versteckt: Prfungen und Prsenzveranstaltungen knnen sich bis Anfang August ziehen (eigentliches Semesterende ist Mitte Juni, also mal eben ca. 8 Wochen lnger). Mal sehen, wie viele dann statt M2 Freisemester machen, ich wrde es mir definitiv berlegen. Langsam fhlt man sich nur noch auf den Arm genommen.
Und es fehlen immer noch von 4-5 Fchern Prfungsinfos. Ich wiederhole mich, aber es nervt nur noch.

----------


## Shivapriya

Hat jemand von denen, die schon frs M2 im Herbst lernen, Lust auf eine virtuelle Lerngruppe...? Ich merke gerade, dass die Themen, die ich mal mit Freunden besprochen habe, viel besser hngengeblieben sind als alles, was ich nur gelesen und fr mich selbst gelernt habe... auerdem knnte man sich gegenseitig anspornen...!

----------


## Dooly

Ich wei, was du meinst. Ich hab ja meine kleine Lerngruppe und aber das soziale fehlt trotzdem. Die Pausen, zufllige Begegnungen, spontane Treffen, unvermittelte Infos und so was. Das Gute ist, dass mir die Lernerei frs Examen gerade eigentlich Spa macht. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus mit der PJ Anmeldung und mit eurem Wahlfach? Wir haben nicht mehr viel Zeit, um uns anzumelden, aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Ich mochte fast alle Fcher und wenn wir gelost wrden, wre ich mit allem glcklich. Mein Lieblingsfach ist bei uns kein Wahlfach. 
Alternativ stehen Pdiatrie und Neuro ganz oben. Pdiatrie vielleicht ein bisschen mehr, weil ich da mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Fr Neuro spricht, dass ich bereits eine tolle Klinik kennengelernt habe, dass ich mir das fr M3 angenehmer vorstelle, dass ich ggf. fr ein Jahr in der Patientenversorgung Neuro vorziehen wrde. 

Ist hier jemand an etwas exotischem interessiert? Kleines Orchideenfach oder so was wie Pharma?

----------


## fovea

ich habe schon eine virtuelle Lerngruppe. Also mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt die kommenden Monate. Bisher mache ein bisschen was frs Examen, aber eigentlich eher Innere fr die Uni.  :Smilie:  Ansonsten luft nach wie vor sehr wenig in der Uni, was Infos angeht. 

@Dooly ich wrde dir empfehlen das zu machen, was dir Spa macht  :Smilie:  finde beide Alternativen bei dir recht gro von daher musst du entscheiden, was dir im M3 mehr liegen wrde. Denke ich wrde mich spontan fr Neuro entscheiden, aber auch nur weil ich das besser gelernt habe als Pd  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dooly

Ist bei uns unimig dasselbe. Mich belastet das Unwissen aber nicht. Wir haben wenigstens ne relative Sicherheit, dass es bei ner Klausur bleibt. Ich lerne wie immer und das wars. 

Spa machen mir beide Fcher. Ich hab im Kopf, dass Kinder relativ beliebt ist und es da sinnvoll sein soll, sich bereits im PJ dahin zu orientieren. Schade dass man Innere und Chirurgie nicht abwhlen kann. Mein Wunsch PJ wre Neuro, Pd und irgendwas exotisches um es auch mal gemacht zu haben.  :Grinnnss!: 

Hast du schon gewhlt? Nach welchen Kriterien habt ihr euch entschieden?

----------


## fovea

^^
ich wrde es auch in Ordnung finden, wenn man sich zwischen Innere und Chirurgie entscheiden msste. Naja bleibt wohl Wunschdenken. 
Ich habe mich fr Augenheilkunde entschieden (Platz aber noch nicht sicher, weil ich es nicht an der Heimatuni machen will), weil es mit den Stellen u.U. schwierig wird. Meine Zweitwahl ist Ansthesie  :Smilie:  Habe in beiden Fchern gute Famus gemacht und hatte Spa  :Smilie:  Von daher verstehe ich dein Problem  :Big Grin:  Vielleicht mache ich dann am Ende was ganz anderes. Gyn oder Derma. Ich bin aber auch eher jemand fr kleinere Fcher  :Big Grin:  keine Ahnung warum, macht mir auch mehr Spa zu lernen.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Exotische Fcher sind bei mir raus  :Big Grin:  mein Horror wre ja im M3 Klinische Chemie oder Patho zu bekommen  ::-oopss: 
@ dooly, was wre denn dein Traumfach?

Wir mssen jetzt doch BP Allgemeinmedizin machen, obwohl die Allgemeinmediziner das schon abgesagt hatten, da es nicht zu leisten wre. Jetzt mssen 100 Studenten durchgeschleust werden mit je 5 Tagen, das drfte sich schon gut einen Monat ziehen.
Und es kommen noch einige andere Veranstaltungen dazu und Stand jetzt hat meine Gruppe frhestens im Juni die Prsenzveranstaltungen, vermutlich eher auch im Juli. Da halt im Juni noch die Klausuren sind, wird es wohl noch mehrere Wochen gehen. Ich wollte ja noch freiwillig je 14 Tage famulieren, Pd und Arbeitssmedizin, aber das wird wohl langsam schwierig.
Unsere M2-Kandidaten sind mehr als sauer und unser Dekanat wird glaube ich gerade mit E-Mails bombardiert. Stand jetzt sind nur 2 Monate am Stck gesichert frei und vorher knnen immer noch Veranstaltungen kommen.

----------


## Bonnerin

Krass. Bei uns kam gestern eine Rundmail (an alle Klinik-Studierenden, da sind wir PJler offiziell auch im Verteiler), dass das BP Allgemeinmediziin explizit nicht stattfinden wird. Das wollte unser Institut fr Hausarztmedizin eigentlich unbedingt, aber in einem Schulterschluss von Studierenden und Lehrrzten ist das jetzt gekippt worden.

Interessanterweise sollen die BP in Innere (3. klin.), Ansthesie, Ortho/Unfall, Chirurgie und Uro (alle 4. klin.) jetzt in Zweiergruppen stattfinden. Die anderen Fcher bleiben Online-Veranstaltungen. Auch ein klinisches Wahlfach soll wieder mglich sein. Ist ein riesiges Chaos irgendwie. Prfungstermine stehen noch keine fest bei uns.

Unrelated: Ich htte tatschlich nichts gegen Klinische Chemie im 4. Fach gehabt, der Kurs war bei uns sehr gut und irgendwie mag ich das Fach.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Bei uns ist BP Innere normal 5 Tage auf einer interdisziplinren Ausbildungsstation, das wurde auf 1 Tag gekrzt.
Unsere 10 Tage BP Allgemeinmedizin (wren fr mich nur 8 Tage wegen Osterfeiertagen gewesen) nur auf 5 Tage, die Relation ist nicht erkennbar. Zumal ich mich frage, wie die Praxen das leisten sollen, Ausrstung zur Verfgung stellen und dasn bedeutet fr die Praxen 3-4 Wochen am STck jede Woche einen neuen Studenten.
Wir mssen fr einen Patientenbericht einen Tag auf die Ortho-Station gehen, auch wieder 100 Studenten. Bin gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis da dann die Quarantne Leute trifft.
Palli findet auch eine Prsenzveranstaltung auf Station statt, und da sie nicht alle so schnell schaffen, wird das wohl die erste Prfung, die nach unserem offiziellem Semesterende stattfindet.
Und es fehlen auch immer noch Termine bei uns, aber wir bekommen 3 Wochen Vorlauf. Das heit aber halt mit jedme Tag der verstreicht, kann es nur spter werden.

----------


## Dooly

Glckwunsch Leoline, dass du dich schon entschieden hast. Drck dir die Daumen, dass das mit dem Platz klappt. 

Choranaptyxis, am liebsten htte ich Humangenetik. Hab dort ne Famulatur gemacht und fand das rundum perfekt. Viele Kinder, aber auch gerne Erwachsene. Das Ma an Patientenkontakt ist ebenfalls bestens fr mich. 
Relativ unbekannterweise knnte ich mir auch Mibi, Umweltmedizin, Arbeitsmedizin, Rechtsmedizin oder so was vorstellen. Pharmakologie sogar auch, wenn man da mit Probanden arbeiten knnte, wie in CROs ... 
Klichi fand ich als Fach mega, aber das wrde ich als F eher nicht wollen. So was gutes  was kann man bei uns nicht whlen und somit auch nicht als Losfach bekommen. 
Und du? 

Wir mussten Allgemeinmedizin wie gehabt machen. Ganz normal in den Praxen aber viele Corona-Jobs wurden auch anerkannt.

----------


## h3nni

> Pharmakologie sogar auch, wenn man da mit Probanden arbeiten knnte, wie in CROs ...


Zum FA fr klinische Pharma gehrt das doch dazu? Es gibt ja PharmTox und klin. Pharma. Soweit ich wei, ist beim zweiten Mitwirkung an Studien ntig.

----------


## Bonnerin

https://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/fi..._MWBO-2018.pdf

Siehe hier.
Beim FA fr klinische Pharmakologie ergibt sich unter anderem folgendes:
Klinische Prfung von Arzneimitteln und Medizinprodukten
- Planung und Erstellung von Prfplnen, Durchfhrung der Studien, statistische Auswertung bzw. Bewertung der Ergebnisse klinischer Prfungen der Phase I bis IV 8; davon 
- Durchfhrung von Studien Phase I/II: 4
- Durchfhrung von randomisierten kontrollierten Studien(RCT): 2

----------


## Dooly

Danke Leute. Pharma spielt eher auf der B-Seite mit, es passte nur als Beispiel, welche Art Fcher mir gefallen. Pharma knnte ich allerdings als Wahlfach nehmen. ^^

----------


## Dooly

Unser H20 Lernplan ist jetzt online ^^ 
https://next.amboss.com/de/courses/-f0DK2
https://www.amboss.com/media/de/m2-lernplan-h20

----------


## Migole

Japp. Virtuelle BP :-P da drfen wir dann statt Prsenz verschiedene Aufgaben bearbeiten. Arztbriefe schreiben, Fragen beantworten, sowas. Ist eher so mittelmig cool und vor allem in Chirurgie wirklich extrem aufwndig.
Aber im Prsenz BP htten wir wohl auch nicht viel gelernt, von daher...
Manche Fcher (HNO zb) haben dafr richtig gute Onlinekurse mit Videos, virtuellen Fallsimulationen und sowas. 

Ich habe dementsprechend gerade den Lernplan unterbrochen und arbeite erstmal die Pflicht ab. Aber ich denke das sollte alles ganz gut hinhauen. 

PJ-Portal steht bei uns jetzt auch an. Ich will ein kleines Fach mit wenigen Pltzen haben und habe echt etwas Schiss dass das knapp wird  :Blush:  aber schon etwas absurd wie nah das PJ pltzlich ist

----------


## fovea

Ich habe mir schonmal Anki runtergeladen. Mal gucken, ob und wie ich es benutzen werde. Vielleicht fr bestimme Medikamente und Syndrome.  :Smilie:  
Ich finde es total bld, dass nicht alle Unis im PJ-Portal sind. Es wrde vieles sehr viel einfacher machen..Werde mich da dann im Juni dort registrieren  :Smilie:

----------


## Dooly

Kennst du das Kieler Basisdeck? 
Ich kenne Anki schon lange aber. Hab ein paar Karten selber gemacht, viele bernommen, aber alles nie benutzt. 

Migole, es ist echt krass wie schnell das alles pltzlich geht. Ich hab im Februar in meiner Famulatur noch so oft bers PJ und Examen gesagt ach erst im Herbst und es hat sich auch so angefhlt wie dauert noch. Zum Jahreswechsel hab ich mich mit jemanden darber unterhalten, wann ich das Studium beende und die Erkenntnis, dass es noch fast 2 Jahre sind, hat mich ein bisschen erschrocken, dass ich an den Fingern nachzhlen wollte, ob ich ein paar Jahre Dornrschenschlaf hatte. 
Und jetzt berholen die Ereignisse mein Gefhl. M2 Anmeldung, PJ Anmeldung ...das heit in sptestens 2 Wochen sind alle Weichen in Richtung Ausfahrt von der Uni gestellt. 

PJ Entscheidung hab ich auf nchste Woche verschoben. Dieses Wochenende mach ich frei ^^

----------


## fovea

@Dooly jap, das habe ich schon runtergeladen.  :Smilie:  Ich wollte wie gesagt nicht zu allem eine Karte machen. Gerade bei Pharma habe ich schon meine Tabellen ggf. eben Zytostatika oder Antibiotika. 

Habe jetzt die Woche angefangen die Exanina zu kreuzen, die nicht im Lernplan sind. Teilweise bin ich berrascht, was ich alles schon gelernt habe und sicher beantworten kann. Dann wieder die Momente wo ich mich frage, warum ich das jetzt nicht wei xD weil zu einfach und "und sollte man jetzt eigentlich wissen". Naja bin mal gespannt wie sich die Fragen noch verndert.

----------


## Dooly

Ich hab in der letzten Woche viele Sachen aus der Vorklinik weggeschmissen. Ich hatte sehr viel (gefhlt alles) an sitzengebliebene Freundinnen/Kommilitonen weitergegeben und trotzdem hab ich noch so viel Kram. Damals hab ich noch vllig anders gelernt, als heute. Viel grndlicher, viel aufwendiger. Auch mit vielen Karteikarten, die ich recht effizient benutzt habe. Krass find ich jedes Mal, wenn ich Zeug aus der Vorklinik sehe, was wir damals eigentlich schon alles mal gehrt und gelernt haben, ich aber total vergessen hab. 

hahaha dieses „sollte man jetzt eigentlich wissen“ Gefhl kennt bestimmt jeder. XD Bei mir nimmt das jetzt auch immer mehr zu, weil ich weiterhin schlecht kreuze aber immer fter denke „fuck, die schei Xxx Karte haste jetzt schon tausendmal gelesen“ hahaha.

----------


## fovea

^^
mir ist es extrem schwer gefallen meine persnlichen Aufzeichnungen wegzuschmeien, aber im ehrlich zu sein, habe ich mir meine Anatomie Zsf nie nochmal angeschaut. Da waren die Lernkarten von smartmedix wirklich eine sinnvolle Investition. Momentan habe ich nur noch ein Chemiebuch, welches keiner haben will. Das werde ich wohl verschenken, sowie noch einige Patho-Lernkarten. Sind mir einfach zu schade fr den Mll. 

Wei hier jemand wie das mit falschen Fragen bei amboss ist, wenn ich die nochmal kreuze. Also werden die dann in der Statistik einfach unter richtig sortiert oder gibt es da noch eine genauere Aufteilung nach wie oft ich eine Frage falsch hatte usw. Will mich halt ungern selbst bescheien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dooly

Ich wei es leider nicht. Ich hab mich fr das Amboss Tutorial fr Erstis eingetragen. Am zweiten Tag gehts wohl ums Kreuzen und ich hoffe, ich kann danach ein bisschen mehr mit der Auswertung anfangen. 
Hast du deine Statistik vorm Lernplan zurckgesetzt? 

Hier im Forum hab ich an andere Stellen folgendes gelernt: 



> Wie zuerst: Ob die allererste Beantwortung einer bestimmten Frage richtig oder falsch war.
> Wie zuletzt: das Gleiche bei deinem letzten Kreuzen der Frage.

----------


## Annir

Bei uns geht's auch alles kreuz und quer gerade durchs Semester, M2 Anmeldung, pj-Anmeldung... Mir geht das alles zu schnell  :Big Grin: 

So langsam mache ich mir Gedanken, wie ich mit Amboss am besten lernen werde. Tipps gibt's hier ja viele, aber was fr einen selbst am besten klappt, muss man eben individuell sehen. An die, die scheinbar sogar bereits mit dem Lernplan angefangen haben (Respekt!): wie macht ihr es? Schreibt ihr Dinge raus? Und wie plant ihr Wiederholungen? Ich persnlich mag Anki nicht wirklich. Ich mchte lieber gezielt an Tag Y zustzlich zu den Lernkarten des Tages noch Lernkarten von Tag X wiederholen. Allerdings frage ich mich da, was ein guter Abstand ist, damit man Dinge nicht mehr nur wei, weil man sie gerade erst gelesen hat... Perfekt fnde ich 5 Tage Abstand zwischen lernen und wiederholen, weil ich dann hinten raus bis zu den Generalproben fertig wre... Aber ich wei nicht, ob der Abstand nicht besser lnger sein msste und schon bin ich total verunsichert, ob diese Art, zu wiederholen, dann was bringen wrde... Den Lernplan starten werde ich irgendwann im Juni, da ich noch ein paar freie Tage einbauen will bzw
noch welche fr den Scheinerwerb brauche. Bis dahin kann ich also noch berlegen.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Erste Klausur diese Woche geschafft, fehlen noch 5, von denen 3 immer noch keinen Termin haben  :Big Grin: 
Immerhin ist eine Hausarbeit so gut wie fertig, die andere ist immerhin gedanklich schon am Werk ;)

Unsere BP Einteilung ist raus. Ich hatte mich fr eine auswrtige Praxis vorangemeldet, um nicht gelost zu werden. Im Nachhinein definitiv die richtige Entscheidung. Meine Wunschpraxis war zwar schon vergeben, aber so habe ich eine gut erreichbare gewhlt und bekommen. Teils wurde die auswrtigen Praxen auch verlost, wenn sich keiner vorangemeldet hatte, und manch eine hat keine PNV Anbindung, bei anderen bruchte ich ber 1h, so ist es mir lieber und da wurden auch Leute hingelost.
Und der Super-Gau ist, dass es nicht gengend Pltze gibt. Heit also, manche Studenten haben keinen Platz bekommen und mssen warten, ob Praxen noch Pltze melden. Und da komplett gelost wurde, drfte es auch M2-Kandidaten geben, die jetzt noch darauf hoffen mssen, mglichst bald noch einen Platz zu bekommen.

----------


## Dooly

> An die, die scheinbar sogar bereits mit dem Lernplan angefangen haben (Respekt!): wie macht ihr es? Schreibt ihr Dinge raus? Und wie plant ihr Wiederholungen? Ich persnlich mag Anki nicht wirklich. Ich mchte lieber gezielt an Tag Y zustzlich zu den Lernkarten des Tages noch Lernkarten von Tag X wiederholen. Allerdings frage ich mich da, was ein guter Abstand ist, damit man Dinge nicht mehr nur wei, weil man sie gerade erst gelesen hat... Perfekt fnde ich 5 Tage Abstand zwischen lernen und wiederholen, weil ich dann hinten raus bis zu den Generalproben fertig wre... Aber ich wei nicht, ob der Abstand nicht besser lnger sein msste und schon bin ich total verunsichert, ob diese Art, zu wiederholen, dann was bringen wrde...


Ich lerne tatschlich schon mit dem Lernplan.

Die Lernkarten wiederhole ich je nach Bedarf abschnittweise im Rahmen des Kreuzens. Wenn ich ein Thema gelesen und verstanden habe, aber trotzdem falsch kreuze, dann lese ich den Abschnitt auf der Karte noch mal nach. Das funktioniert mega bequem direkt aus der Kreuzsession heraus. Manche Dinge sind's immer wieder, dann nehme ich das als Anki-Karte auf. Mal schauen, ob ich das auch noch irgendwie verwerte oder nicht. Jedenfalls ist es mit C&P schnell gemacht, daher mach ich's einfach. Ich hab seit der Klinik auch schon nicht mit Anki gelernt. brigens auch nichts rausgeschrieben, daher mach ich das jetzt auch nicht wieder, wie in der Vorklinik. 

Auerdem habe ich mittlerweile die Amboss Tabellen, solch schwach-haftende Tesa Bapperl, zwei halb freigerumte Wnde. Da wollte ich die Themen aufkleben, die ich immer wieder falsch mache. Ich kleb einfach echt gern was auf, wie ein Kleinkind. :/ Das hab ich zum Physikum auch schon gemacht, das hat sich fr mich ein bisschen bewhrt.
Ich mag neben den Tabellen die bersichtsbilder und Flussdiagramme ganz gerne. Wenn mir etwas richtig gut gefllt, dann speichere ich mir das Bild und drucke es vielleicht spter auch mal aus. 

Die Kreuzsessions wollte ich wiederholen aber da hab ich auch noch keinen richtigen Weg gefunden. Ich habe folgende Dinge ausprobiert, die aber alle nix sind:
- Am Folgetag, die "nur falschen" wiederholen
- Die komplette Session nach knapp ner Woche wiederholen
- Die komplette Session nach ca. 3 Wochen wiederholen 
Ich erreiche dann sehr hohe Prozentwerte, die aber noch keinen Lernerfolg widerspiegeln. Vor allem kreuze ich etwas freudlos und unkonzentriert unterwegs, auf der Arbeit, beim Chillen ...eigentlich lern ich dabei also auch nicht viel. Ich werd das mit den Kreuzwiederholungen wesentlich spter einbauen. Aktuell plane ich komplette Innere Sessions erst zu wiederholen, wenn ich bei Pdiatrie bin. 
Aktuell kreuzen wir auch gemeinsam in der Lerngruppe. Wir beantworten die Fragen abwechselnd und kommentieren jede Antwortmglichkeit. Das machen wir natrlich auch nicht fr jede Session, das dauert zu lang. Momentan macht es Spa und ich kann das weiterempfehlen. 

Du brauchst jetzt auch noch gar nicht so sicher zu sein, wie du lernen wirst. Die meisten von uns machen das ja zum ersten Mal. Du kannst es einfach ausprobieren. Wenn du es 4 Wochen mit einer Methode versuchst und dann doch etwas an der Strategie nderst, hast du ja trotzdem schon 4 Wochen gelernt. Ich glaube, man kann durch optimiertes Lernen zwar sehr viel mehr rausholen aber total falsch machen kann man fast nur, wenn man nicht lernt. Die definitive Auflsung bekommen wir eh erst nach dem M2. 

@Choranaptyxis war das ne Online Klausuren? Wie lief's? So sehr es bei uns die ersten Klausuren anscheinend geschenkt gab, so hrt man mittlerweile schon einiges schlechtes von den Online Klausuren. Sehr anspruchsvoll, wenig Zeit, so was.
Zu meiner Klausur in 3 Wochen wurde auch bis jetzt noch nichts gesagt.

----------


## Annir

> Hast du deine Statistik vorm Lernplan zurckgesetzt?


Sollte man das tun? Ist das nicht irgendwo eine Verflschung, weil die Statistik dann davon ausgeht, man kreuzt wirklich jede Frage zum ersten Mal? 

Ansonsten danke fr deine Tipps. Wahnsinn, so viel, wie du schon durchprobiert hast, scheinst du ja echt schon gut dabei zu sein. Aber wahrscheinlich auch, weil du noch Klausuren hast, oder? Ich finds schon gedanklich viel zu frh, in ca 2 Wochen anzufangen, oh man. 

Eigentlich wre so langsam auch mal Zeit fr einen eigenen Thread, oder  :Smilie:  gefhlt tummeln sich ja schon einige Examenskandidaten hier.. 

@Choranaptyxis Wow, super, Glckwunsch! Das ist doch mal ein Anfang! Die Umstnde deiner Klausur wrden mich aber auch mal interessieren  :Big Grin:  Das mit dem BP klingt auch etwas chaotisch...

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Nein, mndliche Prsenprfung, eigentlich sehr gut organisiert.
Nur der erste Block dieses Semester wurde geprft, der zweite kommt erst im Juni dran. Drei Prfer, Prfungsstart verschoben getaktet um Gangkontakt zu vermeiden, unter 15 min Kontakt inklusive andauerndem Durchlften in der Wechselzeit. Warten vor dem Gebude, und der Vorgnger gibt sozusagen beim rausgehen die Erlaubnis frs reingehen.
Es wurde vorher gesagt, man werde sehr freundlich prfen (und ist sonst auch so), so war es auch. Anstatt erst Fragen zu Patienten aus dem BP und dann einen Fall zu stellen, hat man 2 Flle gezogen. Es hie zwar, nur Themen aus den VL und Seminaren, dem war aber nicht ganz so. Da gab es dann 1-2 die richtig Pech hatten und 2 Themen gezogen hatten, die nicht behandelt wurden, aber durchgefallen ist definitiv keiner.

Nchste Woche ist Schmerzmedizin, auch mndlich. Wie genau das strukturiert ist, da normal auch BP Patienten als Grundlage dienen, kam noch nicht. Darauf die Woche Arbeitsmedizin Prfung, entweder Prsenz oder online, Gruppenprsentation mit Rckfragen zum Thema, und noch Rechtsmedizin Prsenz MC.

----------


## WackenDoc

Bei Fragen zur Arbeitsmedizin- gerne Fragen (ggf. einfach ne PN schicken-ich bin ja nicht immer in diesem Thread).
Als Tipp: In der Arbeitsmedizin ist es sehr wichtig, die rechtliche Systematik dahinter verstanden zu haben. Und nicht in den Details verzetteln- z.b. wird keiner von einem Studenten verlangen, dass er die letzte BK mit 3 Meldungen und einer Anerkennung auswendig zu knnen. Lieber verstanden haben, was eine Berufskrankheit ist, wo man nachlesen kann, was die hufigen sind. 
Die wichtigesten Verfahren kennen (Berufkrankheitenanzeige, Hautarztverfahren).

Ich weiss nicht, ob die nicht mal Bilder (z.B. von ner Maurerkrtze oder Rntgenbilder einer Asbestose) zeigen. Das schne ist, dass das komplett bersichtlich ist und sich gut lernen lsst.

https://www.kompendium-arbeitsmedizi...uefungsfragen/ Hier gibt es eine Sammlung an Prfungsfragen (die sind aber fr den Facharzt gedacht und man muss das auch nicht alles auswndig knnen). Das Gute ist, dass die speziell fr mndliche Prfungen ausgelegt sind und man das antworten ben kann.

----------


## Dooly

> Sollte man das tun? Ist das nicht irgendwo eine Verflschung, weil die Statistik dann davon ausgeht, man kreuzt wirklich jede Frage zum ersten Mal?


Nein, keine Ahnung ob man das sollte. Denke auch eher nicht.🤔 Wenn das jemand gemacht htte, knnten wir die Auswertung vielleicht besser verstehen. Wenn ich nchste Woche brauchbare News von der Amboss Ersti-Schulung hab, schreib ich das hier. ^^




> Wahnsinn, so viel, wie du schon durchprobiert hast, scheinst du ja echt schon gut dabei zu sein.


Das wirkt aufgeschrieben nur so aufgeblht viel. Das Schreiben des Postings hat lnger gedauert, als das Lernen. 😁
Ich hab auch erst vor etwa 3 Wochen angefangen und alles sehr entzerrt. Auer Wiederholungskreuzen hab ich diese Woche z.B. nichts gemacht. Wahrscheinlich werde ich bis zum Wochenende nur 2 Lerntage machen. Es gab brigens trotzdem auch schon einen Tag, an dem ich zwei Lerntage an einem Echtag gemacht. Momentan ist da keine Routine drin. 




> Eigentlich wre so langsam auch mal Zeit fr einen eigenen Thread, oder  gefhlt tummeln sich ja schon einige Examenskandidaten hier..


Ja stimmt! Wir schreiben zwar nicht viel aber wir sind die einzigen, die hier schreiben. 

@Choranaptyxis Danke fr den Bericht. Mndliche Prfungen sind bei uns so unpopulr, dass wir im Normalfall keine haben. Darum wrde mich ne mndliche Prfung ein bisschen stressen, obwohl bei uns wohl fast alle auch freundlich und wohlwollend wren. Sind mndliche Prfungen bei euch ein gngiges Format? 😱

----------


## Choranaptyxis

@Wacken danke fr das Angebot. Letztendlich muss man nicht wirklich was dafr tun. Wir hatten Karpaltunnelsyndrom als Thema (mit einigen Vorgaben was wir machen mssen), haben da einen Fragebogen zur Frherkennung bzw Primrprvention entwickelt und mssen das sozusagen als Arbeitsmediziner prsentieren (Empfnger sind dann verschiedene Firmen). Mal schauen, ob es ein Verkaufsschlager wird. Die Rckfragen gehen nur auf unser Thema ein und zhlen maximal 10% der Note. Abstract dazu ist schon eingereicht, geht also nur noch um die Bewertung der Prsentation und der Vortragsweise (und eben diese 1-2 Rckfragen pro Person).
Letztendlich haben wir also wenig im Hinblick auf Arbeitsmedizin gelernt (nur die TOP-Regel beherrsche ich gut  :Big Grin:  ), aber immerhin muss man sich keine Gedanken ums Bestehen machen. Vielleicht schaue ich mir nochmal an, wie eine Berufskrankheit angezeigt wird etc, aber das ist dann eher fr mich selbst.
Nur dass der Prfer vermutlich (wenn Sie denn mal fertig wird) meine Diss begutachtet, bleibt da im Hinterkopf  :Big Grin:  Aber ob er das dann noch wei  :hmmm...: 

Mndliche Prfungen sind bei uns im 5.Jahr hufig, ansonsten glaube ich nur Sozialmedizin und wissenschaftliches Arbeiten im 3.Jahr. Arbeits-, Schmerz-, Allgemein- und Notfallmedizin htte ich eigentlich mndlich (ich glaube in den anderen beidne Blcken sind auch noch 1-2 mndliche Prfungen). Notfallmedizin wird das erste Mal eine MC Klausur, das ist uns allen eher unrecht (weil natrlich keine Altfragen etc vorhanden sind). Vorher war es da auch eine Fallbesprechung, die Flle hatte man grtenteils und konnte sie vorbereiten (also so etwas wie MI, Verbrennung, Polytrauma bei VU...), das war also vlt nicht super einfach, aber gut bestehbar. Da unsere Ansthesisten beide Fcher betreuen, und die MC Klausur Ansthesie tricky ist, trgt das nicht zur Entspannung bei. Mal davon abgesehen, dass da immer noch einige Vorlesungsaufzeichnungen fehlen (nach 11 Wochen Semester).

Die Online-Seminare sind erst in einem Monat fr meine Seminargruppe, also zieht es sich. Stand jetzt tippe ich auf Mitte/Ende Juli, bis das Semester vorbei ist. Je nach Klausurentermin werde ich auch erst dann Blockpraktikum machen. Teile mir die Praxis mit einer Freundin, die M2 schreibt (es sind immer 2 Studenten pro Praxis) und wir haben beiden die gleichen 2 Wochen Mitte Juni keine Veranstaltungen, da ist die Praxis eine Woche zu, also nimmt sie die andere Woche. Mit den Prsenzterminen danach kann ich also frhestens Ende Juni BP machen, aber natrlich nur, wenn keine Klausuren sind. Und es fehlen halt noch 3 Klausuren, mal schauen, wie die terminiert sind.

----------


## WackenDoc

Achso- ich glaube, mit deiner Einschtzung hast du recht- leicht verdient, aber nicht wirklich was gelernt.

Ja, damit es wenigstens etwas bringt- lies die vielleicht nochmal die rechtlichen Hintergrnde von Berufskrankheiten durch. Warum das bei Karpaltunnelsyndrom mit der Anerkennung oft schwierig ist. Was fr Pflichten der "normale" Arzt bezglich der Meldung hat. TOP im Bezug auf Karpaltunnelsyndrom durchgehen (falls Nachfragen kommen und war ja Teil von eurer Aufgabe).

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Das werde ich machen  :Smilie:  Und da ich auch die prventiven Manahmen prsentiere, werde ich da definitiv etwas zu wissen. Aber fr unsere 3er Gruppe haben wir 9 Minuten Prsentationszeit, also das ist eh so eine halbe pro-forma Prfung.
Danke fr die Anmerkungen  :Smilie:

----------


## fovea

@Dooly  jap ich habe meine Statistik zurckgesetzt. Hatte das irgenwann mal bei den Ehemaligen gelesen, dass das viele frs Examen machen. Ich hatte fr ein paar Semesterklausuren mit amboss zT gekreuzt und da das jetzt ein bisschen her ist, habe ich demnach auch nicht mehr den Wissensstand. Wre also bld, wenn amboss mir anzeigt, dass ich Epilepsie mega gut kann und das aktuell aber nicht mehr so mega ist. Danke, dass du das nachgeschaut hast im Forum!  :Smilie:  
Bei mir geht am Montag das Allgemeinmedizin BP los..bin mal gespannt wie das so werden wird.  :Big Grin:

----------


## WackenDoc

Ach ich glaube wenn du sowas sagst wie: "bei den prventiven Manahmen sollte man wie immer das (S)TOP- Prinzip anwenden...." hat die Gruppe schon gut gepunktet. So hnlich bei den verschiedenen Prventionsarten (primr bis quartr)- nimmst halt das was passt. Was nicht zutrifft, muss man ja nicht ausfhrlich behandeln. 
Wenn es noch reinpasst, dass die Grundlage (auch fr den Fragebogen) die Gefhrdungsbeurteilung ist und Erkenntnisse aus dem Bogen wieder in die GB einflieen.
Da kann man auch gut die Zustndigkeiten sortieren Arbeitgber, Betriebsarzt, Unfallversicherungstrger...
Und wenn ihr es zeitlich irgendwie hin bekommt, die Grundlage fr eine arbeitsmed. Vorsorge fr idese Belastung zu erwhnen (gibt mehrere Mglichkeiten  :hmmm...:  ) habt ihr das wirklich von allen Seiten beleuchtet (und auch selber was gelernt)

----------


## Dooly

Keine Ursache, ich hatte mich erinnert, dass diese Erklrung gepostet wurde und konnte sie daher ganz schnell gezielt raussuchen. 
Viel Spa im Allgemeinmedizin BP. Ich hatte das im September. Hatte echt null Bock drauf und auch die Hausarzt-Famulatur in einer Kinderpraxis gemacht. Letztendlich war das so unfassbar nice da, ich htte tatschlich freiwillig noch zwei Wochen bleiben wollen. Die haben sich dort immer so viel Zeit fr mich genommen, dass sie vermutlich heilfroh waren, als sie mich wieder los waren. XD

----------


## fovea

die Neuigkeiten berschlagen sich momentan... 
Also mein Allgemeinmedizin Praktikum hat ein bisschen chaotisch begonnen. Gut, ist auch eine riesen Praxis und total viel los. Die wussten halt nicht mal, ob ich eine oder zwei Wochen da bin. Habe jetzt mit dem Arzt ausgemacht, dass ich zwei Wochen vormittags komme. Man muss mind. 30 Stunden in zwei Wochen machen und das haut locker hin. Ansonsten viel gesehen, aber jetzt auch nicht gro anders als bei meiner Famu. 
Ansonsten haben sich bei uns die Klausurtermine gendert. Wir schreiben jetzt alles in einer Woche und da dann 4 in zwei Tagen...joa so kann man es auch machen. Immerhin wird nix nach Hinten verschoben!
Dann hat sich mein Prfer fr die Innere BP Prfung gemeldet...schn Nephro. Genau das was mir am wenigsten liegt. Ich muss es positiv sehen, so kann ich Nephro nochmal ordentlich lernen, ist ja im Examensplan eher kurz drin. Ansonsten mssen wir aber von den anderen Inneren Fchern auch einiges drauf haben...

----------


## Migole

Wir hatten gestern unsere letzte Prsenzveranstaltung des Studiums und mit dem Onlinekram bin ich auch zum grten Teil durch. Ganz komisches Gefhl irgendwie  :Blush:  

Meine Amboss Statistik habe ich nicht zurck gesetzt da ich tatschlich seit der Vorklinik nicht mehr da gekreuzt habe. Sehr motiviert also :P inwiefern ich wiederhole wei ich auch noch nicht... gefhlt sind die schon gelernten Innere Themen so schnell wieder vergessen wie sie gelernt waren. Die Kreuzergebnisse sind dementsprechend... aber es stimmt bisher definitiv was alle immer sagen: es ist sooo viel entspannter als beim Physikum. 

PJ Wahl sollte zu 99% safe sein  :Grinnnss!:  was fr ein Nervenkitzel mit dem PJ Portal... lediglich meine Tertialreihenfolge musste ich aufgrund der Verfgbarkeit ndern. 

Eure BP Orga hrt sich wirklich nicht schn an. Da war meine Uni ja top organisiert im Vergleich... immer nur 24 Leute die parallel das selbe BP haben und damit immer genug Praxen in der Nhe. Wobei hier Pandemiebedingt eh kein AllgemeinmedBP in Prsenz stattfindet. Allgemein wurde alles mit Patientenkontakt untersagt.

----------


## Dooly

Unser BP Innere hat im Hinblick auf nachhaltiges Wissen fr M2 sowieso nichts gebracht. Bei uns wrs total schnuppe in welcher Klinik man landet. Die haben uns immer gefragt, was wir machen wollen. Ich war zweimal auf der Hmatoonko und erinnere mich, dass wir EKGs, BGAs und krperliche Untersuchung bzw. M3 Simulation gemacht haben. Einen Tag hatte ich wegen ner Terminkollision in eine andere Gruppe in die Nephro getauscht und da gings auch um BGAs. Gemerkt hab ich mir inhaltlich nichts. 🙄

Zu meiner Klausur gibt es nach wie vor keine Infos, das Institut schweigt. Es hat seit Semesterbeginn wchentlich verkndet, dass die Modalitten sofort mitgeteilt wrden, sobald sie feststehen, aber seit etwa 2-3 Wochen ist Sendepause. 
Find es brigens ganz gut mehrere Klausuren in einer Session zu schreiben. Das wurde bei uns schon vor einigen Jahren eingefhrt und ich erinnere mich, dass diejenigen, die damals am Ende ihres Studiums umgestellt wurden, noch sehr emprt waren. Ich hab die Klinik, mit ihren 100 Klausuren/Semester gar nicht anders kennengelernt und die Vorstellung, dass ich fr jede Klausur einzeln htte anrcken mssen, ist tzend. 

M2 Lernen macht mir immer noch Spa, Kreuzen klappt immer noch nicht so gut. Allerdings fhlt es sich immer besser an. Vorhin hab ich meine Kreuzsession mit 55% abgeschlossen und war total berrascht. Ich hatte das Gefhl, dass es viel besser lief, als die Tage und ich schon viel mehr wissentlich und nicht nur glcklich richtig beantwortet hab. Aber die Quote ist irgendwie immer noch die gleiche. 🤷🏻*♀️ 
Ach so, ich hab mir das Amboss Tutorial angeguckt! Das war ne Youtube Live Session und die kann auch jetzt noch bei youtube geguckt werden. Ich hab tatschlich was neues gelernt: Man kann in der Kreuzsession im Fragentext markieren. Wusstet ihr das? Bei mir klappt es nur am Computer und nicht in den Mobilversionen. Einfach wie immer mit der Maus markieren und dann wirds gelb. 

Migole, wie lief die Prsenzveranstaltung? Bei meinem PJ ist noch nichts klar. Ich werd mich am 8.6. auch als Externe mit dem PJ Portal auseinandersetzen mssen. 

Hach ja, ich hab so ne Post-Uni-Schwermtigkeit ☹️

----------


## Ragnar

> Wir hatten gestern unsere letzte Prsenzveranstaltung des Studiums und mit dem Onlinekram bin ich auch zum grten Teil durch. Ganz komisches Gefhl irgendwie  
> 
> Meine Amboss Statistik habe ich nicht zurck gesetzt da ich tatschlich seit der Vorklinik nicht mehr da gekreuzt habe. Sehr motiviert also :P inwiefern ich wiederhole wei ich auch noch nicht... gefhlt sind die schon gelernten Innere Themen so schnell wieder vergessen wie sie gelernt waren. Die Kreuzergebnisse sind dementsprechend... aber es stimmt bisher definitiv was alle immer sagen: es ist sooo viel entspannter als beim Physikum. 
> 
> PJ Wahl sollte zu 99% safe sein  was fr ein Nervenkitzel mit dem PJ Portal... lediglich meine Tertialreihenfolge musste ich aufgrund der Verfgbarkeit ndern. 
> 
> Eure BP Orga hrt sich wirklich nicht schn an. Da war meine Uni ja top organisiert im Vergleich... immer nur 24 Leute die parallel das selbe BP haben und damit immer genug Praxen in der Nhe. Wobei hier Pandemiebedingt eh kein AllgemeinmedBP in Prsenz stattfindet. Allgemein wurde alles mit Patientenkontakt untersagt.


Inwiefern wird das Lernen frs M2 entspannter empfunden als frs Physikum? Kann mir das irgendwie gar nicht recht vorstellen.
100 Tage lang die Konzentration aufrecht erhalten und den Stoff der letzten 3 Jahre in Form von hunderten Amboss Kapiteln zu wiederholen scheint mir ne Mammutsaufgabe.
Klingt jetzt vielleicht naiv nach nur 1,5 Semestern Klinik, aber in Anbetracht des M2 Lernplans scheinen mir die 30 Tage Physikums-Lernplan nahezu entspannt.
Wrde mich wirklich interessieren was da so eure Punkte sind die das entspannter machen  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Ich fand es VIEL, viel entspannter. Alle Kommilitonen, mit denen ich drber gesprochen hab, ebenfalls. berhaupt kein Vergleich.

Dafr gibt es IMHO viele Grnde: Erstens hat man doch viele der Grundlagen in den Famulaturen gesehen, kann sich somit vieles leichter merken. Zweitens ist der Stoff einfach angewandter, somit eingngiger. Auerdem ist es das zweite Mal, und das ist halt immer entspannter als das erste. Viertens ist die Nichtbestehensquote sehr gering. Fnftens hat man nur die schriftliche Prfung, muss sich also nicht parallel auf zwei unterschiedliche Prfungsmodi vorbereiten. Sechstens muss man halt auch gar nicht alles wissen oder alles lernen - wenn man sich normal vorbereitet, ist einem die Drei fast garantiert. Vllig ohne Stress. Siebtens macht man sich dann halt einfach weniger Stress - man hat Lernroutine, freut sich aufs PJ, sieht Licht am Ende des Tunnels, und das Lernen luft vom Gefhl her eher nebenher.

Die M2-Vorbereitung ist zwar langwierig, weshalb ich unbedingt eine Woche Urlaub in der Mitte empfehlen wrde, aber vom Gefhl her superentspannt im Vergleich zum Physikum. Wirst du in 2,5 Jahren wahrscheinlich auch so sehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Annir

Also ich finde es bisher vor allem deswegen entspannter, weil man einen klaren Lernplan (Amboss) vorgegeben hat, den man auch gut schaffen kann. Zum Physikum habe ich damals mit Endspurt gelernt, hatte aber viel weniger Tage Zeit, als der Plan verlangte, dazu hat man mit einem anderen System gekreuzt, berhaupt hat es jeder anders gemacht und mich persnlich hat auch damals gestresst, dass ich nie sicher war, ob meine "Lernstrategie" vernnftig ist (im Nachhinein: war sie nicht  :Smilie: )
Jetzt lernen fast alle mit Amboss, es ist sehr klar definiert, was man tun muss am Tag, man kann sich das super einteilen usw.
Aber richtig entspannt ist es natrlich trotzdem nicht...

Dazu direkt mal meine Frage an alle: Wie lange braucht ihr immer so ca. fr das Lesen der Karten eines Lerntags? Ich bin damit an Tagen, wo ich den ganzen Lerntag durchgezogen habe, nie vor 16 Uhr fertig gewesen bislang, und dann noch kreuzen (ca. 2 Stunden), das halte ich auf Dauer nicht durch glaube ich (man will ja auch noch mal abends was unternehmen, auerdem in ein paar Wochen vielleicht Wiederholen anfangen...) 
Ich hatte irgendwie gehofft, dass man im Schnitt gegen 14/15 Uhr mit lesen fertig ist und dann kreuzt... Vielleicht halte ich mich einfach immer zu lange an den Details auf.

----------


## davo

Ich hab mir damals das fixe Ziel gesetzt, nie mehr als 6h pro Tag fr das Examen zu verwenden.

Ich hab frs Kreuzen meist 60-90 Minuten gebraucht, wusste also, nur 4,5-5h frs Lernen und Wiederholen verwenden zu knnen. Wenn ich gesehen habe, dass ich zu langsam bin, hab ich einfach schneller gelernt und wiederholt.




> Vielleicht halte ich mich einfach immer zu lange an den Details auf.


Klingt stark danach, ja.

----------


## Dooly

> Inwiefern wird das Lernen frs M2 entspannter empfunden als frs Physikum? Kann mir das irgendwie gar nicht recht vorstellen. (...) Wrde mich wirklich interessieren was da so eure Punkte sind die das entspannter machen


 Ich kann noch den Faktor Spa ergnzen. Ich bin irgendwie stolz oder glcklich, jetzt Dinge zu wissen, die ich vorher nicht wusste. Z.B. konnte ich whrend meines gesamten Studiums beim Thema EKG nur dumm gucken. Jetzt kann ich sehr viele EKG bezogene Fragen richtig beantworten. Beim Physikum gab es solche Erfolgsgefhle viel weniger. Bis zum Schluss war mir einfach piepegal, dass der Teres major NICHT dazu gehrt.  :peng: Obwohl ich fr Anatomie wesentlich besser gekreuzt hatte (Endspurt lesen, passend zum Kapitel examenonline kreuzen --> mind. 90%) war das freudlos. 

Ich glaub das "reifere Mindset" spielt auch wirklich ne groe Rolle. Das ist in der Vorklinik einfach noch nicht so cool drauf wie jetzt.  :Grinnnss!:  In der Vorklinik hab ich auch nur herumgefault und trotz geringstem Aufwand ber den vielen Stoff gemeckert. Wenn ich jetzt faul bin, kann ich meine freie Zeit genieen. ^^ 

Ich wei nicht, ob ichs hier schon mal geschrieben habe, aber bei mir hat sich darberhinaus vor einigen Monaten auch etwas sehr positives eingestellt: ich prokrastiniere etwas anderes mit Lernen. o_O Jaaaaaa, ich htte auch nicht gedacht, dass so was passieren kann. 




> Dazu direkt mal meine Frage an alle: Wie lange braucht ihr immer so ca. fr das Lesen der Karten eines Lerntags?


Ich hab immer noch den Blues und darum sitze ich in diesem Semester in Pyjamas zu Hause herum und lerne hppchenweise ber den ganzen Tag verteilt. Deswegen kann ich dir leider gar nicht sagen, wie lange ich netto lerne. Kreuzen zieh ich als einziges konsequent am Stck durch. Ich hab gerade bei Amboss nachgeguckt und meistens hab ich etwas weniger als eine Stunde gekreuzt und selten mal 1h30m. Maximum war 1h50m. 

Ansonsten gibt's bei mir nichts Neues. Zu meiner Klausur (in nur noch 2 Wochen) gibt es immer noch keine Aussage. Vielleicht hab ich Glck und das Institut hat sich aufgelst.

Auerdem habe ich meine Postkarte nicht vom LPA zurckbekommen und auch der Status bei der Sendungsverfolgung (Einschreiben Postkasten) ndert sich nicht. Meine PJ Anmeldung hatte ich am selben Tag knapp ne Stunde vorher bei einer anderen Postfiliale als einfachen Brief losgeschickt und am nchsten Tag war schon online eingetragen, dass der Brief eingegangen sei. Auf der Internetseite des LPA steht (wie immer), wo man das ganze Zeug auch persnlich abgeben kann. Ich hoffe, dass ich das bernchste Woche nicht machen muss und der Brief noch per Post im LPA ankommt.

----------


## Annir

@Davo: Danke!!! Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen, mir auch einen Zeitplan zu setzen und schneller zu lesen...




> Ich kann noch den Faktor Spa ergnzen. Ich bin irgendwie stolz oder glcklich, jetzt Dinge zu wissen, die ich vorher nicht wusste. Z.B. konnte ich whrend meines gesamten Studiums beim Thema EKG nur dumm gucken. Jetzt kann ich sehr viele EKG bezogene Fragen richtig beantworten. Beim Physikum gab es solche Erfolgsgefhle viel weniger. Bis zum Schluss war mir einfach piepegal, dass der Teres major NICHT dazu gehrt.


Das unterschreibe ich sofort  :Smilie: 







> Ich hab immer noch den Blues und darum sitze ich in diesem Semester in Pyjamas zu Hause herum und lerne hppchenweise ber den ganzen Tag verteilt. Deswegen kann ich dir leider gar nicht sagen, wie lange ich netto lerne. Kreuzen zieh ich als einziges konsequent am Stck durch. Ich hab gerade bei Amboss nachgeguckt und meistens hab ich etwas weniger als eine Stunde gekreuzt und selten mal 1h30m. Maximum war 1h50m.


Also mir zeigt Amboss immer nur die Zeit als Kreuzzeit an, die ich in der Summe vom Fragenlesen-Antworten gebraucht habe. Beim Antwortkommentarlesen zhlt die Zeit irgendwie nicht, sodass es wahrscheinlich auch bei dir nicht die Echtzeit ist...




> Ansonsten gibt's bei mir nichts Neues. Zu meiner Klausur (in nur noch 2 Wochen) gibt es immer noch keine Aussage. Vielleicht hab ich Glck und das Institut hat sich aufgelst.
> 
> Auerdem habe ich meine Postkarte nicht vom LPA zurckbekommen und auch der Status bei der Sendungsverfolgung (Einschreiben Postkasten) ndert sich nicht. Meine PJ Anmeldung hatte ich am selben Tag knapp ne Stunde vorher bei einer anderen Postfiliale als einfachen Brief losgeschickt und am nchsten Tag war schon online eingetragen, dass der Brief eingegangen sei. Auf der Internetseite des LPA steht (wie immer), wo man das ganze Zeug auch persnlich abgeben kann. Ich hoffe, dass ich das bernchste Woche nicht machen muss und der Brief noch per Post im LPA ankommt.


Wie nervig mit der Klausur... Bei uns ist inzw. zumindest alles bekannt, was noch wann zu machen ist oder wann man noch fr was lernen muss  :Smilie: 

Das mit der Post und dem LPA hatte ich auch. Tatschlich kam am Ende die Postkarte vor der Online-Sendungsverfolgungsbesttigung an  :Big Grin:  Ich drcke dir die Daumen...

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> Ansonsten gibt's bei mir nichts Neues. Zu meiner Klausur (in nur noch 2 Wochen) gibt es immer noch keine Aussage. Vielleicht hab ich Glck und das Institut hat sich aufgelst.


Wir musste bisher immer aktiv nachfragen. Waren bisher zwei mndliche Prfungen, und bei beiden kam erst auch Nachfrage die Einteilung, und bei einer gab es 2 Prfungstage. Man hat also montags endlich erfahren, ob man Mittwoch oder Donnerstag geprft wird. Und beides Mal die Aussage, die Einteilung sollte eigentlich vom Dekanat seit 1 Woche online gestellt sein.

Wie die Prfung aussieht, kam bei der einen gar nicht vorher, normal sind es Blockpraktikumsflle. Und hatte dann auch das Pech, dass der Prfer mich Dinge gefragt hat, die in der Vorlesung abweichend vom Standard erklrt sind, konnte zwar immer beide Versionen und ihm auch zeigen, wo es steht, und auch mehr als die Lernziele verlangten, weil die kannte er offensichtlich auch nicht und es ist ja berhaupt nicht in meine Note eingeflossen, sodass ich am Ende leicht unzufrieden war, gehrt definitiv zu den Prfungen, wo ich mir vllig ver*** vorkam.

Unsere 3 letzen Prfungen sind immer noch nicht terminiert, wir tippen aber auf Mitte Juli plus minus.
Jetzt diese Woche noch Arbeitsmedizin die Prsentation, dann Rechtsmedizin Donnerstag, und danach erst einmal 2 Wochen frei (bis auf die Hausarbeiten fertig machen)  :Smilie:

----------


## Hannah-lea

> Jetzt lernen fast alle mit Amboss, es ist sehr klar definiert, was man tun muss am Tag, man kann sich das super einteilen usw.
> Aber richtig entspannt ist es natrlich trotzdem nicht...


Generelle Frage an alle: Habt ihr whrend der Klink fr die Klausuren auch mit Amboss gelernt? Oder nur fr das M2?
Lernen tu ich mit Amboss nmlich eigentlich nie, schaue dort nur gelegentlich Dinge nach, und frage mich ob ich fr die letzten zwei Semester damit vielleicht doch lieber lernen sollte, um in der M2-Lernphase besser klarzukommen, oder ob man auch als Amboss Newie sozusagen damit gut fr's M2 klarkommt.

Schne Pfingsten!  :Smilie:

----------


## nie

Ich habe in der Klinik nie mit Amboss gelernt. Hab im 10. Semester fr die letzten Klausuren berhaupt zum ersten Mal Amboss genutzt, ich hatte vorher nichtmal einen Account. 

Hatte keine Probleme in der Lernphase und kam gut mit Amboss klar.

----------


## Kiddo

Ich mag Amboss nicht und habe sowohl fr die Semesterklausuren als auch fr das M2 nicht mit Amboss gelernt. Fr die Semesterklausuren habe ich die Basics Skripte oder Kurzlehrbcher verwendet und frs M2 Endspurt Klinik.

----------


## Dooly

> Also mir zeigt Amboss immer nur die Zeit als Kreuzzeit an, die ich in der Summe vom Fragenlesen-Antworten gebraucht habe. Beim Antwortkommentarlesen zhlt die Zeit irgendwie nicht, sodass es wahrscheinlich auch bei dir nicht die Echtzeit ist...


Ups, okay. Gut dass du darauf geachtet hast, ich wusste das nicht. Meistens standen da nur 40 Minuten 😱 was ich selbst nicht glauben konnte. Bekanntermaen entscheide ich mich eher schnell fr eine Antwort. Das zeitaufwendige ist aber natrlich das lesen. 




> Das mit der Post und dem LPA hatte ich auch. Tatschlich kam am Ende die Postkarte vor der Online-Sendungsverfolgungsbesttigung an  Ich drcke dir die Daumen...


Hahaha. Danke!  :Smilie: 




> ...


Boah, das klingt so anstrengend, was du von deinen Prfungen beschreibst. Wir haben whrend der Klinik nur ganz wenige mndlich praktische Prfungen und Hausarbeiten. Mich stressen die mndlich-praktischen Prfungen in der Vorbereitung immer so sehr und fr diese dusseligen Hausarbeiten braucht man manchmal ewig lang. 
Mich wrde echt mal interessieren, ob ihr besser vorbereitet seid, sowohl fr Praxis als auch in der Theorie. Ich hab sehr oft gehrt, dass wir eher schwach sind. Das kam von gewechselten Professoren als auch von rzten, die an meiner Uni studiert haben aber bei der Arbeit Studierende anderer Unis treffen. Wir wrden z.B. schlecht untersuchen. Das glaub ich sofort, ich kenne mehrere, die sich berall durchgemogelt haben und noch nicht mal eigene Stethoskope besitzen. In jngster Zeit, also in den letzten zwei Semestern, habe ich aber pltzlich oft das Gegenteil gehrt. Ebenfalls von gewechselten Professoren und rzten. Wir seien so viel fitter als dort, wo man selber herkme. 




> Generelle Frage an alle: Habt ihr whrend der Klink fr die Klausuren auch mit Amboss gelernt? Oder nur fr das M2?


Ich hab auch whrend der Klinik mit Amboss gelernt. Fr manche Fcher sehr viel (z.B. HNO und Neuro) fr andere quasi gar nicht (z.B. Chirurgie und Mibi). 
Mein Einstieg mit Amboss (pnktlich zur Klinik mit Innere Karten) lief wie geschmiert. Fr mich funktioniert das Programm super intuitiv und bedarf keiner Gewhnung. Der Lernstil (simples lesen von kompakten Infos) muss dir halt gefallen. Wenn du der Typ bist, der (plakativ gesagt) ganze Bcher abschreibt, dann wrde ich mich schon frhzeitig umgewhnen.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> Boah, das klingt so anstrengend, was du von deinen Prfungen beschreibst. Wir haben whrend der Klinik nur ganz wenige mndlich praktische Prfungen und Hausarbeiten. Mich stressen die mndlich-praktischen Prfungen in der Vorbereitung immer so sehr und fr diese dusseligen Hausarbeiten braucht man manchmal ewig lang. 
> Mich wrde echt mal interessieren, ob ihr besser vorbereitet seid, sowohl fr Praxis als auch in der Theorie.


Ich finde die teils sogar weniger stressig, weil ich da Feinheiten mndlich einfach erklren kann und dann nicht zwischen zwei Antworten schwanke. Problem war diesmal nur, dass der Dozent, der die Vorlesungen hlt, nicht geprft hat und der eine Prfer halt sozusagen vieles "angezweifelt" hat, was in der Vorlesung gesagt wurde und auch nicht deren Inhalt bzw die Lernziele genau kannte. Auch wenn er sagt, das fliet nicht in die Benotung ein, das ist wohl dann doch passiert.
Da habe ich vor der MCQ Klausur Donnerstag mehr Respekt, weil da kam nur ein ber 250 Seiten Skript, online Leichenschauen und noch Folien. Keine Vorlesungsaufzeichnung etc, nichts.

Ob wir besser sind, gute Frage. Unsere M2 Ergebnisse zhlen zu den besseren, worauf die Uni auch Wert legt. Ob das allerdings an unseren Klausuren liegt, bezweifle ich mal.
Bin auch mal gespannt, wie viele bei uns antreten. Eine Woche vor PJ-Anmeldungsschluss waren zumindest dafr viel weniger als sonst angemeldet, fast 50% weniger als es sein mssten.

----------


## Dooly

> Ob wir besser sind, gute Frage. Unsere M2 Ergebnisse zhlen zu den besseren, worauf die Uni auch Wert legt.


Wir gehren zu den schlechteren.  ::-oopss:  




> Bin auch mal gespannt, wie viele bei uns antreten. Eine Woche vor PJ-Anmeldungsschluss waren zumindest dafr viel weniger als sonst angemeldet, fast 50% weniger als es sein mssten.


K R A S S. Ich htte gedacht, dass es viel gedrngter wre wg. F20 Schiebern und weniger PJ Mobilitt.

----------


## davo

Die meisten Studenten sind trge und verschlafen gerne Deadlines. Viele werden sich wahrscheinlich erst last minute anmelden, sobald sie von den anderen mitbekommen, dass es langsam an der Zeit wr  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> K R A S S. Ich htte gedacht, dass es viel gedrngter wre wg. F20 Schiebern und weniger PJ Mobilitt.


Ich meinte nur die PJ-Anmeldung, die ist ja nochmal extra zur M2-Anmeldung. Und da waren wohl 1 Woche vor Fristende viel weniger als sonst angemeldet. Klar, vlt geben die alle last minute ab, aber ich tippe, da gibt es bestimmt einige, die nicht riskieren wollen, wie unsere Frhjahrskandidaten zu enden und kaum noch Wahl zu haben, unsere PJ-Mobilitt ist insgesamt nicht pralle.

----------


## Dooly

Einige Bayern und Baws haben angekndigt, dass sie nicht zum Hammer antreten. Die mssten sich ja zustzlich zu unserer normalen Kohorte frs PJ H20 anmelden. Mir ist schon klar, dass sich ein Groteil nur knstlich aufgeplustert hat aber trotzdem dachte ich, dass es mehr sind, als sonst. Auf keinen Fall weniger, erst recht nicht die Hlfte. 
Na ja, aber ich habe mich auch spt angemeldet. Mal schauen, wre cool, wenn wir tatschlich ne kleinere Kohorte bleiben. Meine Plne sind ja leider nicht fix wegen der externen Anmeldungen, aber meine Hoffnung vergrert sich gerade, dass ich meine Wunschpltze noch erhalte. ^^

P.S.: Jemand aus BONN hier, der mir eine Frage nach einem Ansprechpartner beantworten wrde? Klinik reicht, es geht nicht ums PJ. Bin dankbar fr eine PN.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonnerin

> P.S.: Jemand aus BONN hier, der mir eine Frage nach einem Ansprechpartner beantworten wrde? Klinik reicht, es geht nicht ums PJ. Bin dankbar fr eine PN.


Ja, ich. Sehe aber aufm Mobilgert gerade keine Mglichkeit, dir eine PN zu schicken, aber schreib mir gerne kurz mit deiner Frage.

----------


## Dooly

Dankeschn, ich habe dir eine PN geschrieben! :love:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Mal schauen, die Teilnehmerzahl vom M2 kann man ja definitiv sehen und vergleichen und ich tippe mal, dass die meisten, die M2 schreiben, auch gleich ins PJ gehen. Wieviele bbei uns das "Hammerexamen" umgangen haben, indem sie jetzt im Herbst antreten, wei ich nicht. Wre aber auch ne interessante Statistik.

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich es schaffe, mein Wunschspital aus der Schweiz auf die Lnderliste zu bekommen. Was ich bisher von dem Spital bekommen haben (bzw es sind 2 in benachbarten Stdten), ist eigentlich ausreichend. Mal sehen, was das Dekanat dann sagt, wenn ich die Infos dann weiterleite. Wahrscheinlichkeit geht vermutlich gegen 0, aber ich mchte mir zumindest sagen knnen, dass ich es probiert habe.

----------


## Bonnerin

Naja, ich finde, es macht schon in gewisser Weise Sinn, dass sich in Bayern und BaW so viel weniger Leute angemeldet haben. Nachdem die sich ja bereits im Frhjahr zur Durchfhrung auer Stande gesehen habe, gibt es ja keine Garantie, dass es bei H20 besser werden wird. Da aber ja die Verordnung vom BMG sptestens am 31.03.2021 auer Kraft tritt ist auf den ersten Blick F21 eine safe Entscheidung, sollte nicht im Winter ein unfassbarer neuer Ausbruch kommen. Des Weiteren hatte doch glaube ich Frau Jnger vom IMPP angekndigt, dass der neue Gegenstandskatalog doch noch nicht bei F21 abgeprft wird, was da einen weiteren Pluspunkt darstellen wrde.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Gut, dass kann natrlich auch sein, und ist bei Freundinnen tatschlich ein Gedanke gewesen. Also ob es bei einer 2.Welle nicht wieder genauso luft.
Und die Tatsache, dass viele bei uns ihr Semester voraussichtlich erst irgendwann im Juli beenden werden. Ich tippe, bei uns wird man so auf ~11 Lernwochen kommen knnen, vielleicht auch 1-2 mehr, aber knnten auch noch gut 1-2 weniger sein, je nachdem ob bis Mitte Juli alles abgeschlossen wird (und das ist ja nicht ganz sicher), und dann gibt es vlt welche, die dann lieber Diss machen etc. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass man dann lieber schiebt.
Wobei man sich bis Ende August wohl abmelden kann, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung, das haben welche bei uns sicherheitshaber erfragt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bonnerin

> Gut, dass kann natrlich auch sein, und ist bei Freundinnen tatschlich ein Gedanke gewesen. Also ob es bei einer 2.Welle nicht wieder genauso luft.
> Und die Tatsache, dass viele bei uns ihr Semester voraussichtlich erst irgendwann im Juli beenden werden. Ich tippe, bei uns wird man so auf ~11 Lernwochen kommen knnen, vielleicht auch 1-2 mehr, aber knnten auch noch gut 1-2 weniger sein, je nachdem ob bis Mitte Juli alles abgeschlossen wird (und das ist ja nicht ganz sicher), und dann gibt es vlt welche, die dann lieber Diss machen etc. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass man dann lieber schiebt.
> Wobei man sich bis Ende August wohl abmelden kann, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung, das haben welche bei uns sicherheitshaber erfragt


Wre halt die Frage, ob das fr den Sder schon als Schlag ins Gesicht ausreichen wrde, wenn so viele aus Protest nicht antreten und dann eben lieber fr eine angemessene Bezahlung in Krankenhusern etc. aushelfen. War halt schon zu F20 lachhaft, das Ganze. Wenn in Berlin in Hotels geschrieben werden konnte, htte man das auch in Bayern und BaW gekonnt. Oder auf den Messegelnden in Mnchen, Stuttgart etc. Es haben ja sogar Studierende darum gebeten, das M2 trotz vorgezogenem PJ schreiben zu drfen, selbst, wenn man dann gar nicht zwischendrin frei gehabt htte. Da also alles Betteln und Bitten nix gebracht hat also nun die Abstimmung mit den Fen. Kann ich persnlich sehr gut verstehen, zumindest die Wahl lassen wie in Berlin, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt wre fair gewesen. Freuen sich auch die Dekane der Unis im Sden drber, die ja die Studierenden echt im Regen haben stehen lassen.

----------


## davo

Naja, fairerweise muss man schon sagen, dass das halt jetzt im Nachhinein so einfach wirkt. Vorher hat man nicht gewusst, dass die Fallzahlen so schnell wieder zurckgehen wrden. Wre es anders gekommen, wrde jetzt jeder sagen, Bayern und Baden-Wrttemberg waren verantwortungsbewusst, und alle anderen Idioten. Nachher ist man halt immer klger.

Das Problem war IMHO nicht die Absage per se, sondern eher die lange Zeit des Hinhaltens. Sich frher festzulegen, htte den Studenten sicher viel Stress genommen.

----------


## Bonnerin

> Naja, fairerweise muss man schon sagen, dass das halt jetzt im Nachhinein so einfach wirkt. Vorher hat man nicht gewusst, dass die Fallzahlen so schnell wieder zurckgehen wrden. Wre es anders gekommen, wrde jetzt jeder sagen, Bayern und Baden-Wrttemberg waren verantwortungsbewusst, und alle anderen Idioten. Nachher ist man halt immer klger.
> 
> Das Problem war IMHO nicht die Absage per se, sondern eher die lange Zeit des Hinhaltens. Sich frher festzulegen, htte den Studenten sicher viel Stress genommen.


Das Argument akzeptiere ich, finde ich in dem Zusammenhang aber unpassend. Sogar in NRW, dem Karnevalsland Nr. 1 hat das LPA schon bei den ersten Anzeichen dafr gesorgt, dass deutlich mehr Locations zur Verfgung standen. Statt bei uns z.B. nur einer Halle gab es zwei und dann noch eine dritte, mit Bonner und Klner Studierenden gemischt. Im Notfall htte man auch tatschlich alle Bonner, Klner und vermutlich auch noch die Leute aus Aachen mit grozgigem Sicherheitsabstand in der Klnmesse schreiben lassen knnen. Alternativ in x leerstehenden Schulen. Genug Lehrer zur Aufsicht htte das Land fr 3 Tage locker machen knnen. Mundschutze und Desinfektion haben die Unikliniken gesponsert. Eine Abmeldung war ja auch hier bis zum 1. Prfungstag ohne Grund mglich. Man htte danach sogar noch freiwillig 14 Tage in Quarantne gehen knnen um dann zum PJ-Start „safe“ zu sein.

Aber nein, Sder wollte lieber mal wieder den Macker raushngen lassen und Aktionismus zeigen. Hat ja auch wieder gut geklappt, wenn man das mediale Echo gesehen hat, da wurden die Studierenden aus Sddeutschland beschimpft, weil sie die Prfung anlegen wollten.

----------


## Dooly

Gibt’s eigentlich Zahlen aus dem Osten, wie viele sich fr das Hammerexamen und wie viele sich fr M2 entschieden haben?

Ich bin glcklich, meine Post ans LPA ist bereits seit fast einer Woche im LPA. Die Sendungsverfolgung hat mir das heute mitgeteilt.

----------


## fovea

also bei uns sehe ich nicht wirklich was davon, dass weniger Leute M2 machen. Allerdings kam heute die interne PJ Einteilung und da waren vielleicht 50% aus meinem Semester. Habe meinen Platz frs 1. Tertial sicher, jetzt muss nur noch der Rest klappen  :Smilie:

----------


## Dooly

Ich wei gar nicht, ob ich das bei uns auch sehen kann, wie viele sich angemeldet haben. ��
����hoffentlich klappt alles fr uns. Hab so oft aktualisiert, aber wir sind noch nicht verteilt worden. Glckwunsch jedenfalls schon mal zum eingettetem Tertial! ��

----------


## Annir

@Leoline95 super! Ich drcke fr die weiteren Tertiale die Daumen!!!

Ich bin ganz gespannt auf morgen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, erhlt man da im PJ Portal seine Startzeit fr die nationale Vergabe im Juli. Falls noch wer davon betroffen ist, hoffentlich kriegen wir alle eine super Startzeit  :Big Grin: 

Ansonsten habe ich das Gefhl, so langsam besser in den Amboss Lernplan hineinzufinden, nur mit dem Wiederholen habe ich noch keine Idee... 

Anki klingt ganz gut, gerade am Anfang ist es bestimmt auch mglich tglich ein paar Karten zu lernen, aber wie soll man im September mehrere Tausend Karteikarten durchgehen? 

Einfach generell die Tage mit Amboss zu wiederholen, dazu fehlt mir aktuell, wenn ich einen ganzen AmbossTag an einem Tag mache, abends echt die Energie...

Bin gespannt, wie es wird, wenn ich mich voll auf das Examen konzentrieren kann.

----------


## Dooly

Cool, die Eingewhnung ging ja dann bei dir auch schnell.  :Smilie: 
Was genau startet morgen im PJ Portal? Etwas fr Leute der teilnehmenden Unis? Der einzige Termin, den ich mir zum PJ noch notiert habe ist der 8.6. als Start fr die Anmeldungen als Externe.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

So, wieder ein Fach abgehakt. Die Arbeitsmedizin-Prsentation lief sehr gut. Gelobt zu werden, dass man den Aufwand und unser Engagement sah, tat mehr als gut und hat gezeigt, dass das nicht alles vergebene Mhe war.

----------


## Dooly

👍🏼 Freut mich. Fr eine Hausarbeit letztes Semester hatte ich auch mal berraschend eine schne Rckmeldung erhalten. Eigentlich war ich maximal genervt und hab echt noch viel herumgemeckert, weil das wirklich richtig viel Arbeit war und ich fest davon ausgegangen bin, dass das sowieso niemand liest. Dass die viele Arbeit tatschlich gesehen wird und man sich noch die Mhe macht, das differenziert zurckzumelden fand ich so cool. <3

brigens ist es anscheinend echt berall gleich. 🤣 Infos zur Klausur bernchste Woche gabs nur auf Nachfrage. Ist ne Online Klausur. Verstehe echt nicht, weshalb die nicht einfach ne Rundmail schreiben, denn offiziell ist da immer noch nichts mitgeteilt. Rundmails gehen bers System doch ganz einfach.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

So, und die nchste Klausur vorbei, fehlen noch 3 Klausuren, die 2 Hausarbeiten finalisieren und ein Patientenbericht  :Big Grin:  Gerchteweise ist die eine Klausur aber wirklich erst Ende Juli und die anderen um die gleiche Zeit.
Ja, das ging runter wie l. Und das, obwohl es whrend der Prsi nicht so wirkte. Wenn ein Prfer halt ber 70% der Zeit nicht hochschaut und dannn trotz Vorstellen etc die Namen verwechselt (bei allen mir bekannten Gruppen, teils mit gar nicht prsentierenden Namen), kann man echt nicht einschtzen, wie es gerade ankommt  :Big Grin: 

Och, momentan geht gefhlt so einiges unter. Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, ist auch einem bei uns der Super-Gau passiert. Aus Versehen nicht fr die Klausur angemeldet, erst kurz vor der Klausur gemerkt (und dadurch nicht mitgeschrieben). Stand jetzt gibt es dadurch extra 6 Monate bis zum M2. Ich tippe nicht, dass sie dafr ne Lsung auftun, wenn das so stimmt.
Die Infos muss man sich bei uns halt bei gefhlt 5 Seiten immer zusammensuchen, teils gehlten alte Prfungsanmeldungen, teils muss man sich neu anmelden, teils gar nicht.

Hab heute meine PSA frs BP abgeholt. Das nervse Lachen auf meine Frage, wie ich denn die eine FFP2 fr die 5 Tage fit halten soll, kam dann auch erstmal wenig. Klar, wird natrlich gehen, aber ein bisschen kommt man sich schon verppelt vor. Gab immerhin noch einen ganzen MNS obendrauf.

Wei hier eig jemand, ob immer im Herbst neue Top Themen rauskommen? Bzw ob diesen Herbst. Hatte mir berlegt, die zu holen, htte aber sonst ggf. noch gewartet.

Sagt auf alle Flle mal Bescheid, wie es mit den externen Anmeldungen lief  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Das ist bei uns auch einem passiert. Erst bei der Klausur gemerkt. Der hat aber mitgeschrieben, wurde ihm von der Klausuraufsicht unter Vorbehalt erlaubt, und dann hat es der Studiendekan in seinem Sinn geregelt.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Bei uns ist normal die Regelung, es kann fast immer geholfen werden, auer die Klausuranmeldung wurde vergessen. Da geht normal gar nichts. Ausnahme war jetzt tatschlich bei der Klausur fr einige, die nachgemeldet wurden. Aber er hat das wohl so kurz vorher erst gemerkt, und gar nicht geschrieben (gab eig noch Pltze), aber bei dem Ablauf momentan wei ich nicht, ob sie es erlubt htten etc. Aber wurde wohl nicht mitgeschrieben und da die nchste Klausur dann planmig erst nchstes Semester ist..
Hab lnger am Platz auf die Klausur gewartet als sie geschrieben. Wir waren in 3 Blcken, die in 10min Intervallen den Raum betreten durften, plus Puffer vor Prfungsbeginn, da wird ne halbe Stunde warten echt lang.

----------


## Dooly

> Wei hier eig jemand, ob immer im Herbst neue Top Themen rauskommen? Bzw ob diesen Herbst. Hatte mir berlegt, die zu holen, htte aber sonst ggf. noch gewartet.


Frag besser bei Amboss nach. Ende letzten Jahres hatten die mir gesagt, das sie nicht wssten, wann eine Neuauflage rauskme, Anfang des Jahres waren die Top Tabellen ausverkauft und auch die Physikumsbnde gibt es wohl nicht mehr. Amboss plant keine Neuauflagen fr diese Medien, sie sagen, dass sie das aus didaktischen Grnden (Aktualisierung, Querlinks) nicht mehr machen wollen. 




> Sagt auf alle Flle mal Bescheid, wie es mit den externen Anmeldungen lief


Ich bin auch gespannt! Kann mir jemand erklren, was das mit der oben erwhnten Startzeit auf sich hat?

----------


## Annir

Die Startzeit im PJ Portal ist die Zeit, zu der man seine Pltze buchen darf (die Buchung erfolgt national im Juli, die Zeiten wurden diese Woche schon verschickt). Die Zeit kriegt man zugelost und braucht also ganz schn Glck.

Zu den TopTabellen:
Also aktuell gibt es die zu kaufen, zumindest den einen Band. Und ich denke nicht, dass sie vor Herbst eine Neuauflage rausbringen, aber fragen schadet ja nicht. 

Ich habe mich fr den Lernplan jetzt mal mit Anki auseinandergesetzt und direkt eine Frage (@Dooly,ich glaube, du kennst dich ein bisschen damit aus?):

Wie genau kann man zB eine Tabelle einpflegen? Wenn ich zB mit Word eine erstelle, kann ich nur den Text kopieren... Kopiere ich die Tabelle erst zB in Paint und dann in Anki, geht es, aber dann nur auf dem PC, nicht auf Endgerten. 
Wenn das einfach mglich wre, wrde ich echt darber nachdenken, ob ich damit lernen werde...

----------


## Dooly

> Die Startzeit im PJ Portal ist die Zeit, zu der man seine Pltze buchen darf (die Buchung erfolgt national im Juli, die Zeiten wurden diese Woche schon verschickt). Die Zeit kriegt man zugelost und braucht also ganz schn Glck.


Danke, ich glaub, ich habs jetzt gepeilt. Ich studiere an einer Uni, die nicht am PJ Portal teilnimmt und bekomme gerade das gruseln. Montag drfen wir uns auch registrieren und ich hoffe, ich gewinne nicht die Teilnahme an der hiesigen Restplatzvergabe, weil ich zwei Tertiale extern geplant hab. 😭
Einmal eine Uni, die am PJ Portal teilnimmt und eine, die ebenfalls nicht teilnimmt. 

Habt ihr gute Zeiten erhalten?  :Knuddel: 





> Ich habe mich fr den Lernplan jetzt mal mit Anki auseinandergesetzt und direkt eine Frage (@Dooly,ich glaube, du kennst dich ein bisschen damit aus?):
> 
> Wie genau kann man zB eine Tabelle einpflegen? Wenn ich zB mit Word eine erstelle, kann ich nur den Text kopieren... Kopiere ich die Tabelle erst zB in Paint und dann in Anki, geht es, aber dann nur auf dem PC, nicht auf Endgerten. 
> Wenn das einfach mglich wre, wrde ich echt darber nachdenken, ob ich damit lernen werde...


Leider kann ich dir deine Frage nicht beantworten.  :Frown:  Da Anki und ich nie dicke Freunde geworden sind, hab ich die App nicht gekauft. Ich benutze Anki nur auf dem Computer und da werden Bilder gut dargestellt. Ich bernehme auch alle Tabellen als Bilddatei, z.B. als Screenshot. Ich kann morgen ne Freundin fragen, die hat zumindest schon mal gesagt, dass sie die App kennt (im Zusammenhang damit, dass sie die doof findet ...vielleicht aus dem Grund, den du ihn beschreibst).

----------


## Obscura

> Ich habe mich fr den Lernplan jetzt mal mit Anki auseinandergesetzt und direkt eine Frage (@Dooly,ich glaube, du kennst dich ein bisschen damit aus?):
> 
> Wie genau kann man zB eine Tabelle einpflegen? Wenn ich zB mit Word eine erstelle, kann ich nur den Text kopieren... Kopiere ich die Tabelle erst zB in Paint und dann in Anki, geht es, aber dann nur auf dem PC, nicht auf Endgerten. 
> Wenn das einfach mglich wre, wrde ich echt darber nachdenken, ob ich damit lernen werde...


Es gibt Erweiterungen, die sich dafr eignen (z.B. Mini Format Pack mit Mglichkeiten der Textformatierung sowie Add Table zum Erstellen von Tabellen). Die Handhabung ist auf jeden Fall erstmal ein bisschen knifflig, aber wenn man sich einmal eingelesen und es ausprobiert hat, klappt es einwandfrei!

----------


## davo

App? Kaufen? Anki ist doch ein ganz normales, kostenloses open-source Computerprogramm. Und auch fr die App (AnkiDroid) hab ich keinen Cent gezahlt. Hat sich daran jetzt was gendert?

Das mit den Tabellen klappt bei mir aber leider auch nicht. In diversen Foren findest du viele Leute, die sich schon mit dieser Frage beschftigt haben, such z.B. einfach mal auf Google nach _insert Word table in Anki_. Anscheinend muss man irgendeinen Umweg gehen, z.B. ber HTML.

----------


## h3nni

> App? Kaufen? Anki ist doch ein ganz normales, kostenloses open-source Computerprogramm. Und auch fr die App (AnkiDroid) hab ich keinen Cent gezahlt. Hat sich daran jetzt was gendert?


Prinzipiell nicht, aber die iOS App kostet schon seit langem 25(?)...

----------


## davo

OK, alles klar.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> Frag besser bei Amboss nach. Ende letzten Jahres hatten die mir gesagt, das sie nicht wssten, wann eine Neuauflage rauskme, Anfang des Jahres waren die Top Tabellen ausverkauft und auch die Physikumsbnde gibt es wohl nicht mehr. Amboss plant keine Neuauflagen fr diese Medien, sie sagen, dass sie das aus didaktischen Grnden (Aktualisierung, Querlinks) nicht mehr machen wollen. ?





> Die Top-Tabellen (Band 1 und 2) sind leider ausverkauft. Wir haben uns dazu entschieden keine Neuauflage mehr herauszubringen und es wird auch keinen Nachdruck geben.





> Wann genau die Top-120-Kapitel neu aufgelegt werden, kann ich dir nicht konkret beantworten, aber im Laufe dieses Semesters ist keine Neuauflage geplant


Falls es jmd interessiert. Also werde ich, wie viele, darauf hoffen, die Top-Tabellen gebraucht zu bekommen (bin da leider sehr pingelig bezglich Markierungen) und kann auch gleich nach der gebrauchten Auflagen 19/20 der TOP 120 Kapitel schauen.

----------


## fovea

finde das irgendwie richtig doof. Hatte die ganze Zeit schon gehofft, dass es eine Neuauflagen geben wird.  :Frown:  und auf ebay habe ich bisher auch nichts gesehen bzw. wars schnell weg. 

Ich kann irgendwie noch nicht so richtig glaube, dass das Semester bald rum ist...Bei unserer PJ-Verteilung ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass gefhlt kaum jemand aus meinem Semester/Jahrgang PJ macht, aber vor allem aus meinem Bekanntenkreis sind es total wenige.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ja, da kmpft man glaube ich mit vielen, die das gleiche Problem haben.
Bei uns wurde die Anmeldung sogar um ne halbe Woche verlngert. Ich befrchte wirklich, dass das ein Krampf wird im Frhjahr mit den Pltzen dann.
Kann man im PJ-Portal eigentlich die Anzahl der verfgbaren Pltze an einem Lehrkrankenhaus sehen? Bin am berlegen 1-2 Tertiale extern zu machen, aber da meine Uni nicht teilnimmt, kann ich gar nicht so richtig beurteilen, ob ich berhaupt Chancen htte. Wenn dem so ist, knnte ich wenigstens jmd suchen und bitten zu schauen, wie es dieses mal bei der Vergabe wre.

----------


## Dooly

Ich hab das schon durch, die Jagd nach den Bchern. Ich war schon vor ein paar Wochen dran und hab auch viele Absagen bekommen. Irgendwann hatte ich dann doch richtig groes Glck. Vergesst nicht eure Uni-Kanle und FB. In den Whatsapp-Gruppen von denen, die M2 und M3 jetzt im Frhjahr hatten/haben, ist einiges ber die Theke gegangen. 

Nutzt jemand Meditricks? Hab ein Top100 Arbeitsbuch, aber das "alte", nicht das neue, das vor kurzem raus kam. Schreibt mir einfach ne PN.

Ich wei gar nicht, ob ich sehen kann, wer sich alles zum PJ angemeldet hat? Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis sind schon alle dabei, bei denen es zu erwarten war. 
Seid ihr an eurer Heimatuni schon verteilt? Knnt ihr externe Tertiale "nachbuchen"? Wir mussten intern oder extern festlegen. Wenn extern doch nicht klappt, dann gibt es einen Restplatz intern. Intern Platz freihalten und dann doch extern gehen, ist bei uns nicht erlaubt.

Meine Postkarte vom LPA ist am Freitag auch eingetrudelt und hngt jetzt am Khlschrank neben anderen Postkarten. :love:

----------


## fovea

also bei uns kann man schon "blockieren", aber es wurde klar gesagt, dass es nett wre, wenn man das lassen knnte. Man bekommt ja schlielich definitiv einen Platz.
Bei uns gibt es eine Liste mit den Matrikelnummern und dann kann man halt auch sehen wo die anderen ihre externen Tertiale planen. Eigentlich knnte die Uni auch nur unsere Pltze zeigen und den Rest schwrzen, aber hey so sieht man mal was die anderen so planen. 

Also ich habe es so angeben wie ich es auch plane. Ab morgen dann Mainz Portal und PJ-Portal. Muss schon sagen, dass mich das echt nervs macht.

Zu den amboss Bchern: ich habe mein facebook zwar deaktiviert, meine aber, dass das total in Corona untergegangen ist.

----------


## Dooly

> also bei uns kann man schon "blockieren", aber es wurde klar gesagt, dass es nett wre, wenn man das lassen knnte.


Hahaha ich hab kurz aufgelacht. "Dass es nett wre, wenn man das lassen knnte" ist wie die Ehrenerklrung vor Online-live-Klausuren. ::-dance:  Bei uns klappt so was nicht. Auch schon whrend des Studiums wird smtliches Platzblockieren verhindert. 
Bei uns gibt es gar keine ffentliche Liste, sondern haben nur Einsicht in unseren eigenen Account. Der Anmeldezeitpunkt ist auch egal, wir mussten nur eine Frist einhalten und danach wird nach einem bestimmten Algorithmus verteilt. Im schlimmsten Fall halt per Los, wobei das angeblich selten vorkommt.  

Bin dabei, morgen im PJ Portal. ^^ Bestimmt versuch ich es um Mitternacht.  :Blauchlicht:  :Comuter: 

P.S.: Mir fllt da aber noch was ein: Habt ihr denn eine Frist, bis wann ihr euch definitiv entscheiden msst? Wenn ich z.B. an deine Uni mchte, kann es sein, dass jemand seinen blockierten Platz bis kurz vor Tertialbeginn blockiert, obwohl er extern etwas hat?

----------


## fovea

Musste eben erstmal schlucken als ich gesehen habe, dass mein Wahlfach an meinen Alternativ-Unis schon weg ist. Also im PJ-Portal :O und bei ner externen Anmeldung der Uni Mainz musste ich tausend Alternativen angeben fr das Wahlfach....
irgendwie beunruhigt mich das

----------


## Dooly

Mein Chirurgie Tertial ist auch bereits voll. Die PJ Zustndige in der Wunschklinik, mit der ich vor ein paar Wochen telefoniert hatte, sagte mir das schon, empfahl mir aber, mich trotzdem zu bewerben. Die Buchungen seien nicht in Stein gemeielt. 
Ich find das echt interessant, wie unterschiedlich das abluft ...na ja wieder abwarten. Ich bin zuversichtlich.

----------


## Bonnerin

@Leoline: Darf ich fragen, welches Fach du als Wahlfach nehmen wolltest? Und bist du damit "tertialgebunden"?

@Dooly: Ich drcke die Daumen, das nochwas frei wird. Wenn man ja bei einer PJ-Portal-Uni ist und eine gute Startzeit bei der Uni hatte, hat man eine schlechte Startzeit national. Also schn immer fleiig F5 drcken, hat bei mir immerhin bei einem der beiden Tertiale, die ich noch wechseln wollte geklappt.  :Grinnnss!:  Aber den Tag hab ich echt nix frs M2 machen knnen, weil ich nur permanent aktualisiert habe.

----------


## fovea

@Bonnerin Augenheilkunde, allerdings in Mainz. Meinen Alternativen (Gttingen und Wrzburg) sind momentan belegt. An sich wrde auch Augsburg oder Darmstadt zur Zeit gehen. Ich mache das 1. Tertial Innere definitv in Marburg und fr Chirurgie nach Augsburg. Da ist auch noch nichts weg, weil die jetzt erst in die Vergabe gehen. An sich knnte ich noch Chirurgie und Auge tauschen, aber da muss ich erst mehr von Mainz wissen. Total rgerlich, dass man sich an so vielen Stellen bewerben muss. 
Denke mal, dass ich das Wahlfach auch an der Heim-Uni machen knnte.

----------


## Bonnerin

Oh, okay, das ist natrlich dann die Kombi aus recht wenigen Pltzen und einem recht beliebten Fach. Eventuell wrde es sich dann lohnen wirklich erst eine der "Notfallalternativen" zu blocken und dann zu hoffen, dass entweder Mainz dir direkt zusagt oder dass an den anderen Unis im Laufe des Verfahrens noch was frei wird.

Ansonsten ist es halt bld, dass immer noch nicht alle Unis beim PJ-Portal sind...aber es werden stetig mehr und auch wenn es euch natrlich leider nicht mehr hilft, in ein paar Jahren sind sicher alle dabei!

----------


## fovea

^^
danke fr den Tipp. Ich denke mal, dass einige ihre Heimpltze blockieren, noch ist nichts entschieden. Ansonsten muss ich die Reihenfolge ndern..:/

----------


## Bonnerin

Ja, genau. Vor allem Leute, die ins Ausland oder an eine Nicht-PJ-Portal-Uni wollen. Bei uns haben welche die Pltze im PJ-Portal dann teilweise erst 1-2 Wochen vor dem Tertialbeginn freigegeben.

Darum ist es zwar genial, wenn man direkt den Wunschplatz ergattern kann, aber teilweise eine Zitterpartie, wenn man einen bestimmten Platz will, der aber bereits belegt ist.

Die Reihenfolge habe ich letzten Endes auch ndern mssen (sogar zweimal ^^') aber wenn man fix an andere Orte in Deutschland will wie du ist das leider deutlich schwerer als bei mir letztes Jahr.

----------


## Dooly

Ich finde es total scheie, dass wir uns schon im Mai auf intern oder extern festlegen mussten, wenn doch bekannt ist, dass die Externen ihre Pltze lange blockieren drfen. Ich dachte bisher, dass das berall gleich ist. Wir sollten das ebenso machen. 
Langsam hab ich das Gefhl, dass ich wieder mal ne einfltige Regelbefolgerin war

----------


## fovea

^^
genau das dachte ich mir heute auch schon XD nun denn. Unsere PJ Beauftragte will im August die sicheren Pltze wissen, denke mal das ich das noch spontan im Oktober ndern darf oder? Schlielich gibt es ja noch Nachrckverfahren? 

Mal abgesehen davon, habe ich es auch schon mitbekommen, dass PJ angekndigt waren und dann keiner kam. 
Ist es denn so schwer seinen Platz abzusagen??

----------


## Dooly

> Mal abgesehen davon, habe ich es auch schon mitbekommen, dass PJ angekndigt waren und dann keiner kam. 
> Ist es denn so schwer seinen Platz abzusagen??


Das ist so ekelhaft egoistisch. Sehr kurzfristige Zusagen bringen u.U. auch nichts, wenn man sich um Unterkunft, ggf. Zweithrerschaft kmmern muss. 
Ich msste mich auch mental darauf vorbereiten.

----------


## Bonnerin

Naja, das "nicht-kommen" hngt manchmal (!) auch mit dem Tertial-Splitting zusammen. Da waren Leute halt die erste Tertialhlfte im Ausland und hatten auch die Antrge etc. korrekt eingereicht, aber bei der Kommunikation zwischen Personalabteilung und Station hat es dann gehapert.

Im Nachrckverfahren werden durchaus noch weitere Pltze frei, darum ist es schon weird, dass ihr das bis zum August sagen msst, wenn man das Tertial 3 noch bis Mrz/April(?) ndern kann.

Und ich bin gerade echt erstaunt, wie wenig Flexibilitt euch eure Unis zugestehen... :/

----------


## Dooly

> Im Nachrckverfahren werden durchaus noch weitere Pltze frei, darum ist es schon weird, dass ihr das bis zum August sagen msst, wenn man das Tertial 3 noch bis Mrz/April(?) ndern kann.


Uns wurde das System so vorgestellt und im brigen suggeriert, dass es bundesweit vergleichbar abluft:
Bis Ende Mai: Anmeldung an der Heimatuni. Man whlt zunchst ob intern oder extern. Im zweiten Schritt werden bei internen Belegwnschen die Standort(e) gewhlt.
Phase 1 (ab Mitte Juni): An die Ersthrer werden die Pltze verteilt, die innerhalb von ein paar Tagen angenommen oder abgelehnt werden mssen, kommt keine Reaktion gilt das als abgelehnt.
Phase 2 (ab Mitte Juli): Zweithrer bekommen ihre Pltze, die ebenfalls innerhalb einer kurzen Frist angenommen oder abgelehnt werden mssen;
Phase 3: Ersthrer und Zweithrer knnen Restpltze (Platzgarantie fr Ersthrer, keine Wahlfachgarantie) belegen. Vermutlich dann auch bis kurz vor Ladenschluss.

und explizit: Nachtrglich (also nach dem 1.6.) werden keine externen Tertiale mehr genehmigt! Was auch immer das heit. Ob man dann ein leeres Tertial hat und es irgendwann nachholen muss?

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich Tertial 1 und 2 extern angegeben hab. Innere im 3. Tertial intern. 
Jetzt werd ich also nchste Woche fr Innere zugeteilt und bei den restlichen 2 Tertialen kann ich hoffen, dass ich nicht super kurzfristig meine externen Pltze bekomme oder die interne Resterampe nicht vllig abstoend ist.

----------


## fovea

^^
omg, so hart ist es bei uns nicht. :O An sich muss die Uni dir ja einen Platz garantieren knnen. Drcke dir die Daumen!!

----------


## Bonnerin

Alter...okay, nee, also das ist definitiv nicht berall so. Bei den PJ-Portal-Unis muss man gar nix der Uni mitteilen und hat immer bis zum Ende der Tertialfristen Zeit, doch noch umzubuchen. Das ist frech, wie die euch da zwingen, alles soweit im Voraus und ohne nderungen zu planen. Wrde ich auf jeden Fall auch genauso evaluieren.

----------


## Dooly

Danke fr deinen Zuspruch. Ich war gestern echt sauer, aber mittlerweile hab ich mich bisschen einbekommen. Das PJ Portal macht seit gestern Wartungsarbeiten, das hebt allerdings das Nerv-Niveau wieder etwas hoch.

----------


## fovea

ich bin froh, dass ich mich gestern direkt angemeldet habe  :Smilie:  da stren mich die Wartungsarbeiten weniger. 
Heute morgen dann noch spontan an einer anderen Uniklinik beworben. Das ging wenigstens online problemlos und man muss nix hinschicken.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bonnerin

Hat sich in der Zwischenzeit irgendwas ergeben? Die Wartungsarbeiten sollten ja inzwischen fertig sein?

----------


## fovea

jap sind seit gestern vorbei  :Smilie:  luft jetzt auch besser.

----------


## Dooly

Der Vorteil unseres Systems: Alle 6 Leute, mit denen ich bisher gesprochen habe, haben ihre 1. Wahl Fcher und Orte bekommen! 4 bleiben komplett intern, haben also ihre PJ Planung quasi abgeschlossen. 
Auch ich hab fr Innere mein Wunschhaus im meinem festgelegtem 3. Tertial bekommen, ich freu mich so kaputt. Jetzt flugs annehmen und juhuuuu!

Heute habe ich meinen gesamten Urlaub auf der Arbeit gebucht und gekndigt. Ich bin darber etwas traurig. Noch etwas, was zu Ende geht und nicht wiederkommt. Meine Leitung war ganz cool: Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir Aushilfen Urlaub haben und die hat mir jetzt alle Tage, auch von 2019 verpasst. Hab also jede Menge Urlaub bekommen.
Hat jemand ne gute Idee fr meinen Ausstand? Etwas Essbares, was in einem relativ warmen Aufenthaltsraum mehrere Stunden (am liebsten sogar Tage) gut herumstehen kann und schnell mit einem Griff genommen und gegessen ist. Auer Bonbons und Kaugummis fllt mir nichts ein. -_-

----------


## Bonnerin

Glckwunsch, dass du das Innere-Tertial bekommen hast, das du wolltest! Im 3. Tertial kann man ja dann zum Glck auch die 20 Fehltage nehmen und es annehmbar krzen. ;)

Ich habe mal so kleine Pizza-Rollen gemacht, die Hlfte vegetarisch, die andere mit Schinken dazu. Die konnten alle bequem auf die Hand nehmen zum Essen und sie lieen sich auch leichter transportieren als zwei Kuchen.

----------


## Dooly

Kuchen? Ich dachte an etwas, was ich bei Rewe kaufe und irgendwie schn drapiere. So wie ein Prsentkorb von ner armen Person. ^^ 

Boah aber sag mal, ist es auch im PJ blich Kuchen zu backen?  ganz vergessen, das steht mir dann noch dreimal bevor. 
In meiner Hausarztfamulatur hat die rztin sogar nen bestimmten Kuchen bei mir bestellt.😂 Kannst ja nen Apfelkuchen mitbringen und ich war weder am Ende meiner Famulatur noch hatte ich angeboten berhaupt etwas mitzubringen. Abschied war zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch gar kein Thema, sondern die saisonale Apfelernte, haha. Sahne wurde brigens am Ende sogar nachbestellt und weil die Famulatur richtig gut war und ich ne Schleimerin bin, hab ich mir sogar jemanden organisiert, der mich morgens frh mit meinem sauaufwendigen Apfelkuchen und Schlagsahne im Becher zur Praxis kutschiert hat. In einer anderen Famulatur wurde Obst bestellt statt Kuchen. Und in der letzten Famulatur wurde mir vom leitenden Arzt gesagt, dass es schn ist, dass ich 30 Tage da bin. Das sei lang genug, dass ich am Ende Kuchen mitbringe. 

Pizzarollen sehen so gut aus und faulen auch nicht weg, wenn die etwas herumstehen, gute Idee, Danke! An meinem Arbeitstag sehe ich nicht viele Kollegen und wrde gerne etwas hinterlassen, was am nchsten Tag noch gut aussieht und schmeckt. Das ist ja wie ein Strudel! Hab mir unter dem Begriff was anderes vorgestellt. Die Recherche hat mir echt belst Hunger gemacht. Hast du zufllig ein Rezept oder Material, das empfehlenswert ist? Ich muss das vorher ausprobieren, ich koche zwar gern, scheitere aber bei neuen Dingen auch fters mal. :/

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ich bin ja der immer der Nussecken-Bcker  :Blush:  Halten sich ganz gut ohne auszutrocknen, Rezept ist narrensicher und lange bewhrt, und ich esse sie auch gerne  :Woow: 
Habe ja immer gebacken bei meinen Famus  ::-angel:  die waren auch alle eigentlich mehr oder weniger gut bis sehr gut, da fand ich das vllig in Ordnung.

Bei uns sind alle Klausurtermine jetzt drauen. Zwei Klausuren an einem Tag Mitte Juli, da befrchte ich fast, dauert es mit den ganzen Corona-Regeln der Uni bestimmt 4h, wobei die Klausuren je nur 45min sind. Sind natrlich auch die beiden schwersten des Jahres.
Und dann noch eine Klausur 1 Woche spter. Ein anderes Modul hat die letzte Klausur wirklich erst Juliende. Und unser Dekanat ist wirklich stolz darauf, dass man es schafft, dass alle problemlos zum M2-Antreten knnen. Dass ein so sptes Semesterende wirklich ungut ist bezglich M2, sehen die gar nicht.

----------


## Dooly

Alle meine Famulaturen waren auch richtig gut und ich hab darum auch immer etwas mitgenommen. Dass das aber eine so eingefahrene Einrichtung ist, find ich kurios. 
Einmal Obst, einmal Sigkeiten und fr mein Hausarzt-BP einen gekauften Marmorkuchen vom Bcker, der teuer und nicht lecker war. Ansonsten immer gebackenes aber ich backe nicht so gut und hab nicht mal nen Ofen (nur so nen Mini-Backofen) sodass ich mich immer woanders einnisten muss, zum Backen. Diese Pizzarollen klingen backbar in meinem Mini-Ofen ^^

Bei uns wurde der Zeitplan weitgehend eingehalten. Wann wre euer Semester denn normalerweise zu Ende?

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Zu Ende wre es eigentlich gestern gewesen  :Big Grin:  Wir haben auch Anfang Mrz angefangen, hatten also noch 3 Tage "normal" Uni. 
Die Hlfte des Semesters hat ja auch noch das BP 5 Tage, das drften die meisten auch jetzt erst machen knnen, weil teils rzte im Urlaub waren, teils manche schon Prsenzveranstaltungen hatten oder Prfungen. Klar, mit dem Lernplan anfangen werden die meisten, aber das wird ein groes Stckwerk und es drften eher so 70-80 Tage werden. Also optimal ist was anderes.

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich habe fr Innere nen Kuchen gebacken (wobei ich der Abteilung am liebsten gar nix gegeben htte, oder alternativ den Kuchen mit einem ausgestreckten Mittelfinger htte verzieren knnen), in der Ansthesie gabs Kuchen nach der Intensiv-Rotation, Haribo nach der Schmerzmedizin und Pizza-Rollen fr den OP. In der Chirurgie ebenfalls Pizza-Rollen. Aber ich backe/koche auch generell gerne.

Du kannst wahlweise alles selber machen (also den Teig und die Tomatensauce), oder, wenn du nicht gut kochen kannst einfach ein Fertig-Set im Supermarkt kaufen, die mit Sauce und Teig zum Selbermachen. Den Teig (egal welchen) ausrollen, mit einer eher dnnen Schicht Tomatensauce bestreichen und dann der Lnge nach vorsichtig rollen. Danach die Rolle in kleine Stcke schneiden, die aufs Backblech legen, noch ein bisschen Tomatensauce auf die kleinen Kringel, dann wahlweise noch Bacon drauf, oder direkt den Kse, dann in den Backofen (ich hatte glaube ich 180 Grad fr knapp ne Viertelstunde).

@Choranaptyxis: Ich beneide euch definitiv nicht. Aber grundstzlich knnt ihr ja zumindest antreten...und mit ner 4 kommt man schon immer irgendwie durcj!

----------


## Dooly

> Ich habe fr Innere nen Kuchen gebacken (wobei ich der Abteilung am liebsten gar nix gegeben htte, oder alternativ den Kuchen mit einem ausgestreckten Mittelfinger htte verzieren knnen)


Hahaha! 😂 
Du machst die Pizzarollen anders, als die Rezepte, die ich gefunden hab. Das ist noch viel besser!!! Wenn ich meinen faulen Arsch heute noch zum Einkaufen rausschleppen kann, werde ich das heute schon ausprobieren (hab mega Appetit auf Pizza bekommen) ansonsten nchste Woche. 😍
Haribo ist brigens auch super! Schmilzt nicht so schnell. Kommt in meinen Fresskorb. ^^

Ich verstehe, wie tzend es sein muss, wenn man normalerweise frher fertig wre. Bei uns gibt es Rotationsgruppen, die von Anfang an wussten, dass sie nur 70-80 Tage haben werden, dann ist es irgendwie akzeptabler.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Und, aufgerafft zu Pizza?
Gibt es bei euch eigentlich Freischussregelungen? Bei uns nicht, aber einige Unis haben das wohl jetzt (Leipzig, Kiel, Erlangen, Lbeck, NRW generell) um mal die zu nennen, von denen ich wei.
So, nchste Woche die Prsenzzeiten, darauf die Woche dann Blockpraktikum und dann an die 3 letzten Klausuren rangehen  :Smilie:

----------


## Dooly

Ach, httest du mal nicht gefragt.  :Traurig:  Ich hatte groes vor, als ich das Posting geschrieben hatte. Wollte hier angeben und ein Foto hochladen und so. War wohl nichts, mein Teig ist irgendwie sehr massiv geworden. Kennt ihr diesen Teig mit denen man als Kind Skulpturen baut und backt? Na ja. 
Von der Soe lebe ich heute immer noch. Aktuell steht ein Topf mit Tomatensuppe auf dem Herd, die ist okay. Viele Portionen sind im Gefrierschrank. 

Wofr sind denn eure Prsenzzeiten? 

Bei uns gibt es die Freiversuche. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist das ein uniweiter Beschluss, der fr uns Medis aber total schnuppe ist.

----------


## Bonnerin

Oh, das tut mir sehr Leid, dass de Hefeteig nicht geklappt hat. :/ Vielleicht nochmal, aber dann mit dem gekauften Fertig-Teig?

----------


## Dooly

Ja klar, ich probiere es demnchst noch mal aus. Hab ein Rezept im Kopf, das so gut schmecken wrde, wenns klappen wrde. 😂😂😂

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Immer wieder ausprobieren ;) hatte mal Zimtschnecken gemacht, an sich super lecker, aber war das eine Fummelei, bis mehr als 50% von der ARbeitsplatte gelst waren, von 100% wollen wir mal gar nicht reden  :Grinnnss!: 

Prsenz haben wir in Ortho und Palli, und nochmal 2 Onlineseminare in Notfall und Ansthesie.
Bei ersterem mssen wir einen Patientenbericht schreiben, also wie im M3, allerdings drfen wir momentan Patienten nicht anfassen, also muss man alles aus Gesprchen und Akten raussuchen. Haben aber 5 Tage insgesamt Zeit.

----------


## Dooly

Danke fr die Erklrung.  :Smilie:  
Ich hatte mich gewundert, dass du Prsenz und BP einzeln erwhnst. Wir machen solche Dinge, wie Epikrise-Schreiben, im Rahmen der BPs. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ihr normalerweise in Ortho z.B. mehrmals auflaufen msst? Also fr ein BP, dann fr die Epikrise, ggf. noch mehr? Wre das ber die Semester verteilt oder macht ihr das alles im gleichen „Ortho-Semester“?

----------


## Choranaptyxis

BP ist bei mir dieses Semester Allgemeinmedizin. Da haben wir ein Booklet, und mssen 4 Patienten untersuchen/befragen/ausfllen, wie auch immer man das sehen mchte. Das ist bei uns dieses Semester nur verkrzt worden. Wie es normal in Innere oder Pd aussieht, wei ich nicht. In ersterem betreuen wir eigene Patienten auf so einer Ausbildungsstation, da muss man vermutlich auch den Brief dazu schreiben

Ortho hat bei uns normalerweise 3 Seminare und 5 UaKs, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe plus etwas ber 10 Vorlesungen. In der Einfhrungsvorlesung bekommt man normal ein Referatthema, und das muss man in irgendeinem Seminar oder UaK, so genau wei ich es nicht, vorstellen. Diesmal mussten wir die Referat-PowerPoint abgeben und 3 Seiten ausformuliert das Referat.
Und in einem der Ortho Uaks untersucht man normal einen Patienten wie im M3 und schreibt den Arztbrief/Patientenbericht sozusagen. Das mssen wir halt auch machen, nur, dass wir den Patienten nicht anfassen drfen, sondern theoretisch immer 1,5m Abstand halten mssen.
Das zusammen ist dann die "Prfung". 

Prsenz und BP erwhne ich deshalb getrennt, weil unsere Uni uns diesmal nur ein Endpunkt fr das BP genannt hat, Ende Juli. Es ist nicht im Stundenplan eingeteilt, sondern wir mssen die 5 Tage jetzt selbst mit der Praxis absprechen. Normal sind da im Stundenplan die Tage vorgegeben. Die Prsenzzeiten wurden aber eingeteilt und knnen nur diesmal bei Bedarf getauscht werden. Ich muss die z.B. noch machen, da in den 2 Wochen, wo es ohne tageweise Pausen gegangen wre, die Praxis einmal zu war und in der anderen Woche schon jmd dort war (abgesprochen untereinander), der M2 macht. Da stecke ich natrlich zurck. Ich plane ab 29. dann die 5 Tage.

----------


## Dooly

Voll interessant, wie das bei euch so ist. Irgendwie klingt das fr mich so organisiert, so aufwendig, so lehrfreudig, so gut. 
Bei uns gibt es hauptschlich (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) nur 2 Lehrformen: VL und BP. Zum BP gehren dann Seminar und/oder Pseudo-UaK. Leistung ist oft Anwesenheit. 
Zsssssss.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

So aufwendig ja, so lehfreudig, naja. Da darf man sich nicht blenden lassen. Klar, es gibt Seminare oder UaKs, die sind gut und erfllen ihren ursprnglichen Zweck. Oft genug ist der UaK aber einfach nur sinnfrei oder ne Art Vorlesung/Seminar fr 6 Leute.
Zumal die Zeiten nicht immer bereinstimmen. Also in dem Sinne, dass der UaK zeitlich nach der entsprechenden Vorlesung kommt. Da gab es dann in Innere UaK Thema Nephro whren der Hmato-Onko VL Woche z.B. fr meine Gruppe, Nephro kam erst Wochen spter, und beides zeitgleich vorbereiten/nachbereiten war zeitlich nicht machbar.
Es ist eigentlich also wie berall ;)

----------


## Mukopolysaccharid

Lehre steht und fllt mit dem Dozenten. Wie oft wurden wir einfach in ein Patientenzimmer geschickt von wegen macht mal und anschlieend wurde es hchstens halbherzig besprochen.

----------


## Dooly

Hm, ja vielleicht ist es netto doch irgendwie berall gleich.

----------


## Bonnerin

Das Medizinstudium ist in der Summe berall gleich schlecht. Man hat je nach Unis Fcher, die es generell nach oben rausreien (bei uns waren das z.B. Ansthesie und Arbeitsmedizin) und aber auch richtig schlechte Fcher (z.B. MiBi, Auge). Dazu kommen dann noch teilweise rein persnliche Bewertungen, abhngig davon, wer gerade den eigenen Kurs macht (mein Pdiatrie-Block war nur furchtbar, ne Freundin hatte ne grausige ACH-Woche; Psych war bei mir echt gut, andere fanden es furchtbar).

Letzten Endes wird es berall bei +-0 rauskommen. Ist halt aber auch zu erwarten, wenn kaum einer die Kurse evaluiert (bei uns war es zumindest so). 

Dazu fllt mir ne interessante Geschichte ein, die sich begeben hat, als ich im 3. vorklinischen war. Der CA der Patho hatte entschieden, dass fr alle 4 Patho-Klausuren (1., 3., 4. und 5. klinisches) keine Gleitklausel mehr gilt, weil er die nicht mag. Tja, da gabs einen riesigen Aufstand der Studierenden und noch bevor das Semester zu Ende war hat der Pathologe richtig rger mit dem Dekanat bekommen. Dazu dann eine vielfache, schlechte Evaluation der Kurse (teils aus Trotz, aber an sich halt wirklich gerechtfertigt) und da ist dann einiges an Geldern gestrichen worden. Schade, dass das nur ein einmaliges Strohfeuer war.

----------


## Dooly

4 Patho-Klausuren in 4 Semestern, da legt der sich ja fast mit jeder Klinik Kohorte an. Ich finde das typisch. Wenn's darum geht, Nachteile abzuwenden oder Vorteile zu erhalten, dann wird man aktiv. Ansonsten sind Motivation und Bewertungen zu individuell und subjektiv, wie ihr das ja schon sagtet. 
Du wirst vermutlich ja auch bald in Lehre involviert werden ...ich bin gespannt, welche Aspekte sich aufzeigen, die man als Studierende nicht bedenkt.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Bei uns sind die Evaluationen offiziell verpflichtend, viele machen die auch (nur deswegen), aber da schreibe ich mir immer alles von der Seele, hflich natrlich, aber bestimmt. Ob das je einen Einfluss hat, who knows. Zumal da die Geschmcker natrlich weit verbreitet sind.
Ich fand z.B. unsere 15 Online-Leichenschauen als Ersatz fr eine Reale plus Gerichtstermin zeitlich nicht ganz im Verhltnis (ersteres hat bestimmt insgesamt 15-20h gedauert), grundstzlich aber gut, nur fehlte halt irgendwas zum Fragen stellen, Rckmeldungen ausfhrlicher Art warum x,y jetzt explizit so ist etc.. Andere fanden das total toll, und halt bequem von daheim aus machbar ohne wohin zu mssen.
Aber trotzdem ohne Evaluation wrde halt gar nichts passieren, und zumindest bei uns in der Klinik gibt es auch 1-2 Fcher, Auge z.B., da kommen einem die Trnen bei so schlechter Lehre.

----------


## Bonnerin

> 4 Patho-Klausuren in 4 Semestern, da legt der sich ja fast mit jeder Klinik Kohorte an. Ich finde das typisch. Wenn's darum geht, Nachteile abzuwenden oder Vorteile zu erhalten, dann wird man aktiv. Ansonsten sind Motivation und Bewertungen zu individuell und subjektiv, wie ihr das ja schon sagtet. 
> Du wirst vermutlich ja auch bald in Lehre involviert werden ...ich bin gespannt, welche Aspekte sich aufzeigen, die man als Studierende nicht bedenkt.


Ja, wobei ich halt schon wei, was mich da erwartet. Man bekommt halt nen PJler, Blockpraktikanten bzw. Famulanten zwischendurch mit in den Saal (die Saaleinteilung im Bereich wechselt ja immer von Tag zu Tag). Wieviel die praktisch machen drfen, hngt erstmal davon ab, wieviel ich schon kann - in den ersten Wochen und Monaten also vermutlich nix, auer mal ne Viggo legen und eventuell mal die Maskenbeatmung ausprobieren. Ich habe auch Freunde, die in der Ansthesie PJ machen, denen habe ich schon davon abgeraten, zu mir in den Saal zu gehen (auer, wenn sie nen chilligen Tag wollen), weil ich dann gerade frisch eingearbeitet sein werde und man bessere Chancen hat, viel zu machen, wenn die Kollegen mindestens ein halbes Jahr dabei sind, besser noch die Assistenten im 5. Jahr, die noch Narkosezahlen sammeln oder die Fachrzte. Rein fachlich werde ich halt die Basics vermitteln (Hypnotika, volatile Ansthetika, Opiate, Muskelrelaxantien, RSI, peripher vs. Allgemeinansthesie).

Wirklich richtig fr die Lehre abgestellt wird man tages- (Untersuchungskurs, Notfallmedizin) oder auch mal wochenweise (Theorie-Woche des Blocks) erst nach der Intensivrotation, also meist so ab Ende 3. Jahr bzw. 4. Jahr.

----------


## fovea

also ich habe bisher nur in einem Fach mitbekommen, dass unsere Kritik direkt im nchsten Semester umgesetzt wurde und das war Psychiatrie. Die haben wirklich das gesamte BP studentenfreudlicher gestaltet (nur vormittag Seminare und Station getrennt) und man hat durch verschiedene Bereiche rotiert, was bei uns nicht der Fall war. Also hat sich wirklich sehr zum Positiven gendert!

----------


## Obscura

Ist bei euch Amboss gerade auch down?

----------


## medilearner123

jaaaaa! :/

----------


## Dooly

Gefhlt lese ich relativ oft davon, dass Amboss down sei, bemerke es aber selten selbst. Ich lern zu wenig, hihihi.
Jedenfalls ist das immer ein Aufhnger fr mich, alle an die Apps zu erinnern. Gerade, wenn man frs Examen lernt, ist es wichtig, dass man jederzeit auf die Inhalte zugreifen kann. Der Unterschied zwischen App und Browserversion ist mittlerweile relativ gro, finde ich. Ich komm mit beidem gut zurecht.

----------


## h3nni

> Jedenfalls ist das immer ein Aufhnger fr mich, alle an die Apps zu erinnern. Gerade, wenn man frs Examen lernt, ist es wichtig, dass man jederzeit auf die Inhalte zugreifen kann. Der Unterschied zwischen App und Browserversion ist mittlerweile relativ gro, finde ich. Ich komm mit beidem gut zurecht.


Wie oft werden die denn aktualisiert? Habe schon fter gehrt, dass die App nicht den aktuellen Stand enthlt.

----------


## Dooly

Na ja ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass App und Browserversion auf die Sekunde synchron sind, aber so uralte Daten, dass es eine Relevanz htte, gibt’s nicht. 
Aktualisiert wird sehr hufig, schon fast nervig oft. Gefhlt mehrmals die Woche aber bestimmt mindestens ein- 
bis zweimal wchentlich. Ich benutze die Amboss Apps tglich und synchronisiere daher tagesaktuell immer, wenn ich mein Gert nicht verwende.

----------


## DanBlack

Aber auf dem Handy Lerninhalte durch arbeiten empfinde ich als super anstrengen. Mal schnell was nachgucken, okay, aber stundenlang drauf starren ...

----------


## Dooly

Es ntzt halt nix, bei technischen Problemen. Es gibt ja auch die Alternativen Zwangspause, Print und Wechsel.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Mir fehlt jetzt morgen nur noch ein Online-Seminar, dann war es das mit den Veranstaltungen fr dieses Semester und es kommen nur noch BP und Klausuren.
Highlight war die Reaktion auf die Nachfrage, wie die nun schriftliche Klausur (sonst mndlich, Flle) aussieht. Was soll man sagen, ach, da brauchen sie ja auch ne Klausur, wei jetzt auch keiner, htten sie da Fragen generieren sollen? Fazit, die Klausur ist wohl untergangen. Wir waren uns einig, ohne Nachfrage wre es mehr als mglich gewesen, dass wir zur Klausur kommen und keine vorhanden ist...

----------


## fovea

auch nicht schlecht. XD 
Bei uns gab es am Montag technische Probleme bei der Derma Klausur. Saen dann eine halbe Stunde rum bis wir schreiben konnten. Noch dazu war die Klausur unerwartet schwer... tja muss runtergesetzt werden, sonst wren gut die Hlfte durchgefallen. Habe morgen noch zwei Klausuren und dann nchste Woche die Mndliche  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiddo

Das ist ja super tzend! Ich drcke Dir die Daumen fr die beiden Klausuren und die mndliche Prfung.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Oh man, hat Derma dann immer noch welchen das M2 gekostet?
Viel Erfolg morgen

----------


## fovea

@Kiddo Danke dir!  :Smilie:  

@Choranaptyxis also wenn die nicht um zwei Punkte runtergegangen wren wahrscheinlich eher. Es gibt zum Glck nchste Woche die Wiederholung. Aber trotzdem rgerlich fr die, die jetzt nchste Woche nochmal mssen.

----------


## Melli1992

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, gerade jetzt vor dem M2 gucke ich ja gerne hier mal ins Forum rein so zum Austausch und so...

Jedoch irritiert es mich jedes mal wieder, das die "Forenzeit" (sprich die Uhrzeit an den Beitrag) so gar nicht stimmt... teilweise einige Stunden / Minuten falsch angezeigt wird...

Habt ihr eigentlich auch dieses Problem oder liegt das irgendwie bei mir an einer falschen Einstellung? Ich hab das Problem schon seit ich das Forum hier nutze... hat sich erledigt  :peng: 

BTW... ab heute offiziell Scheinfrei... ich weis nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll  :love:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

@ Melli Glckwunsch!
@ Leoline ah, das ist ja gut. Bei uns gibt es keine Nachholklausuren (zumindest nicht in der Klinik). Da muss man auf die nchste offizielle Klausur warten. Ich hoffe, da sind dann alle durchgekommen.

So, BP ist rum, war echt ganz gut, htte gerne ab und an mehr gemacht im Sinne von voruntersuchen und vorstellen, aber konnte auch so etwas lernen. Und, was mir wichtig war, es wurde nichts angeboten/gemacht, was man unter Schwurbelei abtun kann, da kriege ich immer die Krise.
Jetzt nur noch die 3 Klausuren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Confused.

Puhhhh, 2 Klausuren noch und dann bin ich irgendwie im 9. Semester gelandet...
Insgesamt 9 Klausuren in diesem Semester + eine Wiederholung fr mich. Wieso man sowas nicht besser aufteilen kann...im 6. Semester hatten wir 2 Klausuren  :Nixweiss: 

Dank Corona mehr Lernzeit, ich wsste echt nicht wie die Jahrgnge es vorher geschafft haben. Tglich 2h UaK, ein Seminar und Vorlesung von 14-18:30. Wann soll man denn da noch lernen? Und vor allem ist das doch sowas von ineffizient, nur lesen und auskotzen. Als ob da was hngen bleibt und dann noch so super Facts wie bspw. zu M.Pompe. Wr doch schne erstmal die Basics zu wissen bevor ich ein sehr seltenes Krankheitsbild diagnostiziere.  :keule:

----------


## Chriman

Interessant wie unterschiedlich das so luft. 
Hier in Berlin ( ebenfalls 8. Semester) gibt es am Ende des Semesters eine Klausur ;)
Dafr Neuro + NC, Psych, HNO und bissl Auge auf einmal.
Geminsamkeit ist allerdings, dass Kolibris abgefragt werden.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

@confused so ist das das bei uns auch. Ein Semester ist meist eher entspannend (wobei auch da immer 2-3 Klausuren hrter sind, aber viel mehr Zeit generell), das andere ist vollgepackt bis oben hin, das meiste schwierige Klausuren, wo man auch mal schnell durchfallen kann und generell viel mehr Prsenzzeit hat. Hab ich nie verstanden, warum man das nicht besser aufteilen kann.

Langsam geht mir doch die Dse. So ins blaue in Notfallmedizin zu lernen, ohne zu wissen, wie die Klausur aussieht... Mndlich war das nie ein Problem, gab ca. 50 Flle, aus einem Fallbuch entlehnt, man hat einen gezogen und musste den sozusagen versorgen und Fragen dazu benantworten und noch 1-2 generelle Frage zu manchen Krankheitsbildern/Ablufen.
Die Aussage, wir orientieren uns an Vorlesungen und Seminaren (war genau eines), hilft da echt wenig. Zumal die auch mit den Fllen nicht unbedingt was zu tun hatten immer, sondern eher physiolastig nur erklren, nicht praktisch, und dafr dann 5-mal erklren, wie tief die Thoraxkompression jetzt sein muss.

----------


## Confused.

Superduper und die Nachholklausur verhauen..wenigstens wird die dank Corona nicht gewertet

----------


## Choranaptyxis

@confused ach Mist, aber fr dieses Semester immerhin fertig?

Bei mir steht die letzte Klausur am Donnerstag an, die zum Glck relativ einfach sein sollte. Donnerstag bin ich mir bei einer aber auch nicht sicher, ob es gereicht hat... Deutlich das Niveau zu hoch angesetzt, da kamen alle raus und haben gestaunt. Zudem noch Formfehler und mindestens 2 Fragen nicht beantwortbar. Kommentar: kreuzen sie das wahrschienlichste an. Fun Fact, durch den Fehler waren alle gleich wahrscheinlich....
Und bei uns fehlt auch noch immer die eine mndliche Prfungsnote von vor 7 Wochen, und eine Benotung von vor 1,5 Monaten, achja, herrlich. Selbst die mit der letzten Prfung am Donnerstag haben so ihre Scheinfreiheit noch nicht sicher, weil damit vermutlich dann noch 3 schriftliche und 2-3 mndliche/Ersatzprfungen fehlen. Aber hey, bis Mitte August ist ja Zeit.

----------


## h3nni

So, keine Klausuren mehr. Nur noch bisschen Examen im April und dann ist das Studium quasi geschafft. Krass. Geht immer schnell, auch wenn ich mir das jedes Jahr gedacht habe.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> So, keine Klausuren mehr. Nur noch bisschen Examen im April und dann ist das Studium quasi geschafft. Krass. Geht immer schnell, auch wenn ich mir das jedes Jahr gedacht habe.


Das hrt sich doch gut an!!!

Bei uns fehlen immer noch 2 Klausurergebnisse... Eines kam die Woche noch, aber an denen hapert es immer noch. Davon war eine durchaus durchwachsen, da wrden dann gerne auch die M2-Lerner endlich Klarheit haben bei uns.

Aber nchstes Semester sind auch nochmal, ich glaube 4? Prfungen, plus im Januar noch ein fcherbergreifender OSCE, da wird einem nicht langweilig.
Examen machen wir dann zusammen ;)

----------


## h3nni

Unser Abschluss-OSCE wurde tatschlich abgesagt. Wahrscheinlich gab es kein gutes Konzept zu Corona und so richtig etabliert ist er sowieso noch nicht. Auerdem hatten wir dieses Semester 2 Fcher, die relativ sicher dort drangewesen wren, das wre dann witzlos, ohne Praktika was Praktisches zu prfen.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Fr dieses Semester wurde der auch abgesagt, da werden die Klausuren der Fcher gemittelt. Bei uns soll er nchstes Semester stattfinden (ist immer nach dem letzten Semester vor dem Examen fr einen), wobei das auch lustig wird, da ich ein Fach dieses Semester hatte und auch alles praktische ausgefallen ist (ALS-Kurs etc.)

----------


## Gastgast

Hallo Leute,

ich bin nun frisch in die Klinik ins 5. Semester gestartet (Ich habe auch die Universitt gewechselt und bin jetzt in Ulm). In der Vorklinik habe ich oft eigene Zusammenfassungen geschrieben und auswendig gelernt oder oft waren auch bereits Zusammenfassung von Mitstudenten vorhanden. Ansonsten habe ich auch gerne mit Kurzlehrbchern (z.B. Physiologie) gelernt. Das hat bei uns in Physiologie auch ausgereicht. Nun bin ich  unsicher, wie ich das Lernen in der Klinik angehen soll. Die Prfungsform ist auch eine groe Umstellung fr mich, da in der Vorklinik fast alle Prfungen mndlich waren und jetzt fast alles MC-Klausuren sein werden. Habe mir jetzt zu Beginn wieder Kurzlehrbcher angeschafft und eine Zusammenfassung geschrieben, musste aber feststellen, dass ich die meisten Altfragen mit einem Kurzlehrbuch gar nicht beantworten kann. Ein groer Lehrbuch ist aber fast schon ein bisschen viel zum Zusammenfassen. Nur durchlesen funktioniert bei mir schlecht, da ich die Dinge oft wieder vergesse.

Wie habt ihr in der Klinik gelernt? Wre dankbar fr Tipps :Smilie:

----------


## davo

> Habe mir jetzt zu Beginn wieder Kurzlehrbcher angeschafft und eine Zusammenfassung geschrieben, musste aber feststellen, dass ich die meisten Altfragen mit einem Kurzlehrbuch gar nicht beantworten kann. Ein groer Lehrbuch ist aber fast schon ein bisschen viel zum Zusammenfassen.


Ich vermute, dass du die meisten Altfragen auch mit einem groen Lehrbuch nicht beantworten wirst knnen. Das ist das altbekannte Dilemma im deutschen Medizinstudium. Ich empfehle dir deshalb eine dreigleisige Lernstrategie:

1. Altfragen - damit du die Klausuren bestehst.
2. Amboss oder Endspurt mit Fokus auf die IMPP-Fragen - damit du dich auf das Examen vorbereitest.
3. Idealerweise zustzlich, sofern zeitlich mglich, auch noch Kurzlehrbcher, zumindest fr die Fcher, die dich interessieren - damit du auch tatschlich etwas lernst.

----------


## ellilay

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin nun frisch in die Klinik ins 5. Semester gestartet (Ich habe auch die Universitt gewechselt und bin jetzt in Ulm). In der Vorklinik habe ich oft eigene Zusammenfassungen geschrieben und auswendig gelernt oder oft waren auch bereits Zusammenfassung von Mitstudenten vorhanden. Ansonsten habe ich auch gerne mit Kurzlehrbchern (z.B. Physiologie) gelernt. Das hat bei uns in Physiologie auch ausgereicht. Nun bin ich  unsicher, wie ich das Lernen in der Klinik angehen soll. Die Prfungsform ist auch eine groe Umstellung fr mich, da in der Vorklinik fast alle Prfungen mndlich waren und jetzt fast alles MC-Klausuren sein werden. Habe mir jetzt zu Beginn wieder Kurzlehrbcher angeschafft und eine Zusammenfassung geschrieben, musste aber feststellen, dass ich die meisten Altfragen mit einem Kurzlehrbuch gar nicht beantworten kann. Ein groer Lehrbuch ist aber fast schon ein bisschen viel zum Zusammenfassen. Nur durchlesen funktioniert bei mir schlecht, da ich die Dinge oft wieder vergesse.
> 
> Wie habt ihr in der Klinik gelernt? Wre dankbar fr Tipps


Altfragen sind wirklich super wichtig zum Bestehen! (auch wenn man dann nicht unbedingt das kann, was das IMPP auch wissen mchte.. (weit du schon wie du in Ulm darauf zugreifen kannst?)

Im 5. und 6. Semester fand ich die Vorlesungsfolien (v.A. bei Mibi und allgemeiner Pharma) meist auch ganz hilfreich. Gerade bei Patho auch die Seminarfolien.  
Fr Innere etc. habe ich viel (mehrfach) auf Amboss gelesen. 

Das Wichtigste fr die Klausur sind und bleiben meiner Meinung nach aber die Altfragen. (auch wenn es bld klingt)

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ich hab mir auch in der Klinik oft Zusammenfassungen gemacht, wobei mir es da auch mehr um das wiederholen ging, weniger um das Erstellen selbst. Und ab und an gab es schon Zusammenfassungen bzw. ausgetauscht mit Kommilitonen, die auch so lernen. Immer wichtig, wissen, welche Art von Klausur es ist, sprich wird das eine, die man nur mit Altfragen lernen bestehen kann, oder werden eher 0% Altfragen verwendet. Je nachdem muss man natrlich mehr oder wenig Zeit investieren (oder kann aus Interesse z.B. ein KLB oder Amboss so lernen), und bei uns war es so, dass gerne das Wissen aus den Vorlesungen abgefragt wurde, was nicht immer unbedingt auch ein KLB fr wichtig erachtet.
Und auch wenn eig keine Altfagen in der Klausur genutzt werden, die Fragen zur Vorbereitung nutzen, damit man sieht, wie die Fragen gestellt werden (bei uns ist z.B. Klinische Pharma einfach speziell immer formuliert und gestellt, darauf muss man sich vorbereiten) und natrlich wie beim Examen als Lernkontrolle nutzen.

----------


## Gastgast

Danke fr die Tipps.  Dann werde ich mich in Zukunft verstrkt auf die Altfragen konzentrieren. Und fr den Lerneffekt Amboss / KLB verwenden.

----------


## Clostridien

Hallo an alle! Ich hab gerade diesen Thread entdeckt und gesehen, dass hier "frher" ja echt einiges los war! War echt ganz interessant, den Austausch zu verfolgen und zu lesen, was fr Erfahrungen die Klinikstudenten an verschiedenen Unis gemacht haben. Gerade jetzt im Online-Semester, wre es doch eigentlich ganz passend, den Thread nochmal wieder aufleben zu lassen? Ist jemand interessiert? Wie luft bei euch das Semester so?  :Smilie:

----------


## Confused.

Super lufts, eine einzige Farce. 
Im November wurden Klausuren abgesagt aufgrund steigender Fallzahlen, nun sollen Klausuren im Dezember in Prsenz stattfinden obwohl die Fallzahlen nicht mal annhernd weniger geworden sind.
Das Referat Lehre diktiert und alle mssen folgen, nett ist auch die Notiz, dass einige Mitarbeiter erkrankt sind und deswegen die Bearbeitung von Anfragen lnger dauert, welche vor dem Krankenstand auch schon ewig brauchte.
Nirgendwo lassen sich gesicherte Infos finden, gefhlt wird Freestyle entschieden wie welches Fach was umsetzt. Ein Glck hatte man ein Semester Zeit um einen Plan zu erarbeiten aber anscheinend wog man sich in Sicherheit aufgrund der kleinen "Coronapause" im Sommer und niemand dachte weiter. Ich bin einfach nur stark begeistert von dieser Uni, speziell der medizinischen Fakultt die trotz Vorgaben seitens der Uni sich nicht dran hlt.  :Smilie:

----------


## Clostridien

Hey Confused!
Bei uns ist es hnlich. Man merkt einfach noch strker, welche Fcher sich wirklich Mhe geben und welche nicht. Manche sind wirklich toll, bieten viel an und sind auch flexibel. Andere laden einfach nur ihre unbeschrifteten, unvertonten Vorlesungen hoch, die aus 90 Seiten Grafiken und Rntgenbildern bestehen  :Smilie: 
Gerade der Semesterstart war extrem chaotisch, so wirklich gelernt haben die aus dem letzten Semester nichts. Traurig. 
Dafr gab es letztes Semester wenigstens den Freischuss, um die schlechtere Lehre irgendwie auszugleichen. Aber der fllt dieses Semester auch weg, obwohl sich nicht viel gendert hat.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Hier ist es genauso bescheuert.
Unsere fcherbergreifende mndlich-praktische Prfung Anfang Januar findet statt, obwohl die Stadt bei Inzidenz >200 sogar Ausgangssperren ab heute hat. Die Fachschaft hatte es wohl so verstanden, dass es FFP2 gibt und keinen Kontakt, jetzt gibt es nur fr Prfer, Probanden etc FFP2, Prflinge nur MNS und wir mssen praktisch voruntersuchen, weil nicht nur handeln nennen, sondern wirklich machen das Motto ist.
Erst kamen die Nachholtermine fr die ALS praktischen bungen, einen Tag spter wurden sie abgesagt, weil die Ansthesie keine Kapazitten hat.
Die reinste Farce: man msse sich ja nicht mal extra drauf vorbereiten, wir htten ja alles gelernt im Studium. Klar, wer bereitet sich auch auf mndlich-praktische Prfungen extra vor, wenn ich doch alles, teils vor 2 Jahren, gelernt habe und deswegen sofort parat habe.
Und als Alternative wre ja nur eine Studienzeitverlngerung mglich. Wohlgemerkt, die Prfung ist im Sommer ausgefallen, und es wurden stattdessen aus den 3 beteiligten Fchern die Durchschnittsnoten der schriftlichen Prfungen genommen.

Immerhin bemht sich die Pd und der Lehrverantwortliche meinte auch, dass sie Lsungen finden fr Leute, die an der Klausur under der mndlichen Prfung in Quarantne oder krank sind. Aber es hngt wirklich am Einsatz der einzelnen Dozenten.

Im Blockpraktikum beim Hausarzt hatten wohl schon einige Corona-Kontakte, das findet nmlich auch wieder im vollen Umfang statt.
Kannste dir bei uns echt nicht mehr ausdenken :peng: 

Achja, Freischuss etc gab es hier nie, Nachholtermine gibt es jetzt nur fr die Prfung Anfang Janur offiziell.

----------


## Clostridien

Oh mann, das ist ja einfach nur noch total tzend bei euch! 

Bei uns wurde jetzt von der Uni eine offizielle Sonderregelung verabschiedet, bei der Studierenden aller Studiengnge ein Freischussversuch gewhrt wird. Von dieser Sonderregelung sind explizit Medizinstudierende als einziger Studiengang ausgeschlossen. 
Begrndung: Wir haben generell schon 4 Versuche pro Prfung, die meisten anderen Studiengnge nur 3. Ja, die meisten, es gibt aber auch andere Studiengnge, die wie wir regulr 4 Versuche haben und auch nicht von dieser Sonderregeleung ausgeschlossen sind. Ist mir ein Rtsel, wie sowas sein kann.
Da bittet man Medizinstudierende um Hilfe bei der Bewltigung der Pandemie (ich kenne einige, die z.B auf Coronastationen arbeiten oder bei den Abstrichen aushelfen) und dann werden diese explizit als einzige von Sonderregelungen ausgeschlossen. Kannste dir nicht ausdenken.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Man kommt sich halt dezent ver*** vor. Die Sicherheit geht solange vor, bis es Studierende betriftt, da ist eh alles egal. Und nein, FFP2 gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht fr jeden Tag beim Hausarzt (ich hatte damals fr 5 Tage genau eine), die Kontakte drften also teils Kategorie 1 entsprechen, aber hey, wen juckt das schon. Und da in weniger als 2 Wochen Prfungen sind, bindet das natrlich niemand iwem auf die Nase.
Aber diese Prfung ist natrlich immens wichtig, ohne wrde man ja kein Mindestma an Qualitt erreichen. Dass die Dozenten teils nicht liefern ist ja egal, Hauptsache die Prfung ssteht.

4 Versuche gibt es hier gar nicht, 3 ohne Hrtefallantrag. Das einzige, was sich gendert hat, ist, dass wir keine Anwesenheitspflicht mehr haben. Dass das sonst zu Probleme fhrt (jetzt vlt nicht mehr, aber zwischenzeitlich) kam ihnen wohl von alleine.

----------


## Confused.

Die Pharmakologen hatten anscheinend viel Zeit im Homeoffice um sich neue, aufregende Klausurfragen auszudenken.  :Wand:

----------


## Clostridien

Habt ihr etwa schon die ersten Klausuren geschrieben?

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Das 5.Jahr hatte bei uns die ersten "Klausurenrunde" Ende Oktober, und auch das 4.Jahr hatte schon Prfungen. Meine letzten Klausuren vor der praktischen Prfung Anfang Januar ber 3 Runden (2.OSCE-Prfung) sind auch nchste Woche dann, einmal mndlich, einmal schriftlich.
Finde das also nicht so ungewhnlich.
@confused Daumen sind gedrckt

----------


## Confused.

Meine erste Klausur hatte ich eine Woche nach Semesterbeginn, die folgende ist aufgrund von Corona ausgefallen. Dann durfte wieder geschrieben werden und ber die nchste wird sich gerade gestritten. Spannend  ::-oopss: 

Danke!

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Bei uns findet an Prfungen alles statt, teils sinnvoll oder unsinnvoll. Heit, Anfang Januar ist unsere praktische Abschlussprfung (und ja, wir haben im 3.Jahr auch nen OSCE) der Klinik angesetzt mit Hiwis und Schauspielpatienten, mndliche Prfungen finden statt. Da ist kaum Umdenken (eine Prfung findet wohl online statt, also mndlich, statt benotete Seminare; bei einem Jahrgang wurden die Prfungen etwas umgebaut) aber sonst, eigentlich wie ohne Corona. Schriftlich passiert sowieso alles wie immer.
Praktische Lehre natrlich eingeschrnkt, aber man kann ja trotzdem praktisch prfen (O-TOn: fangen sie frh genug an zu ben, ja wie denn?). Es war dieses Semester normal Hausarzt-Blockpraktikum, die letzten mssten jetzt gerade fertig oder in der 2.Woche sein, Ansteckungsrisiko, ach egal.
Ich nehme aber gerne Infos zu Fakultten, wo man da etwas "sensitiver" ist, und nicht einfach alles stattfinden lsst. Wohlgemerkt, bei uns gibt es Ausgangssperren, wir sind also bei Inzidenz >200, Nachbarstadt >400.

----------


## Prya

Bei uns sollen Anfang Februar auch die OSCEs stattfinden... ohne dass wir im Semester Bedside-Teaching hatten, teilweise sind praktische Dinge ausgefallen, ben kann man nicht. Manchmal wei ich auch nicht, was man sich so dabei denkt...
Schriftlich soll auch wie gehabt stattfinden, aber das hat eigtl letztes Semester gut geklappt, mit kleineren Gruppen und vielen Rumen.
Ist eben ein einziges Chaos - die eine Woche so, die andere dann wieder so >.>

----------


## Confused.

Ab Montag ist in Sachsen Lockdown, unsere Prsenzklausuren wurden abgesagt bzw. darf auf andere Formate umgestellt werden. Dachte zwar, dass Neurologie einfach die Klausur verschiebt aber nein, nchsten Freitag darf ich meine erste Onlineklausur im ganzen Studium schreiben. Bin gespannt, wie das luft. Bis 10. Januar ist aber erstmal alles abgesagt. Zweites Semester in Folge ohne jegliche Prsenz (auer Klausuren).

----------


## Anticholium

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar neu hier, habe aber den Thread schon seit einer Weile als stille Leserin mitverfolgt. Dieses Semester lief bei uns alles online bis auf die Prfungen  diese durften bis vor den Weihnachtsferien noch in Prsenz stattfinden. Zugegebenermaen fand ich die Umstellung auf Online-Lehre auch tzend. Mir fehlte einfach der normale Tagesrhythmus, denn bei uns lag ein Teil der Vorlesungen bereits aufgezeichnet vor, das heit sie wurden nicht live zu einem festen Termin bertragen. Da wurden also viel Selbstorganisation und vor allem Disziplin gefordert, welche bei mir initial praktisch nicht vorhanden waren. Die Prfungen wurden zumindest alle bestanden und damit ist das Wintersemester fr mich bereits abgeschlossen. Momentan stehen noch Famulaturen an, parallel dazu kommt auch die Doktorarbeit...  :kotzen: 

Zudem beginne ich mir so langsam zu berlegen, wie ich frs M2 im Oktober lernen sollte. Ich finde Amboss vom Textbau und Stil her ganz okay, eigentlich habe ich damit ber die ganze Klinikzeit gelernt. Trotzdem habe ich immer wieder das Problem, das Wissen langfristig zu behalten und die Zusammenhnge zu verknpfen. Auch wenn ich die einzigen Lernkarten sehr gut beherrsche, scheitere ich meistens auf der differentialdiagnostischen Ebene, was beim aktuellen Examen essenziell ist. Fr meine letzte Klausur wollte ich was neues ausprobieren und habe dann zum ersten Mal direkt mit Fallbeispielen gelernt, statt erstmal ganz normal von der Epidemiologie bis zu der Therapie alles durchzulesen. Das hat mir tatschlich sehr geholfen, aber ich bin immer noch verunsichert, ob das ein guter Weg fr die Examensvorbereitung wre.

----------


## izzy17

Hier war ja lnger nichts mehr los deswegen schreibe ich mal  :Smilie:  

Also hier ist es auch das reinste Chaos  :Keks:  Klausuren finden zwar trotz Lockdown statt aber mit FFP2 Maskenpflicht was zwar fr die Sicherheit sicher gut ist aber bei 4 Klausuren in Folge die dann insgesamt 5h dauern doch eher bescheiden  :Grinnnss!:  Online Klausuren gibts hier nicht wegen ‚fehlender Rechtssicherheit‘ weil das ja alles so kurzfristig und unerwartet gekommen ist  :hmmm...:  aber ist genau das gleiche wie zu Semesterbeginn die 2. Welle war fr die Uni vollkommen unvorhersehbar und die Organisation dieses Semester ist schlimmer als letztes Semester 


Und hier war es auch komplett ohne Prsenz... letztes Semester auch noch in Kleingruppen mit Maske etc aber dieses Semester gar nix 
Nur in der Vorklinik wurde der Prpkurs durchgezogen obwohl sich mir nicht erschliet warum der jetzt wichtiger ist als U Kurs oder Sono Kurs

Ich bin froh wenn endlich Semesterferien sind  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Confused.

So, wie siehts aus bei euch? Unterricht am Krankenbett soll nun hier in Prsenz stattfinden, wir sollen dafr immer einen tagesaktuellen Test mitbringen, die Testzeiten kollidieren leider mit manchen (Online)Veranstaltungen. 

Ich habe mich schon etwas ber das M2 und PJ informiert, mir wrden nur ca. 70 Tage zur Verfgung stehen, wenn ich nach der letzten Klausur anfangen wrde zu lernen. Etwas knapp aber bei noch 9 anstehenden Prfungen parallel frs Stex zu lernen? Durch mein "tolle" Wiederholungsrfahrung im M1 geht mir jetzt schon etwas der Arsch auf Grundeis.

----------


## CaputMortuum

Vergebens wartet man auf Videos oder wirklich aktuelle Vorlesungsmaterialien... Willkommen in der Klinik. Alles in Prsenz auf irgendwann in den Semesterferien verschoben.

----------


## Hannah-lea

> Ich habe mich schon etwas ber das M2 und PJ informiert, mir wrden nur ca. 70 Tage zur Verfgung stehen, wenn ich nach der letzten Klausur anfangen wrde zu lernen. Etwas knapp aber bei noch 9 anstehenden Prfungen parallel frs Stex zu lernen? Durch mein "tolle" Wiederholungsrfahrung im M1 geht mir jetzt schon etwas der Arsch auf Grundeis.



Wow, das klingt echt hart. Da haben wir's etwas leichter, mit bestandenen OSCE's Ende April sind wir scheinfrei und haben keine Klausuren/Prfungen mehr bis zum M2. Daher eher der "Luxus", frher anfangen zu knnen, um mehr zu lernen (oder eben mehr freie Tage zu haben  :Big Grin: ) Drcke dir die Daumen.

----------


## jktz90

Sind die online Klausuren nicht eigentlich ein Witz? Screen teilen und eine 2. Person hlt mit einem Laptop die entsprechende Folie hoch oder aber eben Maussteuerung bernehmen und die richtige Frage ankreuzen?

----------


## vimatefes

glck, wenn man an so einer uni studiert! bei uns alles in prsenz  :Smilie:

----------


## S.Pearce

> Wow, das klingt echt hart. Da haben wir's etwas leichter, mit bestandenen OSCE's Ende April sind wir scheinfrei und haben keine Klausuren/Prfungen mehr bis zum M2. Daher eher der "Luxus", frher anfangen zu knnen, um mehr zu lernen (oder eben mehr freie Tage zu haben ) Drcke dir die Daumen.


sind wir nicht sogar schon viel frher Scheinfrei? also Klausuren mssten ja im 9. vor Weihnachten sein, dann eventuell noch BPs (falls noch welche anstehen) und ja, ok, OSCE halt, aber theoretisch zumindest kein richtiges Semester mehr. Und wenns gut luft ist man mit den BPs anfang Februar ja durch..

----------


## Confused.

Hab heut mal den Antrag frs M2 abgeschickt, der wohl noch angenehmste Part an dem ganzen.

----------


## izzy17

> Sind die online Klausuren nicht eigentlich ein Witz? Screen teilen und eine 2. Person hlt mit einem Laptop die entsprechende Folie hoch oder aber eben Maussteuerung bernehmen und die richtige Frage ankreuzen?


haha ja genau das hab ich von Freunden an Unis mit online Klausuren gehrt  :Grinnnss!: 

bei uns hat sich die Uni geschickt um die online Klausuren gedrckt, letztes Semester war es zu "kurzfristig" und dieses Semester auch alles in Prsenz  :Keks: 

Freitag wurden hier erstmal alle Veranstaltungen in Prsenz abgesagt wegen der Notbremse, heute kam dann die Mail ab morgen gehts weiter  :Aufgepasst!:  
Wie ists bei euch so mit Prsenz?

----------


## Hannah-lea

> sind wir nicht sogar schon viel frher Scheinfrei? also Klausuren mssten ja im 9. vor Weihnachten sein, dann eventuell noch BPs (falls noch welche anstehen) und ja, ok, OSCE halt, aber theoretisch zumindest kein richtiges Semester mehr. Und wenns gut luft ist man mit den BPs anfang Februar ja durch..


Wegen Corona waren Die Klausuren vom 9. im Mrz, OSCE's im April, ab dann scheinfrei yes. BP's waren wegen Corona vor den Klausuren

----------


## Choranaptyxis

> haha ja genau das hab ich von Freunden an Unis mit online Klausuren gehrt


Ganz ehrlich? Da kann ich die Uni verstehen, die dann auf Prsenz besteht. Meine Mitbewohnerin hat einige Uniklausuren geschrieben, Textformat, nicht in Medizin. Da muss man dann halt gut im 10-Finger-schreiben sein. Wenn die Leute halt bei Kreuzklausuren sofort auf solche Ideen kommen, finde ich Prsenz die einzige richtige Mglichkeit.

----------


## izzy17

Ja kann ich auch verstehen, ich bin vor allem froh, dass hier keine Klausuren abgesagt und irgendwann nachgeholt wurden  ::-oopss:  das ist echt bld wenn das passiert, man hat ja oft schon Famulaturen o geplant

Aber es gibt durchaus Programme die den Laptop berwachen & auch das Video und Mikro auswerten und dann bei Betrugsverdacht (Person redet, schaut nach unten etc.) die entsprechende Person markiert damit dann die Aufsicht nachschauen kann obs wirklich Betrug ist oder nur ein Fehler  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Genau das nutzen die. Die ganze Zeit Kamera an, ich glaube auch Mikro, man muss anfangs den Studiausweis zeigen und wenn das Internet aussetzt kann es im Zweifelsfall auch als ungltig gewertet werden. MMn stellt die Uni aber notfalls auch Rumlichkeiten zur Verfgung, wenn man sagt, dass man daheim z.B. kein ausreichendes Internet hat.

Bei uns an der Uni heit es halt, nicht rechtssicher, Datenschutz usw. Aber gut, dann lieber Prsenzklausuren und das Thema ist erledigt.

----------


## MsLifeunderRock

> Genau das nutzen die. Die ganze Zeit Kamera an, ich glaube auch Mikro, man muss anfangs den Studiausweis zeigen und wenn das Internet aussetzt kann es im Zweifelsfall auch als ungltig gewertet werden. MMn stellt die Uni aber notfalls auch Rumlichkeiten zur Verfgung, wenn man sagt, dass man daheim z.B. kein ausreichendes Internet hat.


So war es bei uns. ber ein zweites Gert (zb Handy) musste man sich selbst und den Bildschirm ber Zoom filmen. Dabei die ganze Zeit das Mikro an. Wenn die Internetverbindung ausfiel oder man zur Toilette gegangen ist, wurden die Antworten gesichert und man konnte sie nicht mehr ndern.

----------


## jktz90

Ja aber das sichert ja alles nicht gegen Software ab, die den Computer fernsteuert. Man muss ja nicht gleich Teamviewer benutzen...

----------


## sudolas

Ich benutze diesen Thread mal, um eventuell eine Antwort aus denen herauszulocken, die damit Erfahrung haben. Ein komplett neues Thema zu erffnen, schien mir ein bisschen too much  :Big Grin: 
Disclaimer: ich habe durchaus auch vorher schon dazu recherchiert und auch ein bisschen was gefunden, nur eben nicht genug, um eigenstndig zu einem Entschluss zu kommen.

Ich habe muss in diesem Sommer 1,5 Famulaturen machen (aus diversen Grnden). Das wird stressig und aus dem Grund wollte ich mir jetzt etwas aussuchen, was zeitmig easy wird (in meiner Nhe, Sprechstundenzeiten sehr sozial^^). Es geht hierbei um eine Famulatur in einer Augenarztpraxis! Soweit ich wei, haben die da keine OP-Flle oder so und Ophthalmologie interessiert mich jetzt im ersten Moment auch nicht brennend...deswegen wollte ich einfach mal fragen, ob jemand da etwas Cooles berichten kann? Habe Angst, dass ich im Nachhinein irgendwie bereue, es lockergenommen zu haben...


(Die anderen Famulaturen habe ich mir im Kopf zumindest schon fest ausgesucht, der eine Monat ist nur so bisschen ber...)


Hoffe, das ergibt alles so Sinn, sitze gerade in einer VL und mache das hier nebenbei  :Big Grin: 

LG Sudolas

----------


## buecherregal

Hey sudolas,
ich habe vor zwei Jahren eine Famulatur bei meiner Augenrztin gemacht, weil ich sie so gerne mag und sie einen tollen Umgang mit ihren Patienten hat. Habe genau wie du nach einer entspannten Famulatur gesucht und war eigentlich gar nicht so sehr an der Augenheilkunde interessiert. Es war ziemlich entspannt, es gab viele Bezge zur Inneren, was ich irgendwie richtig spannend fand und wenn man die Bedienung der Spaltlampe erstmal raus hat, sieht man auch schon einiges und das Untersuchen hat echt Spa gemacht. Und was soll ich sagen, mir hat es so gut gefallen, dass ich noch eine Famulatur in einer Augenklinik drangehngt habe und dort jetzt auch im PJ bin. Kann es dir also echt empfehlen! Kommt natrlich immer auf die Praxis an, aber im Zweifel kannst du da sowieso nicht so viel machen und wirst hoffentlich frh nach Hause geschickt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sudolas

Hi Buecherregal, ich bedanke mich SEHR fr deine Antwort!! Dein kleiner Bericht klingt super spannend und nimmt mir auch etwas die Sorge, dass mir dort langweilig werden wrde… Ob es fr mich auch so eine kleine Liebesgeschichte wird, wird sich zeigen, aber ich glaube, ich schau einfach mal was passiert. Eine Erfahrung reicher werde ich wohl auf alle Flle… wnsche dir alles Gute fr dein PJ! Lg Sudolas  :Smilie:

----------

